# Donald Trump - Business and tax stories



## basilio (29 September 2020)

For years Donald Trump has boasted of his International Property Portfolio and business acumen.  The reality was 5 Bankrupticies, a string of unpaid creditors and now  evidence of years of tax records that show  

1) A business empire that was struggling to make real money
2) A financial system that embodied  tax avoidance as a central plank of Trumpoperations
3) Hundreds of Millions of dollars of personal debts that lay the President open to bankruptcy or blackmail.






 Donald Trump

* Six key findings from the New York Times' Trump taxes bombshell *
The president pays little, faces hefty audit costs as well as loans coming due soon, and Ivanka is not in the clear


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

Implications of Trumps Tax position and personal debts.
*Trump sold voters on the folly that he's a successful businessman. That's a con*
Reed Galen

Trump’s gymnastic finances were problems of his own making and the headache of his staff, workers and bankers

On Sunday night, the New York Times reported that for most of the last 20 years, Donald Trump paid little in the way of income tax. In 2016, he paid only $750. In 2017, he paid the same. Many years, as the review of his taxes show, Trump’s losses far outweighed his income.




Donald Trump ‘a bad businessman or a tax cheat – probably both’, say accountants
Read more

The president’s allies have already sprung into action. It’s “tax avoidance”, not tax evasion, of course. They claim Trump’s maneuvers are legal and the kind of thing any smart person would do if they were able. Trump says the detailed report is “fake”.

None of this is a surprise, of course.

Given that Trump is the same man who bankrupted two Atlantic City casinos, launched a short-lived airline and was recently charged with fraud surrounding his “Trump University”, the president’s finances have consistently been an adventure in accounting. His status and wealth are crucial to his public image. He sold the American people on the folly that he was a successful businessman who could engineer an American resurgence. Much like everything involving Donald Trump, this was pure fiction, a con, that is unraveling before our very eyes.

When he was a reality television star running his own family company, Trump’s gymnastic finances were problems of his own making and the headache of his staff, workers and bankers. As president, how Trump makes and spends his money is indicative of his personal taste (such as it is) and his willingness to use the office for personal enrichment.

His debts, though, are far more concerning.

*The New York Times report reveals that Trump is leveraged to the tune of more than $400m, much of it personally guaranteed. Most reputable lending institutions would require significant collateral to extend that kind of credit. Who then, would be willing to lend so much money to such a high-risk client?

We don’t know that answer, of course. It does raise the legitimate question, though: to whom does the president of the United States owe so much money, and what are they willing to do to ensure repayment? Especially when you consider that he has hundreds of millions of dollars in loans due for collection in the next four years. If he is unable to pay them back, what would these lenders be willing to accept in kind as payment for unpaid debts from the man who hopes to continue being the leader of the free world?

Anyone applying for a “position of national security” with the US government must fill out an exhaustive document, the SF-86, before beginning work. Aside from the usual questions about past criminal behavior or drug use, are questions related to the applicant’s personal finances. Difficulties with money have long been among the quickest routes to blackmail and coercion for foreign intelligence services.*









						Trump sold voters on the folly that he's a successful businessman. That's a con | Reed Galen
					

Trump’s gymnastic finances were problems of his own making and the headache of his staff, workers and bankers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

* $70,000 on hairstyling – Donald Trump's taxes in numbers *

Here are some surprising things we’ve learned about the US president’s finances








						$70,000 on hairstyling – Donald Trump's taxes in numbers
					

Here are some surprising things we’ve learned about the US president’s finances




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

The detailed exposure of Trumps tax files highlights high risks of tax fraud which could send Trump to jail.
The clearest  examples are the  "consultation" fees paid to Ivanka trump when she was being paid as an employee for her work. These fees reduced Trumps income and seem to be clearly fraudulent.

The Watergate prosecutor of Richard Nixon  believes this is the case.


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

Trumps ex lawyer Michael Cohen has also outline his knowledge of Trumps exposure to a huge tax bill, tax fraud and related corruption charges.

*Michael Cohen: Trump's 'biggest fear' is 'a massive tax bill,' possible fraud charges*

       By John Bowden - 09/28/20 04:48 PM EDT  


President Trump's former attorney and longtime fixer, Michael Cohen, says in a new interview that his former boss's undoing lies in scrutiny of his financial dealings.

In an interview with Yahoo News following the publication of information about Trump's tax returns in The New York Times, Cohen says that the president's "biggest fear" is ending up with a fine or other punishment over the means by which he avoided paying federal income tax for around a decade.

“His biggest fear is … he will end up with a massive tax bill, fraud penalties, fines, and possibly even tax fraud,” Cohen told the news outlet.

“Donald Trump’s financial records are the Rosetta Stone for understanding the depth of his corruption and crimes,” he continued. “The more it is unraveled, the more he will unravel. It’s the reason he’s fought so hard to keep it under wraps.” 









						Michael Cohen: Trump’s ‘biggest fear’ is ‘a massive tax bill,’ possible fraud charges
					

President Trump’s former attorney and longtime fixer, Michael Cohen, says in a new interview that his former boss’s undoing lies in scrutiny of his financial dealings.In an intervi…




					thehill.com


----------



## Knobby22 (29 September 2020)

I can't see the USA putting a President in Jail over tax fraud no matter how much he deserves it.
It would be embarrassing on the world stage and also imagine the problems of holding him in jail, including all the crazy Q fanatics.
He will get pardoned, no matter who is in power.

Personally, what I find more interesting in what foreign group lent him the money? Is it the Russians asI have heard, is it Putin himself? That would explain a lot.


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

US presidents only started disclosing there Tax returns from 1974.  President Nixon had been exposed as cheating on his tax returns and incurred a $482,000 please pay.

Worth checking out the story.


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I can't see the USA putting a President in Jail over tax fraud no matter how much he deserves it.
> It would be embarrassing on the world stage and also imagine the problems of holding him in jail, including all the crazy Q fanatics.
> He will get pardoned, no matter who is in power.
> 
> Personally, what I find more interesting in what foreign group lent him the money? Is it the Russians asI have heard, is it Putin himself? That would explain a lot.




This issue of who holds the Trump Organisation chits for $420m and the potential for blackmail or corruption that offers has been front and centre of observers.


----------



## basilio (30 September 2020)

The New York Times is steadily publishing a range of stories around Donald Trumps business career. The latest expose highlights:

1) How we trashed his $400m inheritance on a series of failed ventures
2) The huge success of "The Apprentice" in saving his business empire
3) The $400m plus loans he has borrowed in the last 8 years to keep his empire solvent as earnings from "The Apprentice" dried up.

*How Trump's Apprentice earnings helped rescue his failing empire*
Documents show president earned $427m from NBC reality show – which he used to cover vast real estate and casino losses









						How Trump's Apprentice earnings helped rescue his failing empire
					

Documents show president earned $427m from NBC reality show – which he used to cover his vast real estate and casino losses




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (30 September 2020)

The New York Times story on Donald Trumps business deals.









						Tax Records Reveal How Fame Gave Trump a $427 Million Lifeline (Published 2020)
					

“The Apprentice” rescued Donald J. Trump, bringing him new sources of cash and a myth that would propel him to the White House.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## satanoperca (30 September 2020)

Seems Bas, you are the last man standing.


----------



## moXJO (30 September 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Seems Bas, you are the last man standing.



Seriously?

Trump is worth nett $2.5 (or so billion) that's by a Forbes estimate among many others. So the above is a strain on the truth isn't it.

So no not interested in debating the rubbish put up all the time. If you are happy eating bs without the slightest fact checking, then by all means eat your fill.


----------



## basilio (30 September 2020)

Part One of Trumps history of Tax Avoidance and chronic losses.









						Trump’s Taxes Show Chronic Losses and Years of Income Tax Avoidance (Published 2020)
					

The Times obtained Donald Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades, revealing struggling properties, vast write-offs, an audit battle and hundreds of millions in debt coming due.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## moXJO (30 September 2020)

Here's an article on how Trump depreciates his income and a good estimate on his nett worth. Its a warts and all and not Trump favourable.
He is no where near broke either.

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www...his-750-tax-payment-even-more-scandalous/amp/


----------



## basilio (30 September 2020)

moXJO said:


> Here's an article on how Trump depreciates his income and a good estimate on his nett worth. Its a warts and all and not Trump favourable.
> He is no where near broke either.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www...his-750-tax-payment-even-more-scandalous/amp/




Excellent ! Clearly you read the article in full - which makes me wonder about your seeming rejection of the detailed New York Times stories on trumps financial dealings.

The Forbes article acknowledges  and agrees  with the facts outlined in NYT. The headline - yes-donald-trump-is-still-a-billionaire-that-makes-his-750-tax-payment-even-more-scandalous sums up both their story and NYT story.

They pick  up on the questionable consultancy payments. They recognize the golf courses are giant money pits. They acknowledge the hundreds of millions of dollars in loans made to keep the business afloat. I suggest that after see the NYT article Forbes will be doing some more forensic accounting work.

I didn't say Trump was broke in the overall asset sense. Nonetheless businesses that can't pay their bills when they fall due go bankrupt.

In any case lets not get too precious about the veracity of Trumps assets.  There  is  plenty of evidence that Trump lied his way into the Forbes 400 richest - basically for ego and to encourage more bunnies to buy into his BS.

*Trump Allegedly Lied About His Wealth to Get on the Forbes 400 List in the 1980s*








						Trump Allegedly Lied About His Wealth to Get on the Forbes 400 List in the 1980s
					

Trump's net worth at the time was $5 million, not the billion he claimed.




					fortune.com


----------



## satanoperca (30 September 2020)

moXJO said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Trump is worth nett $2.5 (or so billion) that's by a Forbes estimate among many others. So the above is a strain on the truth isn't it.
> 
> So no not interested in debating the rubbish put up all the time. If you are happy eating bs without the slightest fact checking, then by all means eat your fill.




If Donald told you to walk off a cliff, you would do it. 

No evidence of the facts you present.


----------



## moXJO (30 September 2020)

basilio said:


> Excellent ! Clearly you read the article in full - which makes me wonder about your seeming rejection of the detailed New York Times stories on trumps financial dealings.
> 
> The Forbes article acknowledges  and agrees  with the facts outlined in NYT. The headline - yes-donald-trump-is-still-a-billionaire-that-makes-his-750-tax-payment-even-more-scandalous sums up both their story and NYT story.
> 
> ...



You were leading into that Trump is broke. That's not the case.

Here's the difference:
You keep posting half truths. It distorts from the whole story good or bad. I could give two shts if you posted what's actually going on. But you tell half the truth.

There's enough misinformation out there already. And you push a lot of it.


----------



## basilio (30 September 2020)

moXJO said:


> You were leading into that Trump is broke. That's not the case.
> 
> Here's the difference:
> You keep posting half truths. It distorts from the whole story good or bad. I could give two shts if you posted what's actually going on. But you tell half the truth.
> ...




Nuh to all of it Moxjo.

Whether Trump is going broke or not is irrelevant to the issues raised by the  exposure of his Tax returns. When Forbes Magazine thinks it is a scandal that he pays no tax there is a problem. When they go further and agree with the NYT that there are some clearly troubling accounting and governance issues the problem gets much bigger.

I post half truths ? Man your total contribution to the discussion on Trumps financial affairs is a determination to say that Trump gives his $400k Presidential salary to charity (love to know which one for the record.) and Biden only gives 2 percent.  So in all that xhitstorm of dubious accounting, hundreds of millions of dollars in loans,  demonstrated non profitability of so many Trump ventures, you can only offer that trinket of irrelevance.

Lets get real Moxjo. *Al Capone was a noted supporter of the poor. * Many of the biggest financial rogues in history make great play of their charity donations. It gives their supporters and enablers a fig leaf ( actually clover leaf)  to cover the nakedness of their criminality.

And for what it's worth are you aware of how Trump and charity work ? He did set up his own foundation if I recall.  The books weren't crash hot with that org either.









						When Al Capone Opened a Soup Kitchen During the Great Depression: Another Side of the Legendary Mobster’s Operation
					

In response to the words 'American gangster,' one name comes to mind before all others: Al Capone.




					www.openculture.com
				




*Best Stories Of The Decade: “How Donald Trump Shifted Kids-Cancer Charity Money Into His Business”*
https://www.forbes.com/sites/danale...charity-money-into-his-business/#63d15e9f4779


----------



## moXJO (1 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Nuh to all of it Moxjo.
> 
> Whether Trump is going broke or not is irrelevant to the issues raised by the  exposure of his Tax returns. When Forbes Magazine thinks it is a scandal that he pays no tax there is a problem. When they go further and agree with the NYT that there are some clearly troubling accounting and governance issues the problem gets much bigger.
> 
> ...



Some of those tax arrangements were brought in under Obama and Biden . Clintons use them as do many in the US. And Trump has in fact and does pay sizable amounts of tax through corporations.
Many people use tax deductions. Do you reduce your tax at all?

Are you saying its illegal or just immoral? And then to what degree?
Everyone has their own limit.

If he has lost a sizable amount and its within the law then they will have to change the law. But as most know, the rich simply change tax jurisdictions. But he also pays more indirect tax then most people will in a lifetime.

As for the charity thing look harder. He was fined something in the $2million range by a judge.


----------



## basilio (5 April 2021)

Trump is  currently fighting a legion of tax and personal law suits.
The knock out blow however could come from the current mega  defamation suits around the repeated lies sprouted by Trump regarding the 2020 election and then amplified by Fox News and the lawyers in his camp.









						Dominion: will one Canadian company bring down Trump's empire of disinformation?
					

Dominion has filed defamation lawsuits against several Trump allies for pushing election ‘radioactive falsehoods’ – could it triumph?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (5 April 2021)

How Trump does business and xcrews his supporters into the dirt.









						Trump 'money bomb' scheme raised millions from unwitting donors – report
					

Practice that used pre-checked boxes and obscure design on fundraising emails condemned as ‘unethical and inappropriate’




					www.theguardian.com
				




_It also detailed distressing experiences affecting Trump donors hit by surprise deductions and consequent trouble with banks and credit card companies.
Victor Amelino, a 78-year-old from California, donated $990 in September. It recurred seven times for a total of almost $8,000, the Times said.
Calling the Trump campaign and the RNC “bandits”, Amelino told the paper: “I’m retired. I can’t afford to pay all that damn money.”_


----------



## bellenuit (5 April 2021)

​Trump Donors Fume Over Fine Print Which Allowed Campaign to Charge Their Accounts Over and Over​








						Trump Donors Fume Over Fine Print Which Allowed Campaign to Charge Their Accounts Over and Over
					

Trump donors filed a “flood” of fraud claims after the campaign used fine print in disclaimers to make recurring charges to donors’ accounts.




					lawandcrime.com
				




_A 63-year-old cancer patient in Kansas City named *Stacy Blatt* told the Times that he gave $500 to the campaign in September, despite living on less than $1,000 a month, and was completely blindsided by what followed.

“That single contribution — federal records show it was his first ever — quickly multiplied,” the report stated. “Another $500 was withdrawn the next day, then $500 the next week and every week through mid-October, without his knowledge — until Mr. Blatt’s bank account had been depleted and frozen.”

He was forced to seek help from his brother after his utility and rent checks bounced and he learned his account had been drained of $3,000 in under 30 days.

“It felt like it was a scam,” Russel told the Times, adding that the family reported the Trump campaign withdrawals to the bank because it thought Stacy had been the victim of fraud.

Another 78-year-old from California made what she thought was a one-time donation of $990 that wound up costing her more than $8,000.

The plan resulted in the Trump campaign refunding almost eleven percent of what it raised online in 2020, or more than $122 million, a figure that may increase as more claims roll in._


----------



## The Triangle (5 April 2021)

Just about everything you do on the internet these days requires you to un-click something.   Silly people should not be newsworthy.   This is only newsworthy because the MSM need Trump bashing material to feed their click addictions.   100s of millions of people in the US.  The media can always find 2-3 people willing to support their twisted anti-whatever narrative.

The democrats and lots of other organizations such as charities do this recurring donation by default.  Streaming services, internet hosting.  There is so much you need to manually opt out of.  That's how the internet makes $$$.   I agree its unethical and they government should have laws in place to stop it. 

Hilary did it - https://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-hillary-donations-20161202-story.html   The democratic donation machine has a how-to-guide on stopping it with their own donations,  https://support.actblue.com/donors/...ecurring-what-happened-and-how-can-i-stop-it/   and the charity Save the children?  Default is a monthly recurring donation:  https://www.savethechildren.org.au/donate/make-a-donation


----------



## basilio (19 May 2021)

The legal processes investigating Trumps myriad dodgy financial dealings continues.


----------



## bellenuit (19 May 2021)

*New.......*​N.Y. state investigation into Trump is now a criminal probe​








						New York state investigation into Trump is now a criminal probe
					

The probe began by looking into allegations Trump had  misstated property values to get tax benefits.




					www.politico.com


----------



## DB008 (19 May 2021)

Anything to stop Trump. The left are scared and backed into a corner. It's now obvious and beyond any doubt that the 2020 election was fraudulent. Dr Frank has proven it.

It will all come out.

Why would you delete the database. Like l said before, whenever you do anything electronic, you leave a fingerprint.


----------



## DB008 (19 May 2021)

​


----------



## basilio (19 May 2021)

DB008 said:


> Anything to stop Trump. The left are scared and backed into a corner. It's now obvious and beyond any doubt that the 2020 election was fraudulent. Dr Frank has proven it.
> 
> It will all come out.
> 
> ...




What an absolute load of rubbish.. Trump was/is a  criminal self serving sociopath who with any luck will be finally brought to justice over his various  business and political actions.

*Trump lost the US election because he didn't get enough votes to win. * Full stop. The cries of fraud are complete and utter lies. The willingness of people to believe these lies underlines the danger  Donald Trump poses to the US democratic system. 

If he is so certain the election was a fraud and that electoral officers across multiple states have been involved in such behavior *he needs to front up to the Courts and on oath produce the evidence that backs up these claims. *

And if he can't produce the evidence  he can go to jail for perjury and stay there until he totally recants his poisonous lies.


----------



## basilio (19 May 2021)

*Firm behind Arizona audit says no data was destroyed, contradicting GOP allegations* ​ 
A firm that is conducting a controversial election audit in Arizona confirmed Tuesday that no data has been destroyed, contradicting some Republicans’ claims that officials had deleted information regarding the vote tally in Maricopa County.

Ben Cotton, founder of CyFIR LLC, which is working on the audit, said he had retrieved all the data he needs from Arizona’s largest county, which President Biden won in November. The remark came a day after county officials said auditors could not find the information because they did not know where it was located.

“I have the information I need from the recovery efforts of the data,” Cotton told state senators at a livestreamed hearing.
The reversal marks a setback for former President Trump and his allies, who had seized on the claims of deleted data to suggest there were deeper issues in Arizona’s tally.

“The entire Database of Maricopa County in Arizona has been DELETED! This is illegal and the Arizona State Senate, who is leading the Forensic Audit, is up in arms,” Trump said in a statement Saturday. “The story is only getting bigger and at some point it will be impossible for the weak and/or corrupt media not to cover.”

Biden was the first Democratic presidential candidate to win Arizona since 1996.
Cotton’s confirmation that he has all of the data he needs is the latest development in an audit that has split open the state GOP.
The audit is being controlled by Republicans in the state Senate, but some in the GOP have grumbled over the partisan direction in which they’ve taken the count.

Arizona recount creates backlash in state 
Cindy McCain says GOP has 'lost its way' 
Lawmakers in the state legislature have said the audit is needed to address unfounded claims of election irregularities, but local officials have said the count will cast doubts on election integrity moving forward.

“None of this is inspiring confidence. None of this will cause our citizens to trust elections. In fact, it is having the opposite result,” the Maricopa County Board of Supervisors, which is made up of four Republicans and one Democrat, wrote to Arizona's Republican state Senate President Karen Fann Monday.

“It is time to end this,” the board wrote. “For the good of the Senate, for the good of the Country and for the good of the Democratic institutions that define us as Americans.”









						Firm behind Arizona audit says no data was destroyed, contradicting GOP allegations
					

A firm that is conducting a controversial election audit in Arizona confirmed Tuesday that no data has been destroyed, contradicting some Republicans’ claims that officials had deleted information …




					thehill.com


----------



## DB008 (20 May 2021)

Serial numbers missing between original, duplicate ballots in Arizona​election audit: official​​The Arizona Senate's audit of Maricopa County's general election has hit a new snag: verifying whether some ballots may have been counted twice.​​The liaison between Senate Republicans who authorized the audit and county officials told a hearing Tuesday that serial numbers were missing on damaged ballots that were duplicated so they could be read by vote tabulation machines.​​Former Secretary of State Ken Bennett's team uncovered the error just a few days ago, he told Senate President Karen Fann and Judicial Committee Chair Warren Petersen. Each damaged ballot and its associated duplicate ballot are supposed to have the same serial number to ensure they are only counted once.​​But he has found many batches of damaged ballots without the serial numbers that are on the duplicates, violating state law. "We are struggling as to how we're going to be able to match up" those damaged and duplicated ballots, Bennett said. ​​Asked by Fann if Maricopa County could assist in that effort, Bennett said county officials have made clear to him several times they wouldn't work with any of the auditors the Senate Republicans hired. He will ask for their help directly, Bennett said.​​County supervisors portrayed the contractors, led by Cyber Ninjas, as incompetent and unqualified to run an election audit in their own hearing and press conference Monday.​


https://justthenews.com/politics-po...king&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


.​


----------



## rederob (20 May 2021)

DB008 said:


> Serial numbers missing between original, duplicate ballots in Arizona​election audit: official​​The Arizona Senate's audit of Maricopa County's general election has hit a new snag: verifying whether some ballots may have been counted twice.​​The liaison between Senate Republicans who authorized the audit and county officials told a hearing Tuesday that serial numbers were missing on damaged ballots that were duplicated so they could be read by vote tabulation machines.​​Former Secretary of State Ken Bennett's team uncovered the error just a few days ago, he told Senate President Karen Fann and Judicial Committee Chair Warren Petersen. Each damaged ballot and its associated duplicate ballot are supposed to have the same serial number to ensure they are only counted once.​​But he has found many batches of damaged ballots without the serial numbers that are on the duplicates, violating state law. "We are struggling as to how we're going to be able to match up" those damaged and duplicated ballots, Bennett said. ​​Asked by Fann if Maricopa County could assist in that effort, Bennett said county officials have made clear to him several times they wouldn't work with any of the auditors the Senate Republicans hired. He will ask for their help directly, Bennett said.​​County supervisors portrayed the contractors, led by Cyber Ninjas, as incompetent and unqualified to run an election audit in their own hearing and press conference Monday.​
> 
> 
> https://justthenews.com/politics-po...king&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter
> ...



There was no election fraud, but inane posters keep the Trump legacy alive.
Really sad.


----------



## IFocus (20 May 2021)

The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.


----------



## sptrawler (20 May 2021)

Why do we keep going on about it? It is like talking about Rudd, Abbott, Gillard, Turnbull, times move on, they made their mark and now have gone.
If they come back no doubt it is worthy of ongoing debate, but for now they have gone and Biden, Morrison and to some degree Albo are worth debating.
Trump brought the China issue to a head, it obviously is still a mainline issue, so other than that the only other mainstream issue was border control and the wall.
How those two issues pan out, will be what reflects back on the Trump years, all the rest is media soap opera midday viewing chook fodder.
To just keep debating U.S midday chat show stuff is wasting energy and adding to global warming. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## basilio (21 May 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Why do we keep going on about it? It is like talking about Rudd, Abbott, Gillard, Turnbull, times move on, they made their mark and now have gone.
> If they come back no doubt it is worthy of ongoing debate, but for now they have gone and Biden, Morrison and to some degree Albo are worth debating.
> Trump brought the China issue to a head, it obviously is still a mainline issue, so other than that the only other mainstream issue was border control and the wall.
> How those two issues pan out, will be what reflects back on the Trump years, all the rest is media soap opera midday viewing chook fodder.
> ...



Can't agree  there SP. The comparisons are not appropriate, the behaviours were never in the same universe, the ongoing issues are totally different.

Trump is still in virtual control of the Republican Party. His most overwhelming  political action was undermining public  belief in the integrity of the voting system, calling the elections results a fraud and inciting his followers to march into the Capitol and effectively press gang Congress into overturning the results.  That is not small potatoes.

And on top of this he has managed to convince the majority of the Republican Party to accept his lies  that teh election was somehow rigged!

On a personal level Trumps financial  dealings have been a cause of concern for decades. Most of the current investigations relate to business practices that were always illegal and  for which he is now being bought to account. And frankly I'm not sure they have even begun to look at how he used his Presidency to enrich his family businesses. That is a whole new field of corruption.

So, yeah . This guy is in a league of his own. Letting him continue to have influence on the US political and business system is giving an open check to swindlers and criminals.  ( To Which some may say "And the difference is ??)


----------



## DB008 (22 May 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.





*Mineral County, CO

In Mineral County, the ballots outpaced the population*









.​


----------



## DB008 (24 May 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.




Dr Frank now has each States algorithm that was used to manipulate the 2020 Election. All publically available data.

For example, the algorithm used in Ohio has a different key to Florida or Arizona.


----------



## basilio (2 June 2021)

The investigation of Trumps business activities continues. Turns out one of the first processes of Trump lining his pockets from office was diverting donations from his Inauguration fund which was supposed to  be spent on the Inauguration to his own companies.

Has a few  extra ramifications because the CFO for the Trump org has his prints all over the process.


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.




Like l said before, the November 2020 Election was tampered with.

It is now so obvious and beyond any reasonable doubt. How counties can have more ballets received than population registered is an obvious red flag.

PCAP (Packet Capture). Can't be altered or faked. Recorded in real time as it happened.

Before the election
During the election
After the election


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.





*Lake of the Woods County, MN (Minnesota)

In Lake of the Woods County, the ballots outpaced the population*









.​


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.













*ARIZONA


All Arizona Counties have R Values greater than 0.8 - statistically impossible

Every County that has so far been analysed, has an R Value greater than 0.8 - statistically impossible

Throughout the USA, 20 States have been analysed so far. More coming.

All data is from the US Census, and latest census data available*






​
l'm sorry if you can't see that the 2020 Election wasn't tampered with. I really am. Keep watching CNN/MSNBC/ABC and don't take your glasses off.
.​


----------



## DB008 (5 June 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.





*Washington State snippets


In Clallam County, the ballots outpaced the population
R = 0.999 - Statistically impossible*










*In Columbia County, the ballots outpaced the population
R = 0.996 - Statistically impossible*









*In Ferry County, the ballots outpaced the population
R = 0.998 - Statistically impossible*









*In Garfield County, the ballots outpaced the population
R = 0.995 - Statistically impossible*








.​


----------



## IFocus (5 June 2021)

Hang in there DB I am sure they will turn some thing up (not convinced so far) how ever nothing will compete with Republican gerrymander and the current / preposed voting law changes by Republican states the whole thing is extraordinary.


----------



## DB008 (6 June 2021)

IFocus said:


> Hang in there DB I am sure they will turn some thing up (not convinced so far)




l'm showing you with evidence, directly, that the 2020 General Election was tampered with, and your 'not convinced'. Talk about biased and having the blinkers on.

LOL

Hang in there IFocus, something will turn up....if it suits you

Want to know part of the bigger picture, they will also tamper with Democratic votes too, as they see fit. Will be interesting to see your reaction when that happens.

This isn't left vs right, the system is rigged.


----------



## IFocus (7 June 2021)

DB008 said:


> l'm showing you with evidence, directly, that the 2020 General Election was tampered with, and your 'not convinced'. Talk about biased and having the blinkers on.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...





The US is well down the list on democratic elections / voting 45th or lower I think, it has always been rigged but the situation ATM is the Republicans cannot win without cooking the system which they do very nicely.

Trump lost by US standards fair and square the attack on the capital should put him in jail but then this is the US.


----------



## bellenuit (7 June 2021)

DB008 said:


> In Garfield County, the ballots outpaced the population
> R = 0.995 - Statistically impossible



That is not what your chart indicates:

Ballots 1,500
Population 1715

I can't see any age group where the red line is higher than the black line, except those age groups where no black line is shown. Ditto for the other counties.

And this is evidence of what?

And even if there were anomalies, why would you say it is proof of tampering and not simple administrative errors, which always occur. Claiming tampering requires proof, which you have not shown. To date, almost all counting errors discovered by the proper regulatory authorities, errors like dead people voting, have to my recollection almost always been in favour of the GOP. And the biggest farce of all in your charts is that the data used is WRONG.

Perhaps you might spend some time reading the article linked to below. This is an extract:

_Here, Dr. Frank is claiming that his algorithm almost perfectly predicts the number of ballots cast in Broomfield County in 2020. His prediction is in the green box, he predicted that 51,260 ballots should have been cast. In the red box is the number of ballots he claims were actually cast — 51,613. Dr. Frank believes 51,613 ballots were cast in Broomfield County in 2020. There’s just one problem — he’s the only one that thinks that! Both the Secretary of State and the Broomfield Clerk report that 47,103 ballots were cast. Here’s the link to the Broomfield Clerk report.

His estimate isn’t just off by nine percent, the number he’s using for verification is too! This isn’t an isolated incident, he’s using incorrect ballots cast figures as the basis for his entire analysis. You can’t get a real result when the underlying data you use is wrong._









						Dr. Frank's Analysis Is Wrong
					

Dr. Douglas Frank claims he's uncovered statistical proof of voter fraud. But every one of the underlying data points he presents is wrong.




					www.constellationpolitical.com


----------



## basilio (8 June 2021)

Update on the criminal investigations into the Trump org.
Heading says it all but there is now a Grand Jury investigation and key figures in the Trump org have to testify


----------



## DB008 (9 June 2021)

Nevada will also be starting the process to undertake a full audit like Maricopa County.

Will be like dominoes. Once one falls, the rest will too...


----------



## DB008 (14 June 2021)

13 States are now gearing up to do full forensic audits, like Maricopa County has done, and now completed.

There is some news coming out of Maricopa County that they are short approx 200,000 ballots. Like l said many months ago, the 2020 Election was tampered with/rigged. It is now obvious and beyond any doubt.

Did you see Biden at the G7 yesterday? His dementia is really starting to show. Poor guy.


----------



## basilio (15 June 2021)

Death of The Age of Reason.  ..


----------



## DB008 (17 June 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.




Georgia audit documents expose significant election failures in state's largest county​​Records suggest more than 100 batches of absentee ballots in Fulton County could be missing. Some experts see "election tabulation malpractice" as state officials seek to remove county's top election supervisors.​​The revelations come as a state judge has taken the extraordinary step of ordering absentee ballots in the county unsealed so that a private audit led by lawyer Bob Cheeley can examine the actual papers and resolve discrepancies. Cheeley told Just the News on Wednesday the evidence he has seen so far points to "election tabulation malpractice."​​Private experts and state election officials differ on whether the evidence shows a pattern of potential fraud or simply gross incompetence in the county that encompasses Atlanta.​​But they are mostly united for the first time that the top election supervisors in Fulton County should be removed. Some officials are even discussing a dramatic intervention like putting the county's election system in conservatorship so it can be run by state, not local, officials.​​"I have continued to call on the elections director to be removed from his position, and the leadership of Fulton County has continued to fail to act," Raffensperger told Just the News on Wednesday. ​​The secretary said he stands by his private monitor's assessment that fraud did not occur at a scale in Fulton County to impact the election's outcome, but he added the county's election management failures nonetheless warrant dramatic repair.​​"It is no secret that Fulton has had issues in their elections department for decades, which is why I insisted on a state monitor being present to be eyes and ears on the ground," he said. "He did not see any evidence of fraud despite having full access, but he saw continued mismanagement, miscommunication, unpreparedness, and sloppiness. Georgia voters deserve better." ​​Fulton County election officials did not respond to repeated requests seeking comment.​​Just the News reviewed the documents Raffensperger's office collected from Fulton County during a risk-limiting audit conducted last November. Among the problems those memos exposed:​​
More than 100 batches of absentee ballots — each containing approximately 100 or more ballots — were assigned tracking numbers before being sent to one of the five absentee vote-counting machines in Fulton County but are not subsequently recorded in the handwritten logs showing which batches were scanned and counted, raising concerns the ballots may be missing.​
More than two dozen batches of absentee ballots were identified as having been double-scanned on the tally sheets.​
Five sequential batches of absentee votes each appeared with the exact same vote count of 392 for Biden, 96 for President Donald Trump, and 3 for Libertarian Jo Jorgensen, a count that state officials admitted was a statistical impossibility.​
Many control sheets for absentee ballot batches counted during the state's audit did not check a box indicating the ballot came from a secure container, raising the possibility that ballots were stored insecurely or that multiple batches of ballots were sealed in a single container.​
An official working for Raffensperger, who reviewed the documents flagged by Just the News, said they were clear evidence of significant human failure in Fulton County's election administration. The official said, for instance, the identical ballot batches likely resulted in about 1,000 extra votes being tallied.​​The official also said some of the gaps in the absentee ballots might be explained by mistakes in which county officials mixed absentee ballots counted by one machine for another. But he acknowledged other gaps in ballot batches defy immediate explanation and would require extensive investigation to determine if something more nefarious than incompetence was at work.​​A second state official said the shoddy nature of the Fulton County paperwork left open the possibility fraud or other misconduct occurred. "An audit is only as good as the data that's input, and in this case Fulton County's records are so problematic I'm not sure a reasonable person can trust them," the official said. "When you add in the reports of ballots magically appearing under tables or being moved out of the counting center, there are legitimate outstanding questions."​​The findings of the Just the News review closely mirror those of the private audit conducted by Cheeley's team under the judge's supervision. ​​A private fraud expert hired by Cheeley, the forensic accountant David Sawyer, specifically flagged scores of batches of absentee ballots that appeared missing from the documents and more than two dozen batches of absentee ballots that appear to have been double or triple-counted in Fulton County.​​Sawyer said the fact that ballot batch numbers are missing from the Fulton County audit documents "contradicts the concepts of completeness and existence and accuracy" of the November audit, and "should have been readily apparent to anyone who is performing a reconciliation, let alone an audit."​​"These need to be more fully investigated, and they indicate the possibility that there are missing batches that might not have been counted," Sawyer testified.​​County lawyers who cross-examined Sawyer offered little explanation or pushback before the judge officially ordered all absentee ballots unsealed so Cheeley's team could investigate more deeply. That process is ongoing.​​Cheeley told Just the News on Wednesday night his ongoing audit has now flagged many thousands of absentee ballots that haven't been properly accounted or suffer other serious problems.​​"Fulton County's inability to account for so many batches reported from a November hand recount audit amounts to election tabulation malpractice," he said. "Anyone who can count should know that is unacceptable. This evidence produced in court on May 21 justified the audit which Judge Amero ordered of the absentee ballots and envelopes."​​​https://justthenews.com/politics-po...show-unsecured-missing-ballot-batches-ballots​​​​

​​




	

		
			
		

		
	
.​​


----------



## bellenuit (17 June 2021)

DB008 said:


> Georgia audit documents expose significant election failures in state's largest county​​Records suggest more than 100 batches of absentee ballots in Fulton County could be missing. Some experts see "election tabulation malpractice" as state officials seek to remove county's top election supervisors.​​​The revelations come as a state judge has taken the extraordinary step of ordering absentee ballots in the county unsealed so that a private audit led by lawyer Bob Cheeley can examine the actual papers and resolve discrepancies. Cheeley told Just the News on Wednesday the evidence he has seen so far points to "election tabulation malpractice."​​Private experts and state election officials differ on whether the evidence shows a pattern of potential fraud or simply gross incompetence in the county that encompasses Atlanta.​​But they are mostly united for the first time that the top election supervisors in Fulton County should be removed. Some officials are even discussing a dramatic intervention like putting the county's election system in conservatorship so it can be run by state, not local, officials.​​"I have continued to call on the elections director to be removed from his position, and the leadership of Fulton County has continued to fail to act," Raffensperger told Just the News on Wednesday. ​​The secretary said he stands by his private monitor's assessment that fraud did not occur at a scale in Fulton County to impact the election's outcome, but he added the county's election management failures nonetheless warrant dramatic repair.​​"It is no secret that Fulton has had issues in their elections department for decades, which is why I insisted on a state monitor being present to be eyes and ears on the ground," he said. "He did not see any evidence of fraud despite having full access, but he saw continued mismanagement, miscommunication, unpreparedness, and sloppiness. Georgia voters deserve better." ​​Fulton County election officials did not respond to repeated requests seeking comment.​​Just the News reviewed the documents Raffensperger's office collected from Fulton County during a risk-limiting audit conducted last November. Among the problems those memos exposed:​​
> 
> More than 100 batches of absentee ballots — each containing approximately 100 or more ballots — were assigned tracking numbers before being sent to one of the five absentee vote-counting machines in Fulton County but are not subsequently recorded in the handwritten logs showing which batches were scanned and counted, raising concerns the ballots may be missing.​
> More than two dozen batches of absentee ballots were identified as having been double-scanned on the tally sheets.​
> ...



Were they destroyed by the laser beam from Italy?


----------



## basilio (18 June 2021)

Meanwhile US persecutors are building a case on the entire Trump organization business structure.

The most signifcant part of the grand jury investigations is that the witnesses gain immunity. What is wanted is their testimony against the "big guys" .

New York grand jury stores up trouble for Trump Organization executives​Glimpses of the deliberations behind closed doors suggest a case is being built against Trump’s CFO, Allen Weisselberg, which could be bad news for his boss




Manhattan’s district attorney is reportedly in ‘the final stages of a criminal tax investigation’ of Allen Weisselberg, the Trump Organization’s longtime chief financial officer. Photograph: Justin Lane/EPA

Victoria Bekiempis
Thu 17 Jun 2021 17.00 AEST
Last modified on Fri 18 Jun 2021 02.38 AEST



Following a deluge of bombshell news about Donald Trump-related criminal investigations in New York, including the Manhattan district attorney’s convening of a special grand jury, more details have emerged that might suggest intensifying legal woes for one of the former president’s business lieutenants.
The New York Times reported on Tuesday that the Manhattan district attorney’s office has apparently “entered the final stages of a criminal tax investigation” of Allen Weisselberg, the Trump Organization’s longtime chief financial officer.




New York attorney general opens criminal investigation into Trump Organization

Read more
The report that prosecutors might be nearing the final stages of their criminal tax inquiry into Weisselberg comes in the wake of reports that Jeff McConney – a senior vice-president and controller for the Trump Organization – has testified before the Manhattan special grand jury.

McConney, “one of the most senior officials” in this company, is also the first Trump Organization staffer called to testify – and is one of “a number of witnesses” who have been before the panel, ABC reported.

McConney’s role as the Trump Organization’s money man could have dramatic implications for an investigation into possible financial crimes at the sprawling business empire. The special grand jury convened by the Manhattan district attorney’s office is expected to decide whether to indict Trump, other executives at his company or the business itself if presented with criminal charges by prosecutors.









						New York grand jury stores up trouble for Trump Organization executives
					

Glimpses of the deliberations behind closed doors suggest a case is being built against Trump’s CFO, Allen Weisselberg, which could be bad news for his boss




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (18 June 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Were they destroyed by the laser beam from Italy?





Not sure if l can upload video, but l'll try.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



​There was a statistic somewhere l saw recently that said even if you showed 100% proof of election fraud (which there was), 35% of the population would still be in denial (like some folks here on ASF).

I think Fulton County is the one to watch. There is so much going on in the USA - don't watch the MSM - you won't get anything useful from them. Other platforms are better.

Regarding Dr Frank's analysis - his data is getting verified (again, l think). Results to follow shortly.​


----------



## DB008 (18 June 2021)

When CNN turns on a Democrat President, you know it's all over....






Your browser is not able to display this video.



​

Dementia....





Your browser is not able to display this video.




​Not long until this happens...​The Twenty-fifth Amendment (Amendment XXV) to the United States Constitution says that if the President becomes unable to do his job, the Vice President becomes the President (Section 1) or Acting President (Sections 3 or 4).

They will install Kamala Harris soon


----------



## bellenuit (25 June 2021)




----------



## bellenuit (26 June 2021)




----------



## bellenuit (26 June 2021)




----------



## basilio (26 June 2021)

bellenuit said:


> View attachment 126638




Further detail on the findings of the 5 judge panel regarding Rudy Guilinis  repeated lies over the 2020 election.
I always believed these statements should be taken to a Court of Law, be tested  and the  legal consequences  fall as they should.


----------



## bellenuit (1 July 2021)

Trump Organization and CFO Allen Weisselberg Expected to Be Charged Thursday​








						WSJ News Exclusive | Trump Organization and CFO Allen Weisselberg Indicted on Tax Charges
					

The first criminal allegations stemming from New York prosecutors’ probe into the former president’s business affairs will be made public Thursday in court.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## bellenuit (1 July 2021)

BREAKING NEWSA grand jury is said to have indicted the Trump Organization and one of its top executives, Allen Weisselberg, in connection with a tax investigation.​Wednesday, June 30, 2021 8:41 PM ESTThe indictment is a major development in the investigation led by the Manhattan district attorney, Cyrus R. Vance, Jr., who has been conducting a sweeping inquiry into former President Trump and his business dealings along with the New York State attorney general, Letitia James


----------



## basilio (1 July 2021)

In the end Al Capone was done on tax fraud.  In the cold light of day when honest legal authorities  attempt to bring  a criminal figure as well known and feared as Al Capone to justice the reality of trying to get a jury to convict him and witnesses  testify on his various mob activities is too hard.

But tax evasion ? Far easier to clinically prove  and get a conviction.


----------



## DB008 (8 July 2021)

PA asks for audit. Good.

Maricopa County is almost ready

Fulton County to begin, now this. About time. So obvious the 2020 was tampered with. 





> State Senator Doug Mastriano has just formally asked for a forensic audit in Pennsylvania for the 2020 U.S. general election due to obvious evidence massive election fraud.


----------



## basilio (8 July 2021)

Back to the topic.

Great little video explainer of the background   to the tax evasion charges laid on the Trump Organisation
Briefly

1)  Trump made a full public confession at the latest rally of paying for apartments, children's education ect and not declaring them. "Who knows if this is wrong "

2) The investigators found  the classic "two sets of books" in the company files. The official ones for the tax man and the other ones that outline all the extra perks and goodies that the tax man didn't need to know about.  Fraud 101.

3) It is clear that Trump has NFI on how to even run a dodgy business safely.  He is just relying on being Donald Trump to avoid  prosecution.


----------



## DB008 (10 July 2021)

Imagine saying you won the 2020 Election fair and square, but put in every roadblock imaginable to stop an audit. That what is happening in the USA right now. This isn't a recount, its an audit.

If you think this is fair (picture below), you have rocks in your head....










PCAP data (34 Tb) to be open released to the public soon. Can't wait.


----------



## bellenuit (10 July 2021)

Yet they couldn't produce a single case of fraud in court when it mattered.You are completely delusional if you still believe that crap.


----------



## IFocus (10 July 2021)

Would like to see an audit of Trumps election win... crickets...


----------



## DB008 (10 July 2021)

IFocus said:


> Would like to see an audit of Trumps election win... crickets...





Please, l am happy to be an 'audit', not a recount. Please let this happen.


----------



## bellenuit (10 July 2021)

The whole purpose of these so called audits which are conducted by a partisan mob who are contaminating records and which have no validity when it comes to re-installing Trump as president legally is to deliberately discredit the election process so that they can incite another attempt to attack the capitol and possible stage a coup. It is clear from what has been learned prior to and subsequent to January 6th that the GOP has no intention of ceding power to the Dems and will do anything, legally or otherwise, to return to the status quo that existed before the election. They are quite willing to trash the US Constitution and system of government to get their own way, democracy be damned. They just need sufficient enough dumb idiots to accept the crap being told to them and do the dirty work for them.


----------



## basilio (11 July 2021)

bellenuit said:


> The whole purpose of these so called audits which are conducted by a partisan mob who are contaminating records and which have no validity when it comes to re-installing Trump as president legally is to deliberately discredit the election process so that they can incite another attempt to attack the capitol and possible stage a coup. It is clear from what has been learned prior to and subsequent to January 6th that the GOP has no intention of ceding power to the Dems and will do anything, legally or otherwise, to return to the status quo that existed before the election. They are quite willing to trash the US Constitution and system of government to get their own way, democracy be damned. They just need sufficient enough dumb idiots to accept the crap being told to them and do the dirty work for them.




So...  don't be afraid of telling us how you really feel ..


----------



## orr (11 July 2021)

DB008 said:


> Please, l am happy to be an 'audit', not a recount. Please let this happen.



DB,  you're all over this like a rash you can help me here; The Arizona Cyber-Ninja GOP vote stock take  is happening in one (count'm one) County. Could you please show that county on a map to this audience? ....is it hard to get to or something?
And this has been going on a while now, from memory we were going to have results from the cyber crew back in May. By my calander we're coming up to mid July... So like, what's happening? should we get something soon?  soon-ish ?? 
Or is it more as I suspect that it'll be timed with the second coming of Hugo Charvez...


----------



## DB008 (12 July 2021)

Looks like the MSM is starting to see the truth, which l have been saying for some time now.

Like l said before, l have seen the pictures from the laptop of Hunter Biden. I'm actually speechless that the FBI hasn't charged him with underage sex acts.


The Hunter Biden Laptop Is Real - Wall Street Journal​​Our ‘newspapers of record’ become something else when they conspire to deny facts and hide truth.​
The problem isn’t Hunter Biden—it’s Joe—as major media outlets may be discovering, sort of, with the White House’s absurd intervention in the younger Mr. Biden’s latest career as a budding Van Gogh.​​In fact, the intervention smells like a scheme dreamed up by Hunter himself, designed to call attention to his connection to the president, advertise it and enable it, while pretending to do the opposite.​​For details, see a long account on the front page of Friday’s Washington Post. Under the plan, a New York gallery will keep secret the identities of those paying up to $500,000 for his novice pieces, but of course this wouldn’t stop the buyer from letting Hunter know who just bought his art or from turning up later as Hunter’s guest at a White House event.​​All of this is magnificently obvious on its own terms, but even more so in light of the ludicrously detailed, well-documented revelations from the Hunter Biden laptop published over the last nine months by the New York Post and Britain’s Daily Mail.​​To avoid knowing the truth so you don’t have to report it is not good reporting. This has been the approach of other media, or was until last month when the Washington Post’s resident “fact checker,” Glenn Kessler, in a hilariously neurotic piece, apparently forced on him only because of his previous swallowing of Biden denials, finally confirmed some of the New York Post’s reporting.​
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-hunter-biden-laptop-is-real-11625868661

.​


----------



## DB008 (12 July 2021)

orr said:


> DB, you're all over this like a rash you can help me here; The Arizona Cyber-Ninja GOP vote stock take is happening in one (count'm one) County. Could you please show that county on a map to this audience? ....is it hard to get to or something?
> And this has been going on a while now, from memory we were going to have results from the cyber crew back in May. By my calander we're coming up to mid July... So like, what's happening? should we get something soon? soon-ish ??
> Or is it more as I suspect that it'll be timed with the second coming of Hugo Charvez...




Next month 32Tb of data will be getting released, showing, once again, that the 2020 USA Presidential Election was rigged/tampered with.

Regarding Maricopa County - it will also be coming out shortly. This is an audit, not a recount. There is a huge difference. 

Someone please explain to me how you get more votes than people registered in some counties? You can't.


----------



## basilio (12 July 2021)

Well DB lets see your boys take these amazing results to the Courts.
Oh that's right they did. Repeatedly.

*And never xucking once did they get within a bulls roar of proving fraud on the scale these  shysters are claiming.*

But of course  proving this stuff is not necessary is it ? As long as The Great Liar continues to breathe The Great Lie all that matters is believing it's true.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trumps long history with industrial scale lying is well worth revisiting.  Vanity Fair did a long story in 1990 on his business dealings, family dealings, ruthlessness and lies.

*Even then he was recognised as the proponent of The Big Lie. If you say something again and again people will believe it.*

Interestingly enough he had a copy of Hitlers speechs as bedside reading !!









						After the Gold Rush | Vanity Fair | September 1990
					

Unfortunately for Donald and Ivana Trump, all that glittered wasn't gold. But the reign of New York's self-created imperial couple isn't over yet. Donald's Midas touch may be tarnished, but the banks are still throwing money at him, while Ivana is busy brokering a future of her own. MARIE...




					archive.vanityfair.com


----------



## DB008 (13 July 2021)

*Improbable Voting Trend Reversals in Michigan*





















​


----------



## DB008 (13 July 2021)

basilio said:


> If you say something again and again people will believe it.





Trump, Russia, Russia, Russia

Say it again....

LOL

Didn't that turn out to be a load of BS....

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/


Jimmy Dore does it best




.​


----------



## basilio (14 July 2021)

*This is how you win an election-  Trump / Giuliani style*

You declare it on the night as the votes come in* regardless of whether you have enough votes *and then keep insisting you have won forever and ever.

Meanwhile you have enough people who follow you to the end of the world who will make up whatever fairy dust can be confected to justify The Big Lie. 

Interestingly enough it was Michael Cohen who repeatedly predicted this was *exactly* what Trump would do before the election.

Drunken Giuliani urged Trump to ‘just say we won’ on election night, book says​As key states started to slip away from Trump, Rudy Giuliani repeatedly urged former president to lie, according to new book

US politics – live coverage





Rudy Giuliani told a furious Trump: ‘You’ve got to go declare victory now,’ according to book by Carol Leonnig and Philip Rucker of the Washington Post. Photograph: Nathan Posner/Rex/Shutterstock

Martin Pengelly in Washington

@MartinPengelly
Wed 14 Jul 2021 01.57 AEST
Last modified on Wed 14 Jul 2021 04.56 AEST


A drunken Rudy Giuliani repeatedly urged Donald Trump to “just say we won” on election night last November, according to a new book, even as key states started to slip away from the president and defeat by Joe Biden drew near.

Landslide review: Michael Wolff’s third Trump book is his best – and most alarming

Read more

The former mayor of New York was then acting as Trump’s personal attorney, a role in which he had fueled Trump’s first impeachment and would later lead hapless attempts to prove Trump’s lie that his defeat was the result of electoral fraud.

According to Carol Leonnig and Philip Rucker of the Washington Post, authors of the forthcoming I Alone Can Fix It: Donald J Trump’s Catastrophic Final Year, Giuliani approached senior Trump aides early on election night at the White House.

“What’s happening in Michigan?” he asked.

The campaign manager, Bill Stepien, chief of staff, Mark Meadows, and senior adviser Jason Miller told him it was too early to know.

“Just say we won,” Giuliani said.

The aides said it was the same in Pennsylvania.

“Just say we won,” Giuliani said.

“Giuliani’s grand plan,” the authors report, “was to just say Trump won, state after state, based on nothing. Stepien, Miller and Meadows thought his argument was both incoherent and irresponsible.”

Meadows reportedly responded, angrily: “We can’t do that. We can’t.”

But Trump did.

Leonnig and Rucker, co-authors of another Trump bestseller, A Very Stable Genius, report that Giuliani refused to accept the early call of Arizona, another key state, by Fox News.

“Just go declare victory right now,” Giuliani reportedly told a furious Trump. “You’ve got to go declare victory now.”

At 2am, Trump walked into the East Room.

“This is a fraud on the American public,” he said. “This is an embarrassment to our country. We were getting ready to win this election. Frankly, we did win this election. We did win this election.”









						Drunken Giuliani urged Trump to ‘just say we won’ on election night, book says
					

As key states started to slip away from Trump, Rudy Giuliani repeatedly urged former president to lie, according to new book




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Michael Cohen: 'I fear' Trump won't peacefully give up the White House if he loses the 2020 election
					

"I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, that there will never be a peaceful transition of power. And this is why I agreed to appear before you today," Cohen says of Trump.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## DB008 (14 July 2021)

Don Lemon. LOL


----------



## DB008 (14 July 2021)

On Twitter -

*We caught them on camera rescanning ballots multiple times through the same machines.*

*Now there's proof on the other side, from the ballot images themselves*






Your browser is not able to display this video.







.​


----------



## DB008 (14 July 2021)

Zero Tally Sheets - impossible. But, I guess it's possible when you cheat and send the ballots to adjudication, then swing them from any candidate to Biden. This is what the 'audit' is sorting out. Not a recount.

Look below, Biden did better than Bashar al-Assad or Kim Jong Un in an election. Wow.


Will be very interesting to see how this plays out. They are signed under official status and will be taken to court. Election official who signed off on these will be probably be going to goal.





*The VoterGA team found 7 falsified audit tally sheets containing fabricated vote totals for their respective batches. *For example, a batch containing 59 actual ballot images for Joe Biden, 42 for Donald Trump and 0 for Jo Jorgenson was reported as 100 for Biden and 0 for Trump. The seven batches of ballot images with 554 votes for Joe Biden, 140 votes for Donald Trump and 11 votes for Jo Jorgenson had tally sheets in the audit falsified to show 850 votes for Biden, 0 votes for Trump and 0 votes for Jorgenson.​​Fulton Co. failed to include over 100,000 tally sheets, including more than 50,000 from mail-in ballots, when the results were originally published for the full hand count audit conducted by the office of the Secretary of State for the November 3rd 2020 election. Those tally sheets remained missing until late February when the county supplemented their original audit results.​​Petitioners contend that Fulton County did not provide drop box transfer forms for at least three pickup days when obligated to do so via an Open Records Request. Those missing forms are still needed to provide chain of custody proof for about 5,000 ballots.​​The VoterGA data team also found over 200 Fulton County mail-in ballot images containing votes not included in the hand count audit results for the November election. All these anomalies are now included in the Fulton County ballot inspection lawsuit as additional counts of how the Equal Protection and Due Process Constitutional rights of Georgia voters were violated.​




*Sheet #1*





Sheet #2





Sheet #3





Sheet #4





Sheet #5





Sheet #6





Sheet #7


----------



## basilio (14 July 2021)

Shame the Superior Court Judge doesn't agree.









						Judge throws out most of case alleging counterfeit ballots in Fulton
					

A judge on Thursday dismissed most of a case by voters who sought to inspect Fulton County absentee ballots for signs of fraud in November's presidential election. The plaintiffs in the case said they will continue to pursue the ballot review.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## bellenuit (15 July 2021)

Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House​








						Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House
					

Exclusive: Documents suggest Russia launched secret multi-agency effort to interfere in US democracy




					www.theguardian.com
				




_Vladimir Putin__ personally authorised a secret spy agency operation to support a “mentally unstable” Donald Trump in the 2016 US presidential election during a closed session of Russia’s national security council, according to what are assessed to be leaked Kremlin documents.

The key meeting took place on 22 January 2016, the papers suggest, with the Russian president, his spy chiefs and senior ministers all present.

They agreed a Trump White House would help secure Moscow’s strategic objectives, among them “social turmoil” in the US and a weakening of the American president’s negotiating position.

Russia’s three spy agencies were ordered to find practical ways to support Trump, in a decree appearing to bear Putin’s signature._


----------



## moXJO (16 July 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We believing what the Kremlin is leaking now?
And to the Guardian 

I miss that orange fool. His term had everything.


----------



## bellenuit (16 July 2021)

moXJO said:


> We believing what the Kremlin is leaking now?
> And to the Guardian
> 
> I miss that orange fool. His term had everything.




It makes absolute sense. Anyone with a shred of intelligence knows the guy was a complete imbecile and installing him in the White House would be to the detriment of the USA and its allies. He hasn't disappointed.


----------



## moXJO (16 July 2021)

bellenuit said:


> It makes absolute sense. Anyone with a shred of intelligence knows the guy was a complete imbecile and installing him in the White House would be to the detriment of the USA and its allies. He hasn't disappointed.



It's a story by Luke Harding who made up bullsht stories before from "anonymous" sources.  The "manafort meeting Assange" story comes to mind. From memory wikileaks called Luke a "serial bs artist" or something similar.

The Guardian is trash when it comes to conservatives. People need to stop quoting it. At the minimum some kind of fact checking if you want to retain credibility.

Edit:

In fact here's the article being changed as they were caught out
https://www.newssniffer.co.uk/articles/1706143/diff/0/1


----------



## moXJO (16 July 2021)

In fact here he is getting caught out on his bs while being interviewed.



And the Guardian still prints his sht. Tegrity plus...


----------



## DB008 (16 July 2021)

The Maricopa County audit hearings this morning were very interesting. 

Like l have said many times before, Trump won the 2020 USA Election by a landslide. 


Cliff notes from (The Professor) the hearing


*Highlights from AZ Audit Senate Hearing 7/15*​

*Hand Count*​
• Ballot duplication nightmare.  Serial numbers are required to match the original and duplicated ballot. “Thousands” of ballots are either missing serial numbers or have unreadable serial numbers printed over a dark black ballot identification box. Ken Bennett stated that it’s impossible to determine whether a ballot was duplicated more than once.​
*Machine Analysis*​
• Inferior equipment verification process.  Senator Peterson noted that if the EAC equipment verification process cannot handle evaluation by an audit, then we need a new certification procedure.​
• Cyber security vulnerabilities, missing security event data, and suspicious logins.  Ben Cotton of CyFIR emphasized the critical need for router and Splunk log data.  He gave 4 reasons:​
a) The November election system breach reported by Maricopa County and the SoS.​
b) Extreme cyber security vulnerabilities: the last malware and operating system/ security patch update was in August 2019 when the Dominion software was originally installed.  “It would take less than 10 min to gain system-level access.”​
c) Security event data only goes back to 2/5/21.  By design, the security log only holds 20 MB of data.  Strangely, on 3/11/21, there were 37,646 queries for a blank password that had had the effect of overwriting the data prior to 2/5/21.​
d) Suspicious anonymous logons.  CyFIR has found anonymous logons at the system level that do not follow the pattern of normal Windows behavior.​
• Maricopa County is unable to validate the security of the election system.  The evidence provided suggests that only Dominion is able to verify the ICP configuration.  Cotton explains that it’s impossible to validate the security of an election system if you cannot independently validate the configuration. CyFIR needs the authentication fobs held by Dominion to check ICP configuration.​
*Paper Analysis*​
• Ballot calibration was off by an average of 1000% in some batches leading to bleed-through, which can cause over-votes or inaccurate vote attribution.  The County has stated that they use thick VoteSecure paper, which should limit bleed-through in the event of mis-calibration. However, the Cyber Ninjas team found a large number of ballots on very thin paper stock. The ballots printed on-demand at the voting centers on Election Day have the worst calibration issues.  More than 168K ballots were affected.​
*Voter Rolls*​
• Voter roll anomalies affect more than 107K ballots. Doug Logan “highly recommends canvassing” based on the data his team has reviewed. For example:​
a) There are 74,243 mail-in ballots with no clear record of being sent out​
b) 11,326 people who voted do not show up on the 11/7 voter rolls, but are listed in the 12/4 database​
c) 3,981 people who voted on Election Day were registered after 10/15, which is a violation of state law​
d) Approximately 18k people voted on Election Day but were subsequently removed from the rolls​
*Envelopes*​​Maricopa County did not turn over images of the envelopes as requested in the January subpoena​
*Closing Remarks*​
The hearing concluded with a review of the 17 missing items needed to complete the audit, many of them already subpoenaed, including router data, Splunk logs, hardware tokens, envelope images, chain of custody documentation, and all portable media.  Senator Fann stated that the Senate will likely have to go back to court to enforce the subpoena and retrieve the remaining items.​


----------



## DB008 (16 July 2021)

Here was this mornings hearing -


​




More analysis regarding Maricopa County -



> As things continue, sounds like we are over 100k ballots that are illegitimate already. My number in Maricopa for Biden is 220k heavy, and that is affording him equaling the record high vote gain in the county of 118k over previous election.
> 
> My numbers the other day with 220k from Maricopa and 35k from Pima put a Trump margin of victory at 6.6%, which is right where Richard Baris had it two weeks before the election.




Fulton County now has an estimate 60% hand count error rate (on purpose?).

Things are starting to head up. Great. I wouldn't be surprised if the Secret Service boots Biden out of the White House (as they should).


----------



## DB008 (16 July 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.



​Election 2020: Arizona Audit Finds 74k Ballots Received, No Record of Being Mailed Out​

​


----------



## DB008 (17 July 2021)

*Wisconsin*












.​


----------



## DB008 (19 July 2021)

*Vernon Jones Statement

*


----------



## DB008 (19 July 2021)

Another batch of duplicate votes found in Fulton County











.​


----------



## DB008 (19 July 2021)

*Georgia Analysis*​
Votes​
Biden – 2,473,633 (49.5%)
Trump – 2,461,854 (49.2%)

Key​
Red - Rampant
Yellow – Likely/Suspect
Green - Clean












Much like Arizona, Trump set a high-turnout era boom with 373k added votes, solidifying support with standard conservatives and winning more black men.​​Democrats on the other hand, though vote gain is expected with population growth, had been stuck in same 104k vote loop (Obama down 70k in 2012, Clinton up 104k), only for Biden to gain 597k in one election to win the state by an eyelash. 14,000 fraudulent votes kept David Perdue from winning on 11/3 and sent him to runoff.​​Pattern is heavy cheating in metro ATL counties and shaving in northern GA ex-urban and rural counties that are massively pro-Trump. Estimate 311k excess votes (Gwinnett & Fulton 35k, DeKalb 30k, Cobb 25k).​​If accurate on 311k excess, Trump margin should have been roughly 52.6 to 46.1 (6.5%) with a margin of 299k votes.​​Best audits (RED) – Carroll, Cherokee, Columbia, Coweta, Forsyth, Houston, Lowndes​

_Courtesy of Seth Keshel_

.


----------



## DB008 (19 July 2021)

*Pennsylvania Analysis *​
Votes​
Biden – 3.458m (50.0%)
Trump – 3.338m (48.8%)

Key​
Red – Major Fraud
Yellow – Likely/Suspect
Green – Low/No Fraud












Even worse than I thought. PA was a slam dunk for Trump, with a 244k-12k (21 to 1 ratio) of net new registration in 4 years that previously predicted Trump flip in 2016.​​This is horrific. Only 3 counties I see as relatively clean, with 27 classified as major. 60 of 67 counties should have been more GOP than last time per registration trends, but only 20 trended more GOP. This flipped Erie and Northampton, which should have been slam dunks.​​Trump crushed Obama ’08 total in a shrinking state, only to be passed on strength of what I assess to be 504k excess votes!​​Worst:​Allegheny 50k​Berks 20k​Bucks 20k​Chester 15k​Erie 15k​Lackawanna 12k​Lehigh 12k​Luzerne 15k​Montgomery 30k​Northampton 20k​Philadelphia 40k​Washington 15k​Westmoreland 18k​York 25k​​Trump margin, if accurate, should have been 52.0% to 46.1% (5.9%), or 424k votes. A bludgeoning in keeping with registration trend.​


_Courtesy of Seth Keshel_


----------



## DB008 (20 July 2021)

*Fulton County, Georgia *​

*Press Release*









https://voterga.org/wp-content/uplo...ls-Georgia-Audit-Fraud-and-Massive-Errors.pdf

.​


----------



## DB008 (21 July 2021)

With close to a 60% error rate on the count, this will be interesting to see play out


JUST IN - The motion to proceed immediately with ballot inspection in Fulton County, Georgia has been submitted to the county’s Superior Court.


----------



## noirua (21 July 2021)

Trump’s Taxes Show Chronic Losses and Years of Income Tax Avoidance (Published 2020)
					

The Times obtained Donald Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades, revealing struggling properties, vast write-offs, an audit battle and hundreds of millions in debt coming due.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## basilio (21 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Trump’s Taxes Show Chronic Losses and Years of Income Tax Avoidance (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The Times obtained Donald Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades, revealing struggling properties, vast write-offs, an audit battle and hundreds of millions in debt coming due.
> ...




Back to reality.


----------



## DB008 (23 July 2021)

Back to Reality?

I think the word you are looking for is "decertify". Biden was installed. Trump has exposed the corruption in the US (on both sides, which is great). Biden will be decertified soon. Everyone knows it.

Mike Lindell is hosting a Cyber Symposium on 10 - 12 August and will be releasing huge amounts of data to the public, proving (once again) that the 2020 US Election was tampered with/fraudulent - with a $5 million award for anyone who can prove that the "cyber data and packet captures" from the November 2020 elections are not valid. This is your chance to become a millionaire basillio & IFocus.

Even if Biden came out and said 'We cheated", you would still no believe it. Kind of sad your so biased.


----------



## basilio (23 July 2021)

DB008 said:


> Back to Reality?
> 
> I think the word you are looking for is "decertify". Biden was installed. Trump has exposed the corruption in the US (on both sides, which is great). Biden will be decertified soon. Everyone knows it.
> 
> ...




I know DB.  It is sad isn't it ?  All those posts  hypothesizing and conjecturing about  huge inconsistances in possible voters and votes and whatever. But somehow it doesn't stick.

Why not just get back to The Big Bosses script on what "really happened" ?  Keep it simple and easy for people to understand just what happened last year. Then we can understated what is going on.  

Simple really according to Trump. Thousands of dead people voted. Scads of illegal immigrants.  Indians paid and trucked in to vote. A Supreme Court that had appointed refusing to hear the case and back him him up.

Just so simple isn't it?  Why fuss around with reams of paper when some simple* BIG *lies are far more effective ?


----------



## basilio (23 July 2021)

What is really interesting however is the determination of the Republicans to knobble any investigation into teh sequence of events at  Congress on Jan 6th  when Trump supporters went looking for Pence to hang for treason.

Maybe this interview explains  some of the events that will become crystal clear.


----------



## bellenuit (23 July 2021)

basilio said:


> Simple really according to Trump. Thousands of dead people voted. Scads of illegal immigrants. Indians paid and trucked in to vote. A Supreme Court that had appointed refusing to hear the case and back him him up.




Aren't you forgetting the laser beam from Italy that altered the voting machines?


----------



## DB008 (23 July 2021)

Ok









.​


----------



## basilio (23 July 2021)

I  overlooked the most important reason why the the 2020 US elections were rigged.

*They were rigged because way before the election  Donald Trump said that the only way he was going to lose was if the election was rigged.  *So game over ok ? Either Trump got enough votes to win or the votes he didn't get were stolen from him. Or created . Or cast by dead people, illegals whoever whatever. Game over.

Nonetheless all electoral offices did their level best to ensure as organised and honest election as could be achieved. And that included the Republician states that eventually swung to Biden.

Since the election loss BS story after BS story has been created like confetti. Whenever any of them have reached a court the Judge decided there was no evidence  of errors or misconduct that could have changed the result.   The current "audits " ? Conducted by a group of ninjas intent changing the result ?  No effective oversight ?

Having said that I also believe in evidence. Let's see Trump and co stand up in court, swear the election was rigged and produce the documentation (that has never been produced to date .)  that proves  sufficient votes are invalid/lost/changed/whatever to change the result.

And if they can't do that they can go to jail for making false statements that undermined the democratic processes of the US Constitution.'

https://thehill.com › homenews › administration › 512424...

President _Trump_ on Monday further cast doubt on the U.S. _election_ process, claiming falsely that the only way _he would lose_ in November is ...
17 Aug 2020

ttps://www.bbc.com › news › election-us-2016-37673...
17 Oct 2016 — Republican presidential candidate Donald _Trump says_ those who cast doubt on his _claims_ that next month's US _elections will be rigged_ are "so ...


----------



## DB008 (24 July 2021)

25th Amendment incoming

He can't even put a sentence together

Cognitive decline, right before our eyes.






Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (24 July 2021)

basilio said:


> Having said that I also believe in evidence. Let's see Trump and co stand up in court, swear the election was rigged and produce the documentation (that has never been produced to date .) that proves sufficient votes are invalid/lost/changed/whatever to change the result.




I have posted multiple documents that clearly show there was tampering in the 2020 US Election, you just choose to ignore it. However, l bet if this were the other way round, Republicans doing doggy stuff, you would be screaming from the rooftops.

Like l said before, Biden was installed, you just can't see it. Oh well, the truth will come out soon.


----------



## basilio (24 July 2021)

DB008 said:


> I have posted multiple documents that clearly show there was tampering in the 2020 US Election, you just choose to ignore it. However, l bet if this were the other way round, Republicans doing doggy stuff, you would be screaming from the rooftops.
> 
> Like l said before, Biden was installed, you just can't see it. Oh well, the truth will come out soon.




I havn't chose to ignore it.  In fact I specifically invited the opportunity to have this tested in courts and the consequences of  just making up xhit fall on the heads of the perpetrators.  I was one of the earliest posters who demanded that Trump have his day in Court to prove his assertions that  "the only way he was going to lose was by electoral fraud" . The US courts have to date not been given evidence that shows widespread fraud that could overturn the election results.

So I am very open to seeing evidence of widespread  electoral fraud.  If  this evidence is brought to light let's see it presented and proven. But the absolute rubbish assertions to date which have been repeatedly proven as misinformation or lies have  destroyed the credibility of Trump and his associates.

*And as  has been repeatedly said Trump never, ever relied on  facts or truth.  *In everyaspect of his life whether it was business success or failure, sexual assaults, the size of inauguration crowds, his towering intellect ad nauseum;*   It was always The Big Lie*.


----------



## DB008 (24 July 2021)

Can you please explain the Steele dossier? Oh, thats right, it was made up and false.

Can you also show evidence of the Russian 'pee tape'. DM me if you don't feel comfortable posting openly.


----------



## IFocus (24 July 2021)

DB008 said:


> Can you also show evidence of the Russian 'pee tape'. DM me if you don't feel comfortable posting openly.





Which one Trumps or Bidens?

BTW still waiting to see the laptop.


----------



## DB008 (25 July 2021)

Both please


----------



## DB008 (25 July 2021)

EXCLUSIVE: High-Ranking Chinese Defector Has 'Direct Knowledge' of​Several Chinese Special Weapons Programs​​A person believed to be among the highest-ranking defectors ever to the United States from the People’s Republic of China has been working with the Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) for months, sources inside the intelligence community have told RedState on condition of anonymity. The defector has direct knowledge of special weapons programs in China, including bioweapons programs, those sources say.​​RedState’s sources say that’s partially true. FBI Director Christopher Wray was “ambushed” with the information, they say, and Langley was also unaware. Sources say DIA leadership kept the defector within their Clandestine Services network to prevent Langley and the State Department from accessing the person, whose existence was kept from other agencies because DIA leadership believes there are Chinese spies or sources inside the FBI, CIA, and several other federal agencies.​​​In addition, Dong has provided DIA with the following information:​
Early pathogenic studies of the virus we now know as SARS-CoV-2
Models of predicted COVID-19 spread and damage to the US and the world
Financial records detailing which exact organizations and governments funded the research on SARS-CoV-2 and other biological warfare research
Names of US citizens who provide intel to China
Names of Chinese spies working in the US or attending US universities
Financial records showing US businessmen and public officials who’ve received money from the Chinese government
Details of meetings US government officials had (perhaps unwittingly) with Chinese spies and members of Russia’s SVR
How the Chinese government gained access to a CIA communications system, leading to the death of dozens of Chinese people who were working with the CIA
​Dong also has provided DIA with copies of the contents of the hard drive on Hunter Biden’s laptop, showing the information the Chinese government has about Hunter’s pornography problem and about his (and Joe’s) business dealings with Chinese entities. Some of the files on Dong has provided shine a light on just how it was that the sale of Henniges Automotive (and their stealth technology) to Chinese military manufacturer AVIC Auto was approved.​​Again, according to sources, Dong told DIA debriefers that at least a third of Chinese students attending US universities are PLA assets or part of the Thousand Talents Plan and that many of the students are here under pseudonyms. One reason for using pseudonyms is that many of these students are the children of high-ranking military and party leaders.​​As we initially reported, DIA has high confidence in the veracity of Dong’s claims. The fact that since our original report, which was pooh-poohed by Langley apologists, the New York Times published a rare interview with Dr. Shi Zhengli (the WIV “Bat Woman”), ABC News has started an “investigation” into COVID-19 origins, and now the actual name of the defector has been published in an anti-Trump, CIA-friendly blog, demonstrates what sources told RedState today: “This defector has the rest of the intelligence community and the LEO community scared sh**less.”​

https://redstate.com/jenvanlaar/202...d-as-top-counterintelligence-official-n398374​

.


----------



## DB008 (26 July 2021)

*Connecticut Analysis *​

Votes

Biden – 1,080,680 (59.2%)
Trump – 715,291 (39.2%)

Key

Red – High/Rampant Fraud
Yellow – Likely Fraud
8 very ugly colored counties. Every single county with exception of Fairfield is in population decline.













Biden supposedly increased 183k votes over Clinton, after the Dem nominee lost a ton of votes in 2012, and continued losing in 2016. Remember, my estimates are light, and they still suggest 117k excess votes in Connecticut, which had a very good chance of being under 10% blue this year based on working class performance for Trump.​​The big counties have blown away Obama landslide 2008 totals despite rapid population decline and even increased Trump support. Hartford and New Haven have GOP trajectory in registration, albeit very slight.​​Honor roll-​Fairfield (25k); Hartford (25k); New Haven (25k); New London (14k)​​If Biden is 117k heavy, an accurate margin is 14.6%, or 56.5% to 41.9%, and 249k votes.​​Best GOP county audit targets – Litchfield, Windham​

_Courtesy of Seth Keshel


._


----------



## DB008 (26 July 2021)

*South Carolina Analysis*​

Votes

Trump – 1,385,103 (55.1%)
Biden – 1,091,541 (43.4%)

Key

Red – High/Rampant Fraud
Yellow – Likely Fraud
Green – Low/No Fraud

Best GOP county audit targets – Beaufort, Berkeley, Dorchester, Greenville, Horr, Lexington, Spartanburg, York

Most important to audit - Charleston











I knew there were some issues in SC, but didn’t think they were so widespread. Even allowing population and vote expansion, Biden appears 119k heavy, with just 22 of 46 counties trending clean. Massive coastal operation brings Biden a +236k gain over Clinton, blowing away Obama’s 2008 mark of 200k gained. Trump was also up in the state 230k, and it appears he won it by a mile.​​This state has lots of target rich GOP counties to go after for audits.​​Honor roll-​Charleston, Greenville, Horry, Spartanburg – 12k​Berkeley, York, Richland – 8k​​If Biden is 119k heavy, an accurate Trump margin is 17.3%, or 57.9% to 40.6%, and 412k votes.​

_Courtesy of Seth Keshel


._


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2021)

*New Jersey Analysis *​

Votes​
Biden – 2,608,335 (57.3%) 
Trump – 1,883,274 (41.4%)
​
Key​
Red – High/Rampant Fraud
Yellow – Likely Fraud


















Honor roll-​Ocean, Monmouth, Bergen (30k)​Burlington, Camden, Gloucester, Morris (25k)​Essex (20k)​​Best GOP audit targets – Ocean, Monmouth, Hunterdon, Sussex​​Ever so slightly, NJ has been trending away from Dems and responded big-time in vote increase (281k) for Trump in 2020.  Very conservative estimate (I always go light) is 327k excess Biden votes in NJ.​​Biden’s gain in NJ from 2016 is 460k, simply not possible with the Trump surge and declining population.  Voter reg suggests NJ moves left, but the ACTUAL VOTING BEHAVIOR from 2012, 2016, and now 2020 suggests the registration rolls are packed with phantoms registered as D to support outcomes.​​If Biden is 327k heavy, accurate margin is 9.4%, 53.8% to 44.4%, and 398k votes.  I would not be surprised if this state was under 5%, and potential flip if cyber is involved.  They stopped count here on election night – the reason is clear now.​


_Courtesy of Seth Keshel


._


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2021)

From last weeks hearing, progress!


The AZ Senate Subpoenas Dominion​​The senate subpoena requests “all user names, passwords, pins and/or security keys or tokens required to access… any and all ballot tabulation devices used in connection with the November 3, 2020 general election in Maricopa County” and commands Dominion to appear at the Senate on August 2nd.​​























.


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2021)

Introducing a Bill for a Florida audit






​​


----------



## DB008 (28 July 2021)

*Kentucky Analysis*​

Votes​
Trump – 1,326,646 (62.1%)
Biden – 772,474 (36.2%)
​Key​​
Red – High/Rampant Fraud
Yellow – Likely Fraud
Green – Low/No Fraud












Kentucky is riddled with problems, showing 22 counties with issues, totaling roughly 62k excess Biden votes. Jefferson County (Louisville) is tied for the most with 10k (lenient estimate), but classifies as yellow due to population size. Fayette (Lexington) is coded red, estimated at about 8k excess for Biden.​​Refer to the spreadsheet chart to see the network throughout the north and central Kentucky of yellow-class counties diverting from a very strong GOP trend and Democrat die-off.​​Kenton County is easily the most lucrative target in the state, strong GOP trend in the county, with about 10k excess Biden votes.​​If Biden is 62k heavy, an accurate margin for Trump is 64.0%, or 64.0% to 34.2%, or 617k votes.​​Best Trump county audit targets – Boone, Kenton, Warren​

_Courtesy of Seth Keshel_

.


----------



## DB008 (28 July 2021)

Dominion Response to the subpoena.






LOL

That's not how it works. The Arizona State Senate is ordering this, not the cyber ninjas.

Intellectual property? On how to count votes? Or how to flip votes? LOL. Idiots. They also forgot that the tax payer paid for the software. If you have nothing to hide, why put up roadblocks? Because your hiding something....


----------



## DB008 (28 July 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.







*Wisconsin Report*​

Fraud









https://14oqrc3mu9t3duv5t3o92h75-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/LAA_VIP_WI_Report_A.pdf​
.


----------



## bellenuit (28 July 2021)

DB008 said:


> Dominion Response to the subpoena.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128080​
> ...




You don't even seem to understand what you post. Dominion didn't state that Cyber Ninjas were releasing the Dominion's IP. It said that (the Arizona State Senate) releasing Dominion's IP *to* Cyber Ninjas would be reckless. 

And if you think all these corrupted audits have any legal basis, you are naive. Their sole purpose is to stir up Trump's idiot base in the hope they can mount another insurrection and seize back power illegally.


----------



## moXJO (29 July 2021)

bellenuit said:


> And if you think all these corrupted audits have any legal basis, you are naive. Their sole purpose is to stir up Trump's idiot base in the hope they can mount another insurrection and seize back power illegally.



Um no. It's for midterms and to support producing ID when voting.


----------



## IFocus (29 July 2021)

DB one small problem is all your posts is they all are from Republican or their proxies.

Still waiting for the laptop revelations


----------



## DB008 (31 July 2021)

The Elections are/were the most secure in US History.....



No modems





How to Hack an Election in 7 Minutes - 2016​https://www.politico.com/magazine/s...-to-hack-an-election-in-seven-minutes-214144/

Recounts or no, U.S. elections are still vulnerable to hacking - 2016​https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/recounts-no-u-s-elections-still-vulnerable-hacking

Hacker demonstrates how voting machines can be compromised - 2016​https://www.cbsnews.com/news/rigged...ckers-demonstrate-voting-threat-old-machines/

Will the Georgia Special Election Get Hacked? - 2017​https://www.politico.com/magazine/s...e-georgia-special-election-get-hacked-215255/

Defcon hackers find it’s very easy to break voting machines - 2017​https://www.cnet.com/tech/services-...-find-its-very-easy-to-break-voting-machines/

We watched hackers break into voting machines - 2017​

America’s Voting Systems Are Highly Vulnerable to Hackers - 2018​https://slate.com/news-and-politics...-still-dangerously-vulnerable-to-hacking.html

I Hacked an Election. So Can the Russians. New York Times - 2018​https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/05/opinion/election-voting-machine-hacking-russians.html

There's more than one way to hack an election - 2018​https://www.axios.com/be-smart-ther...861-1e0c75d9-32b8-4a85-98b3-47d5a853fdeb.html

Election Hacking: Voting-Machine Supplier Admits It Used Hackable Software Despite Past Denials - 2018​https://www.newsweek.com/election-hacking-voting-machines-software-1028948

Why US elections remain 'dangerously vulnerable' to cyber-attacks - 2018​https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/aug/13/us-election-cybersecurity-hacking-voting

The genesis of America’s corrupted computerized election system - 2018​

How to Hack an Election - 2018​https://www.gq.com/story/how-to-hack-an-election

Voting Machines: What Could Possibly Go Wrong? - 2018​https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/11/05/voting-machines-what-could-possibly-go-wrong/

Philly ignores cybersecurity and disability access in voting system selection - 2019​https://www.salon.com/2019/02/16/ph...ty-access-in-voting-system-selection_partner/

State election officials opt for 2020 voting machines vulnerable to hacking. Politico 2019​https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/01/election-vulnerable-voting-machines-1198780

Senators demand to know why election vendors still sell voting machines with ‘known vulnerabilities’ - 2019​https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/27/senators-security-voting-machines/

New "hybrid" voting system can change paper ballot after it's been cast - 2019​https://www.salon.com/2019/03/28/ne...nge-paper-ballot-after-its-been-cast_partner/

AP Exclusive: New election systems use vulnerable software. AP News - 2019​https://apnews.com/article/e5e070c31f3c497fa9e6875f426ccde1

Exclusive: Critical U.S. Election Systems Have Been Left Exposed Online Despite Official Denials​https://www.vice.com/en/article/3kx...-left-exposed-online-despite-official-denials

Watch this hacker break into a voting machine. CNN - 2019​

Hackers were told to break into U.S. voting machines. They didn’t have much trouble. - 2019​https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...came-together-tackle-holes-election-security/

16 million Americans will vote on hackable paperless machines - 2019​https://www.technologyreview.com/20...l-vote-on-hackable-paperless-voting-machines/

Hackers can easily break into voting machines used across the U.S.; play Doom, Nirvana - 2019​https://www.salon.com/2019/08/14/ha...chines-used-across-the-u-s-play-doom-nirvana/

Election machine keys are on the Internet, hackers say - 2019​https://www.foxnews.com/tech/i-have-the-keys-to-your-voting-machine-probably

Cyber Experts Warn Of Vulnerabilities Facing 2020 Election Machines. NRP - 2019​

America’s Electronic Voting System is Corrupted to the Core - 2019​

Cybersecurity 2020 US Voting Machines Vulnerable to Hack in 2020 Researches Find - 2019​https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...20-researchers-find/5d8cf823602ff14beb3da99e/

Researchers Assembled over 100 Voting Machines. Hackers Broke Into Every Single One.​https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/09/defcon-2019-hacking-village/

Voting machines pose a greater threat to our elections than foreign agents - 2019​https://thehill.com/opinion/technol...r-threat-to-our-elections-than-foreign-agents

John Oliver Breaks Down Faulty Election Machine Security on ‘Last Week Tonight’ - 2019​https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-...lection-security-voting-machiens-hack-907626/

How New Voting Machines Could Hack Our Democracy​https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/12/17/how-new-voting-machines-could-hack-our-democracy/

'Online and vulnerable': Experts find nearly three dozen U.S. voting systems connected to internet​https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/el...s-find-nearly-three-dozen-u-s-voting-n1112436

Reliability of pricey new voting machines questioned. AP News - 2020​https://apnews.com/article/ae388fb69d14e5d3619128a591cdc0c4

Hack the vote: terrifying film shows how vulnerable US elections are. The Guardian - 2020​https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2020/mar/26/kill-chain-hbo-election-hacking-documentary

In high-stakes election, Georgia’s voting system vulnerable to cyberattack - 2020​https://www.ajc.com/politics/electi...le-to-cyberattack/TBFT5U5BH5AZZPFPZTP3LFQ7RY/



.


----------



## DB008 (2 August 2021)

*Rhode Island Analysis *​

Votes

Biden – 307,486 (59.4%)
Trump – 199,922 (38.6%)

Key

Red – High/Rampant Fraud
Yellow – Possible/Likely Fraud















Rhode Island has a big white working class population that has been drifting away from Democrats for a decade, and accelerated rapidly toward Trump in 2016. Both Trump and Biden have strong gains here in a state that is tiny, with little population growth overall.

They also stopped the count here – it reminds me of NJ to a degree. Biden is at least 45k votes heavy. Obama -17k in reelection, Clinton -27k in 2016 as Trump gained 23k. This year, it looks like this could have been a single digit race.

They are blowing it over everywhere, 20k excess in Providence, reversing a trend that gets worse when GOP gains. 

If Biden is 45k heavy, his margin would be 56.6% to 43.2%, or just 62k votes. If there is electronic vote flipping present and I’m light, this state could have been down to the wire.

Best Targets – everything but Bristol



_Courtesy of Seth Keshel

._


----------



## DB008 (2 August 2021)

*USA Election Fraud Map Total*​


Complete election fraud heat map of the United States​







Here is a tale of the tape for Excess Biden Votes based on trend analysis in the modern political era, considering population growth/decline, recent voter history, and registration information, including registration by party.​​My estimates are always lenient, and do not account for cyber flipping of votes.​​Trump won: PA, MI, WI, NV, AZ, GA, MN​​Likely/Possible Trump if cyber flipping occurring: NM, VA, CO, NJ, NH​​Closer than you thought: WA, OR, RI, CT, HI​​Valedictorian: IA​​Honor Roll: ID, WY, AR, SD, ND, MS​​Crime Kingpins: CA, NY, NJ, AZ, WA, OR, MA, PA, MI, WI, GA, NV, MN​
I will go back through a few of the early states and probably reclassify some reds/yellows to scale for population size. This is probably 95% finalized.​


_Courtesy of Seth Keshel_

.


----------



## basilio (2 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> *USA Election Fraud Map Total*​
> 
> 
> Complete election fraud heat map of the United States​
> ...



What  a load of utterly fantastical  nonsense!  Lets take it to the  court shall we and see just how this "evidence" stacks up ?
Nah of course not.  Far easier to just  push this   fact less sophistry as a foil to Trumps "just call the election corrupt and I'll do the rest" speech.

The price observation wa_*s  "Likely/Possible Trump if cyber flipping occurring: NM, VA, CO, NJ, NH"*_


----------



## DB008 (2 August 2021)

IFocus said:


> Still waiting for the laptop revelations




August 10, 11, 12.


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2021)

So, the US taxman OWES The God Emporer a million dollar refund.

Honestly PMSL


----------



## moXJO (4 August 2021)

wayneL said:


> So, the US taxman OWES The God Emporer a million dollar refund.
> 
> Honestly PMSL



Seriously?
Thats comedy Gold right there.

Na he's still in the sht after checking. Dems will do there best to get him before election time.


----------



## basilio (4 August 2021)

Trump seems untouchable  because  he  just keeps saying outrageous made up lies and attempting to corrupt officials  and then appears to get away with it.

But the evidence of this behavior is on the record and sooner rather than later a court of law will bring him to account. This story highlights some of the most egregious and documented examples of Trumps criminality.

A Trump bombshell quietly dropped last week. And it should shock us all​Robert Reich





*A newly released memo shows that Trump told the acting attorney general: ‘Just say the election was corrupt [and] leave the rest to me and the [Republican] congressmen’*





‘Make no mistake: this was an attempted coup.’ Photograph: Shannon Stapleton/Reuters
Tue 3 Aug 2021 20.20 AEST
Last modified on Wed 4 Aug 2021 02.46 AEST

We’ve become so inured to Donald Trump’s proto-fascism that we barely blink an eye when we learn that he tried to manipulate the 2020 election. Yet the most recent revelation should frighten every American to their core.

On Friday, the House oversight committee released notes of a 27 December telephone call from Trump to then acting attorney general Jeffrey Rosen, in which Trump told Rosen: “Just say the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me and the R congressmen.” The notes were taken by Richard Donoghue, Rosen’s deputy, who was also on the call.

The release of these notes has barely made a stir. The weekend news was filled with more immediate things – infrastructure! The Delta strain! Inflation! Wildfires! In light of everything else going on, Trump’s bizarre efforts in the last weeks of his presidency seem wearily irrelevant. Didn’t we already know how desperate he was?

In a word, no. This revelation is hugely important.









						A Trump bombshell quietly dropped last week. And it should shock us all | Robert Reich
					

A newly released memo shows that Trump told the acting attorney general: ‘Just say the election was corrupt [and] leave the rest to me and the [Republican] congressmen’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (11 August 2021)

​*HYPOCRISY: Pelosi Commission Demanded Election Audits, Warned Against ‘Altered Vote Totals’ From Cyberattacks Carried Out By Chinese Communist Party.*​
​*An election security report authored by House Democrats in 2018 expressed support for post-election audits in response to a plethora of vulnerabilities in U.S. election infrastructure, including machines that could be susceptible to “altered vote totals” and influence efforts carried out by the Chinese Communist Party.*​​​Inaugurated in June 2017, the Congressional Task Force on Election Security counted six exclusively Democratic representatives selected by Nancy Pelosi. Convened to “protect electoral infrastructure” from foreign interference, the group published their findings in a 56-page report in January 2018.​​Many of the assertions about the lax security of U.S. election infrastructure and subsequent solutions are at odds with Democratic leaders – including Joe Biden’s own Department of Justice – position on audits and outcome accuracy.​​The task force’s primary finding – “OUR ELECTION INFRASTRUCTURE IS VULNERABLE” – appears to lend credence to claims that the results of the 2020 election could have been manipulated by a foreign actor. Upon the report’s release, no mainstream media outlets criticized House Democrats for subverting U.S. democracy with “conspiracy theories,” as they have done with individuals making the same claims in the context of the 2020 election.​​The report highlights problems presented with the use of voting machines, “unequivocally” insisting that “many jurisdictions are using voting machines that are highly vulnerable to an outside attack.”​​​It continues, noting how even voting systems – including those that aren’t connected to the internet  – could be susceptible to “alter[ed] vote totals”:​​_Some will defend the security of election systems by arguing that voting systems are secure because they are not connected to the internet. However, many voting machines contain software or hardware that could be used to connect to the internet. In addition, many machines use removable memory cards or USB sticks to program their machines with ballot data, and it is possible to infect a memory card with malware that could crash a machine or alter vote totals._​​​The report also presents scenarios whereby hackers could manipulate “unattended” machines in person or their memory cards:​​_“A hacker could exploit the memory card vulnerability in a few different ways. First, an attacker could physically access the machines. While this may seem unlikely, voting machines are sometimes left unattended in polling stations in the days leading up to an election. A greater threat, however, comes from outside vendors. The Brennan Center reports that a relatively small number of outside vendors can be responsible for programming the memory cards for multiple counties in a state. For example, according to Professor J. Alex Halderman, Director of the University of Michigan’s Center for Computer Security and Society, “In Michigan, 75% of counties use just two 20-person companies to do that programming.” _​​The report singles out China as one of the “four greatest state-actor threats,” noting that “the most concerning issue is China’s advanced cyber warfare capabilities could be rapidly deployed and used against the U.S. and our interests should their political motivations and calculations change.” A report from the National Counterintelligence and Security Center (NCSC) concluded that the Chinese Communist Party “prefers President Trump doesn’t win re-election.”​​“China has engaged in various cyber operations either for espionage or political motivations. Furthermore, China, together with Russia, tops the list of state actors that possess the most sophisticated capabilities and have also integrated their cyber tactics into their warfighting strategies and doctrines,” the task force adds.​​Among the proposed solutions were that “states should conduct risk-limiting post-election audits.”​​“Election security experts agree that all states should be routinely conducting these audits to detect any anomalies in election results and to increase the public’s confidence in elections,” the task force summarizes before reiterating that audits “increase public confidence in the election system.”​​These audits are useful in detecting any incorrect election outcomes, whether they are caused by a cyberattack or something more mundane like a programming error,” the report reiterates.​​In contrast, officials including Pamela Karlan from Biden’s Department of Justice has threatened leaders of the Arizona election audit with criminal prosecution.​​“Federal funds should be provided to help states replace aging, vulnerable voting machines with paper ballots,” the report also argues before admitting that “many states purchase their voting systems from third-party vendors who have little financial incentive to prioritize election security, and are not subject to regulations requiring them to use cybersecurity best practices.”​





https://thenationalpulse.com/exclusive/pelosi-demanded-audits-warned-against-result-hacking/

https://homeland.house.gov/news/pre...n-brady-announce-election-security-task-force​


----------



## DB008 (12 August 2021)

*52 USC 20701: Retention and preservation of records and papers by officers of elections; deposit with custodian;
penalty for violation*​

*§20701. Retention and preservation of records and papers by officers of elections;*​*deposit with custodian; penalty for violation*​
​Every officer of election shall retain and preserve, for a period of twenty-two months from the date of any general, special, or primary election of which candidates for the office of President, Vice President, presidential elector, Member of the Senate, Member of the House of Representatives, or Resident Commissioner from the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico are voted for, all records and papers which come into his possession relating to any application, registration, payment of poll tax, or other act requisite to voting in such election, except that, when required by law, such records and papers may be delivered to another officer of election and except that, if a State or the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico designates a custodian to retain and preserve these records and papers at a specified place, then such records and papers may be deposited with such custodian, and the duty to retain and preserve any record or paper so deposited shall devolve upon such custodian. Any officer of election or custodian who willfully fails to comply with this section shall be fined not more than $1,000 or imprisoned not more than one year, or both.​

https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml...lim-title52-section20701&num=0&edition=prelim​
Oh, that's right, they can't produce some of the ballot images from the 2020 US Election. That is breaking Federal Law. Maricopa County is very, very interesting.

As I posted before, there was huge fraud, see some of the images below.


----------



## DB008 (12 August 2021)

Fulton County, Georgia.

In big trouble

All of those adjudicated ballots have to be shown, or they are violating Federal Law. But they can't, like Maricopa County, Arizona.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.


----------



## DB008 (12 August 2021)

Biden, doesn't even know the population of his own country.

Muppet. What happens when you install someone with dementia.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## basilio (12 August 2021)

*It is just so hard to know which business, corruption, or assault case gets over the line first to first to put  the undisputed King of Sleaze into the big house*.  Could it be a case in Scotland where Avaaz is trying establish exactly how  the Don  paid *cash* for hundreds of millions of pounds on a couple of gold courses ?

*Or perhaps it could be the 8 years of tax returns which have already laid bare a raft of tax evasion activities across his whole business empire?* On July 1st, the DA’s office charged Weisselberg and the Trump Organization with 15 counts of various financial crimes, including federal tax fraud, falsifying business records, grand larceny, and scheme conspiracy. The indictment described a 15-year scheme to provide tax-free benefits to top executives, including Weisselberg, who is alleged to have skirted paying over $1.7 million in taxes. “To put it bluntly, this was a sweeping and audacious illegal payments scheme,” Carey Dunne, general counsel for the Manhattan DA, said in court.

*Maybe first to the line will be his repeated efforts to tamper with the 2020 election ?*  Fulton County DA Fani Willis is now investigating whether Trump pressuring Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger on a recorded phone call to “find” sufficient Trump votes to overturn the election violated state law, specifically: election fraud conspiracy, criminal solicitation of election fraud, and/or interference with elections duties.

*Or how about his notorious creative  business accounting with imaginary property valuations ?*  Letita James Ney York AG  has reportedly been investigating potential financial fraud relating to several Trump Organization properties, including the Seven Springs estate in Westchester County, New York. Trump bought the estate for $7.5 million in 1995, failed to turn it into a golf resort, and later claimed a $21 million tax break for conserving its grounds as open space. Trump is infamous for inflating the paper value of his assets, and he reportedly secured an appraisal that valued the full estate in excess of $56 million. Local authorities, by contrast, believed the entire property, Tudor-style mansion and all, was worth only $20 million, less than the deduction Trump claimed for the protected land.

*Of course we can't overlook Don's special efforts to fire up the mob that stormed Congress  on Jan 6th  and brought their ropes and scaffolds  to hang recalcitrant  Republicians who wouldn't overturn the election results*. That should be up there. The Attorney General for the District of Columbia announced a criminal investigation into the 45th president’s activities on January 6th, and is reportedly looking at bringing charges against Trump under a local statute that makes it “unlawful for a person to incite or provoke violence where there is a likelihood that such violence will ensue.” The charge reportedly carries a sentence of up to six months in jail.

*And let's not forget the absolute litany of lies Trump spread about the 25 plus sexual assault allegations made against him.*  There are at least two women gunning for him for defamation. * E. Jean Carroll (civil)   and    Summer Zervos (civil)* have him in the sights and the while the cases might be back in the field -- they could still win in the home straight.

There are of course a raft of other cases festering along.* The FAMILY FORTUNE FIGHT (civil), the  PROFITING FROM HIS OWN INAUGURATION (civil) case, *another creative * MULTI-LEVEL MARKETING (civil) scam, *and then the inevitable  *HOTEL DEALS GONE BAD (civil) stories *that just seem to dog the Don all the days of his life*. *

Yep he is one very special guy..









						Scottish judge permits legal case over Trump’s golf course spending
					

Campaigners granted leave to challenge government’s decision not to seek ‘McMafia order’ into unexplained wealth




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Donald Trump's Legal Troubles: A Guide
					

From tax evasion to election tampering to inciting an insurrection, a comprehensive list of the criminal and civil allegations against the former president




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## bellenuit (13 August 2021)

‘Nuf said. My pillow guy expose implodes.









						CNN - MyPillow CEO's election fraud 'proof' implodes in front of a live audience | Facebook | By CNN | CNN's Donie O'Sullivan reports on MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell's recent symposium, where Lindell continued to make false claims of election fraud.
					

716K views, 5.6K likes, 261 loves, 8.9K comments, 3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from CNN: CNN's Donie O'Sullivan reports on MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell's recent symposium, where Lindell continued to...




					fb.watch


----------



## DB008 (13 August 2021)

bellenuit said:


> ‘Nuf said. My pillow guy expose implodes.




Actually, its the complete opposite. They uncovered even more evidence during the presentation of the data.

Like l have said many, many, many times before, Biden cheated and was installed. Such a shame. Dr. Shiva's presentation yesterday was a real eye opener.


----------



## DB008 (13 August 2021)

The symposium showed live how Dominion deleted the ballots and changed votes. How logs/votes were altered.

Slam dunk


----------



## rederob (13 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> The symposium showed live how Dominion deleted the ballots and changed votes. How logs/votes were altered.
> 
> Slam dunk
> 
> ...



Loony Tunes was more credible than this stuff.


----------



## orr (13 August 2021)

bellenuit said:


> ‘Nuf said. My pillow guy expose implodes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just this one more belli'...  and then (maybe ) enough. .. gotta get you're giggles somewhere.
As quoted by  one of  Lindells "Cyber crew'  .... "_we were handed a turd" _

The giggles do continue though; Lindell, Powell and Rudy all on the hook for deformation to the tune  of Billion$$'


----------



## DB008 (13 August 2021)

There is something called 'Discovery' - look it up...


----------



## IFocus (13 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> There is something called 'Discovery' - look it up...





Trying to be funny I am still waiting for the discovery of the laptop... OK sorry it wasn't funny.

If any of this stuff gets through the courts I'll take notice but so far its very much just following the script of Republican BS, just keep in mind I have a very low opinion of the Democrats but the Republicans have truly gone democracy destroying rouge and its very scary.


----------



## DB008 (14 August 2021)

IFocus said:


> Trying to be funny I am still waiting for the discovery of the laptop... OK sorry it wasn't funny.




Which laptop?      



> If Hunter Biden's description of the 2018 event is correct, he lost three computers containing sensitive data: one in Las Vegas, one in Delaware, and one that was purportedly confiscated by federal officials.




Hunter Biden was on another drug binge and almost OD'd. Russia drug dealers stole laptop in Vegas and set up with a Russia hooker.

You can't make this stuff up. Did you see the video yet?

​


----------



## DB008 (14 August 2021)

There is nothing quite like reading how the United States Department of Justice sits around playing games of selective FBI enforcement based on internal tribal politics.



> …”_essentially to allow election fraud to take its course and hope to deter such misconduct in future elections through intervening prosecutions_.”





The Public Integrity Section of the DOJ, also known as PIN, specifically a bureaucrat named *Corey Amundson*, was telling the DOJ the FBI should not investigate claims of election fraud in Georgia. As chief of the Public Integrity Section, Admundson was saying the official position of the DOJ-PIN group was to say regardless of evidence of election fraud the DOJ and FBI should stay out of it.

Deputy AG David Bowditch -a man of dubious character and sketchy disposition himself – then forwards the email to his Chief Legal Counsel for advice. The excerpt below shows the perspective of the DOJ (Bowditch’s legal counsel) toward the advice of the professional bureaucrats inside Main Justice who weaponize investigations only when Democrats lose. Considering how manipulated the election process is in the United States, it doesn’t exactly inspire confidence to see in plain language the unwritten rules as expressed:



















.


----------



## rederob (14 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> There is nothing quite like reading how the United States Department of Justice sits around playing games of selective FBI enforcement based on internal tribal politics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't matter how many times votes are recounted by hand to prove their was no fraud, some people have to console themselves with a belief in a lie that has been fabricated by morons.  Trump's lies and false claims on most nearly everything culminated in an attack on Congress that he watched with apparent glee, hopeful that Mike Pence might refuse to certify the outcome.
The Flat Earth Society needs to get up to speed, because when it comes to what constitutes the only acceptable evidence, Trump's true believers possess the Manual.


----------



## DB008 (23 August 2021)

I wonder when the 25th Amendment will be invoked? 

Like l have said many times before, Biden has cognitive problems (dementia) 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rederob (23 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> I wonder when the 25th Amendment will be invoked?
> 
> Like l have said many times before, Biden has cognitive problems (dementia)
> 
> ...



What about people that post about Biden in a Trump thread .


----------



## moXJO (24 August 2021)

rederob said:


> What about people that post about Biden in a Trump thread .



No one bothers with the Biden thread. Guaranteed hits in the Trump thread.
Biden can't even muster posts in his own thread.


----------



## Junior (25 August 2021)

Far, far better option to have a man with early stage dementia, who has decades of relevant experience and is a person of good faith and character in charge, then a man with extreme narcissism, who is waaaay out of his depth, and who governed based on 'his gut', and what those moronic talking heads on Fox News told him to do each morning.


----------



## basilio (25 August 2021)

Junior said:


> Far, far better option to have a man with early stage dementia, who has decades of relevant experience and is a person of good faith and character in charge, then a man with extreme narcissism, who is waaaay out of his depth, and who governed based on 'his gut', and what those moronic talking heads on Fox News told him to do each morning.




How xxxxing apposite. 

I don't  accept for a minute that Biden has early stage dementia.  But having said that the rest of his CV, the administration he has built around him is in another universe compared to the lying, incompetant, totally corrupt, xxxxstorm that trashed the US Presidency  in the last 4 years.


----------



## moXJO (25 August 2021)

basilio said:


> How xxxxing apposite.
> 
> I don't  accept for a minute that Biden has early stage dementia.  But having said that the rest of his CV, the administration he has built around him is in another universe compared to the lying, incompetant, totally corrupt, xxxxstorm that trashed the US Presidency  in the last 4 years.



Wait Biden isn't a corrupt fker?

News to me.


----------



## basilio (25 August 2021)

basilio said:


> How xxxxing apposite.
> 
> I don't accept for a minute that Biden has early stage dementia. But having said that the rest of his CV, the administration he has built around him is in another universe compared to the* lying, incompetent, totally corrupt, xxxxstorm that trashed the US Presidency in the last 4 years.*




Moxjo perhaps you are overlooking just what happened in the last administration ? 

Nah ... It was nothing wasn't it ? 

But don't worry you have plenty of company.  Rupert Murdoch is pulling out *all* the guns on the ABC because of 4 Corners targeting Fox News as the propaganda arm of the Trump maladministration. 









						Murdoch empire strikes back at ABC Four Corners documentary on Fox News’ championing of Trump
					

Fox sent letter threatening possible legal action to Australian broadcaster before two-part program on the relationship with former US president aired




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (29 August 2021)

Can l say asleep at the wheel?





Your browser is not able to display this video.





What a joke. But, but, Trump did bad Tweets....


----------



## moXJO (29 August 2021)

basilio said:


> Moxjo perhaps you are overlooking just what happened in the last administration ?
> 
> Nah ... It was nothing wasn't it ?
> 
> ...



Umm I'm looking at Biden


----------



## moXJO (29 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> Can l say asleep at the wheel?
> 
> View attachment 129584
> 
> ...



It's literally "weekend at Bernies".


----------



## basilio (29 August 2021)

Back to Trump folks. I'm laying in plenty of popcorn to see this play out. 

Capitol police officers sue Trump and far-right groups over 6 January attack​Roger Stone also named in suit by six officers in federal court
Ex-president worked with others to ‘commit acts of … terrorism’




Donald Trump attends a rally on the Ellipse near the White House on 6 January at which he urged his supporters to ‘fight like hell’. Photograph: Michael Reynolds/EPA

Maya Yang in New York and agencies
Thu 26 Aug 2021 19.20 BST
Last modified on Sat 28 Aug 2021 05.09 BST



Capitol police officers who were attacked and beaten during the insurrection at the US Congress on 6 January by extremist supporters of Donald Trump filed a lawsuit on Thursday against the former Republican president, his ally Roger Stone and members of far-right extremist groups.

The officers accused them of intentionally sending a violent mob to disrupt the congressional certification of Joe Biden’s victory in the November 2020 election.

The suit in federal court in Washington DC alleges Trump “worked with white supremacists, violent extremist groups, and campaign supporters to violate the Ku Klux Klan Act, and commit acts of domestic terrorism in an unlawful effort to stay in power”.
The suit was filed on behalf of the seven officers by the Lawyers’ Committee for Civil Rights Under Law.

“Trump’s and his co-conspirators’ repeated cries of election fraud caused many of his supporters, including other defendants, to plan to employ force, intimidation and threats on his behalf to keep him in office, should he lose the election,” the lawsuit alleges.

“Because of defendants’ unlawful actions, plaintiffs were violently assaulted, spat on, teargassed, bear-sprayed, subjected to racial slurs and epithets, and put in fear for their lives. Plaintiffs’ injuries, which defendants caused, persist to this day,” the lawsuit added.

It names the former president, the Trump campaign, Stone and members of the extremist far-right groups the Proud Boys and Oath Keepers, some of whose members were involved at the Capitol attack.

*...DeRoche, an 18-year Capitol police veteran and a navy veteran, said the lawsuit was not about a monetary settlement. Rather, he said, the lawsuit aimed to set the record straight about what happened on 6 January. He wanted Trump and the other defendants to be held accountable for their actions, so “if they were to do this ever again, there would be consequences,” the suit said.*









						Capitol police officers sue Trump and far-right groups over 6 January attack
					

Roger Stone also named in suit by six officers in federal court that alleges ex-president worked with others to ‘commit acts of domestic terrorism’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (30 August 2021)

LOL





Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## IFocus (30 August 2021)

moXJO said:


> It's literally "weekend at Bernies".





Hopefully!


----------



## DB008 (31 August 2021)

IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.





*Nearly Three Quarters of Absentee Ballots Counted in DeKalb County 2020 Election Violated GA Chain of Custody Rule | Georgia Star News*​

Of the 61,731 absentee ballots deposited in drop boxes in the November 2020 presidential election in DeKalb County, Georgia, 43,907 (72 percent) violated chain of custody requirements set forward in Georgia Emergency Rule 183-1-14-1.8-.14  promulgated by the Georgia State Election Board at its July 1, 2020, meeting.

That rule states absentee ballots placed in drop boxes, “shall be immediately transported to the county registrar” by the two person collection team, which is required to sign a ballot transfer form indicating the number of ballots picked up, the time the ballots were picked up, and the location of the drop box, and that, “The county registrar or a designee thereof shall sign the ballot transfer form upon receipt of the ballots from the collection team.”

Georgia Star News reports that 28,194 (46%) of the DeKalb County ballots were delivered the day after they were collected from the drop box. Another 15,173 (26%) have no recorded receipt time listed by the registrar’s office. 

All told, 43,907 absentee ballots deposited in drop boxes in DeKalb County (28,194 absentee ballots whose chain of custody was accounted for on ballot transfer forms that were signed as received by the registrar’s designee one day after election workers removed them from drop boxes plus 15,713 absentee ballots whose chain of custody was accounted for on ballot transfer forms for with there was no registrar’s designee signature for time or date of receipt) were counted in the certified results of the November 3, 2020 election despite being delivered to the registrar’s office in clear violation of the chain of custody documentation of the Georgia State Election Board’s July 2020 rule.

Another 24 percent – 14,925 absentee ballots collected from drop boxes – were documented as received by the elections official more than an hour after being collected by a two-person collection team, but on the same calendar day.

Arguably, these additional 14,925 absentee ballots could also be considered in violation of the election code rule that requires absentee ballots placed in drop boxes “shall be _*immediately transported* _to the county registrar.”

Less than 5 percent of the absentee ballots collected from drop boxes during the November 2020 election were recorded as being received by the elections official in an hour or less.

On November 20, 2020, Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, a Republican, certified Joe Biden as the winner of the state’s 16 electoral college votes over former President Donald Trump by a margin of 11,779 votes out of 5 million cast in the November 3, 2020 election.

News that in DeKalb County – just one of the state’s 159 counties – the number of absentee ballots deposited in drop boxes in the November 2020 election that were in violation of the state’s emergency rule for chain of custody documentation exceeds by more than three times Biden’s certified margin of statewide victory (43,907 votes compared to 11,779 votes) calls into question the legitimacy of that November 20, 2020 statewide certification by Secretary of State Raffensperger.

Similar to DeKalb, issues surrounding the chain of custody of absentee ballots deposited into drop boxes in Cobb County and Fulton County have been reported by _*The Star News*_.

After Fulton County did not provide the chain of custody documents for 18,901 absentee ballots deposited into drop boxes, an election official there admitted that the records were missing. Additionally, 85 percent of the drop box absentee ballots were not “immediately transported” and 5 percent were recorded as being delivered before they were picked up from the drop boxes.

A review of Cobb County’s chain of custody documents revealed that 6 collections totaling more than 1,800 ballots were transferred one day later, one collection of 227 ballots was transferred 2 days later and one collection of 274 ballots was transferred 3 days later, in addition to a number of other irregularities.

However, Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger declared in an April press release that 120 of 123 Georgia counties that utilized drop boxes during the November 2020 election “filled out and retained ballot transfer forms in accordance with Georgia rules.”

The other three small counties – Coffee, Grady and Taylor – accounting for 0.37 percent of the absentee ballots in the November 2020 election, Raffensperger said at the time, were referred for investigation after failing to do their absentee ballot transfer forms in accordance with Georgia Rules and Regulations.

Two months later, _*The Star News*_ reported in June that eight months after the November 2020 election and seven months after _*The Star News* _first requested chain of custody documents from officials in all 159 counties in Georgia as well as Secretary of State Raffensperger, “Georgia County Officials Have Not Produced Chain of Custody Records for 316,000 Absentee Vote by Mail Ballots Deposited in Drop Boxes in 2020 Election.”

While more than two dozen counties have failed to comply with _*The Star News*_ public records request for absentee ballot chain of custody document for the 2020 election, on Friday – more than nine months after the election and more than eight months after receiving the initial _*Star News*_ public records request, the Secretary of State’s office forwarded files for 129 counties which it says contain the requested chain of custody documentation for each of those counties.

Similar to DeKalb, issues surrounding the chain of custody of roughly 20,000 absentee ballots deposited into drop boxes in Cobb County and Fulton County have been reported by The Star News. 

So far, Georgia Star News has documented more than 64K ballots that clearly violated GA state law. Biden’s alleged margin in GA was less than 12K votes.​

https://georgiastarnews.com/2021/08...2020-election-violated-chain-of-custody-rule/​




























https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1aFJJTkI0h3K2xZkbRCvFVMaOjE1JPXT6​.


----------



## Junior (31 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> Can l say asleep at the wheel?
> 
> View attachment 129584
> 
> ...




Asleep is bad.  Egomaniac is far, far worse.


----------



## DB008 (9 September 2021)

​


Junior said:


> Asleep is bad. Egomaniac is far, far worse.




What about a pedofile in the White House?







​


IFocus said:


> The audit itself is a complete fraud has been covered even the ABC's Planet America covered it pointing out what a pollical shonky it is.








*Maricopa County Election Canvas


Canvass Reveals 173K Potential Lost Votes in Maricopa County*​


Results of the 2020 Maricopa County election canvas.

173,000 missing votes.
96,000 ghost votes.


Liz Harris and the team have been quietly canvassing in Arizona since early December. Today, Liz revealed their findings from the last 2 months of focused work in Maricopa County.

Liz & team knocked on more than 11K doors and received 4,570 responses. Of those, more than a third (34.23%) said they voted in the 2020 election, yet the record lists them as not having voted. If this data is representative of all of Maricopa County, it would mean that approximately 173K votes were potentially “lost.”

Canvass Uncovers 96K Potential Ghost Votes in Maricopa County


Liz reported that approximately 5.66% of the 1.7M mail-in ballots in Maricopa were likely phantom voters:
​“We found an estimated 96,389 votes that came out of addresses where the mail-in ballot could not possibly have been cast by the voter that the vote was registered to.”​

Captain Seth Keshel joined in, noting that in addition to the Presidential election, 6 other Arizona races were were allegedly won with margins of less than 1%. For example, Maricopa Supervisor Jack Sellers slithered in with a mere 400 votes, and County Recorder Stephen Richer wormed by with just 4,600 votes. No wonder they’re doing all they can to try to trash the audit.

_This is not the Maricopa County audit report. It is an independent report detailing the results of a canvas conducted by Liz Harris and a group of volunteers._























































​
Like l said, the 2020 US Election was a complete and utter joke. Massive fraud and tampered with. It's now an open secret. Everyone knows.


Joe biden was installed

.​


----------



## rederob (9 September 2021)

DB008 said:


> Like l said, the 2020 US Election was a complete and utter joke. Massive fraud and tampered with. It's now an open secret. Everyone knows.​



Your posts here are the joke.
It's not a secret.
How people can believe the crap you post is mind numbing.


----------



## basilio (13 September 2021)

It's been 10 months now since Donald Trump lost the 2020 election and then set about trying to strongarm election officials (mostly Republican) into rewriting the results.

This is an excellent analysis of these on the record efforts at election tampering.


----------



## moXJO (13 September 2021)

basilio said:


> It's been 10 months now since Donald Trump lost the 2020 election and then set about trying to strongarm election officials (mostly Republican) into rewriting the results.
> 
> This is an excellent analysis of these on the record efforts at election tampering.




CNN is the least trusted site.


----------



## basilio (14 September 2021)

moXJO said:


> CNN is the least trusted site.



So you say. Frankly I think most people can spend 7 minutes watching and hearing the facts about Trumps 30 plus phone calls to election officials to force an overthrow of the results. And they can also see the interviews with the mainly Republican officials  who had to fend off the repeated efforts at vote tampering.

And then they can judge whether what they see and hear from the main actors is trustworthy.


----------



## moXJO (14 September 2021)

basilio said:


> So you say. Frankly I think most people can spend 7 minutes watching and hearing the facts about Trumps 30 plus phone calls to election officials to force an overthrow of the results. And they can also see the interviews with the mainly Republican officials  who had to fend off the repeated efforts at vote tampering.
> 
> And then they can judge whether what they see and hear from the main actors is trustworthy.



Cnn deals in misinformation. Didn't bother to look at the video.


----------



## basilio (14 September 2021)

moXJO said:


> Cnn deals in misinformation. Didn't bother to look at the video.




Clueless. Says more about you MoXjo than the facts.


----------



## moXJO (14 September 2021)

basilio said:


> Clueless. Says more about you MoXjo than the facts.



Ummm pretty sure I've had to clear up a lot of your "facts" into real facts.

And what does it say about me?
I don't trust CNNs history of bs.


----------



## basilio (14 September 2021)

moXJO said:


> Ummm pretty sure I've had to clear up a lot of your "facts" into real facts.
> 
> And what does it say about me?
> I don't trust CNNs history of bs.




I believe it says you simply won't  acknowledge anything that won't fit within your comfort level.

Again if you want to say the Republicans  election officers who had Trump  ringing them up to twist their arm on the results were fake - go right ahead.

I'm saying their interviews, the recorded phone calls,  the text messages and the phone records of his personal intervention in trying to change the results speak for themself.


----------



## moXJO (14 September 2021)

basilio said:


> I believe it says you simply won't  acknowledge anything that won't fit within your comfort level.
> 
> Again if you want to say the Republicans  election officers who had Trump  ringing them up to twist their arm on the results were fake - go right ahead.
> 
> I'm saying their interviews, the recorded phone calls,  the text messages and the phone records of his personal intervention in trying to change the results speak for themself.




No I'm to lazy to watch a Trump video. Unless it's him riding a unicorn or a giant eagle at least.

The legislation was changed in states before all that happened. Democrats were up to their ears in it as well. The Arizona audit should be finished soon (for whatever good that will do). Let's see where that lands.


----------



## The Triangle (14 September 2021)

basilio said:


> I believe it says you simply won't  acknowledge anything that won't fit within your comfort level.
> 
> Again if you want to say the Republicans  election officers who had Trump  ringing them up to twist their arm on the results were fake - go right ahead.
> 
> I'm saying their interviews, the recorded phone calls,  the text messages and the phone records of his personal intervention in trying to change the results speak for themself.




Trump doesn't just live rent free in your head...  He also gets his electricity and meals paid for.  

This is Australia.  Why are you so obsessed with the orange man?  He's gone.  Voted out.  Let it go.


----------



## DB008 (14 September 2021)

Stephen "Chucky" Richer showed a five year old picture of this lot to "debunk" Liz Harris.

Actually it was demolished in the first half of 2020 and remained an empty lot through the 2020 General Election.


Check yourself, on the Maricopa County website:

https://maps.mcassessor.maricopa.go...475007028&a=2058 E WILDERMUTH AVE TEMPE 85281​

This is an empty lot that "ghosts" in Maricopa County voted from.

Someone call the Ghostbusters.

Maricopa County - still blocking the truth and tried to debunk Liz Harris' canvassing report - but they torched themselves.

Bunch of muppets. Will be very interesting to see the audit results. If you believe that Biden 'won', you've been conned and swalled the propaganda pill hard. Blind Freddy can see what is going on...












































.​


----------



## basilio (17 September 2021)

* Lest We Forget.*

 5 minutes of insight into  one of Donald Trumps worst lies - and why he so calculatedly made them.


----------



## DB008 (21 September 2021)

It's an open secret that the US 2020 Election was a complete joke, fraudulent and tampered with.

Maricopa County Audit results coming out this week








.​


----------



## rederob (21 September 2021)

DB008 said:


> It's an open secret that the US 2020 Election was a complete joke, fraudulent and tampered with.
> 
> Maricopa County Audit results coming out this week
> 
> ...



Your *open secret *is a continuation of the conspiracy theory nonsense that only has traction with deficient minds.
Tina M Peters is a Republican fruitcake, and gets traction by sleeping with My Pillow, another nutjob that keeps Trump front and centre with the right.
The claim that the moon is made from cheese is more credible than anything these folk have trotted out.


----------



## DB008 (21 September 2021)

My bad, l missed some of the above report.



​


----------



## DB008 (22 September 2021)

Well, well, well....

The laptop was real. I mean, who didn't fall for the MSM crap?


‘No kidding?’ Politico casually confirms major parts of Hunter Biden bombshell​had legs all along​






A new book entitled “The Bidens: Inside the First Family’s Fifty-Year Rise to Power” by National Political Correspondent Ben Schreckinger at Politico is contending that two crucial emails and other materials found on Hunter Biden’s laptop are authentic.​​“A person who had independent access to Hunter Biden’s emails confirmed he did receive a 2015 email from a Ukrainian businessman thanking him for the chance to meet Joe Biden. The same goes for a 2017 email in which a proposed equity breakdown of a venture with Chinese energy executives includes the line, ’10 held by H for the big guy?’” Politico reported.​​The 2015 email is from Ukrainian businessman Vadym Pozharsky who thanked Hunter Biden for “giving an opportunity to meet your father and spent [sic] some time together.” Pozharsky was an adviser to Burisma Holdings, the Ukrainian natural gas company where Hunter Biden held a board position while his father was vice president.​​The 2017 email was between the Biden clan and a now-defunct Chinese energy company. Biden business partner James Gillar sent the email. Hunter Biden’s former business partner Tony Bobulinski has previously claimed that it referred to Hunter Biden holding a 10 percent stake in the deal for Joe Biden.​​“Emails released by a Swedish government agency also match emails in the leaked cache, and two people who corresponded with Hunter Biden confirmed emails from the cache were genuine,” the media outlet added.​​The verified evidence flies directly in the face of President Biden contending that he was never involved in Hunter Biden’s business dealings.​​At the time of the story, which was during the run-up to the 2020 presidential election, Twitter censored the New York Post article reporting the laptop citing its hacked materials policy. The Federal Elections Commission has just ruled that Twitter was not politically motivated and therefore the censorship did not qualify as an illegal in-kind contribution to the Biden campaign. This new evidence gives pause to that ruling.​​Hunter Biden has been involved in numerous drug and sex scandals. Many of his business dealings were also very shady and several were ostensibly connected to his father. Now, he’s suddenly taken up painting with his amateur splatterings going for up to $500,000 a pop. The art is being sold at galleries run by art dealer Georges Bergès. Buyers are kept anonymous and many conservatives claim it smacks of money laundering and bribery.​​“There is simply no way an artist who has never even juried into a community center art fair is going to suddenly show up in New York selling art for half a million a pop,” former Office of Government Ethics head Walter Shaub flatly stated on Law & Crime’s Objections podcast in August.​​Shaub told CNN in July that the brokered art was “the perfect mechanism for funneling bribes.”​

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2021/0...r-biden-bombshell-had-legs-all-along-1137755/








​
.


----------



## basilio (22 September 2021)

So not every person in Trumps orbit was a brainless, lying moron.​
Trump Campaign Knew Lawyers’ Voting Machine Claims Were Baseless, Memo Shows​Days before lawyers allied with Donald Trump gave a news conference promoting election conspiracy theories, his campaign had determined that many of those claims were false, court filings reveal.









						Trump Campaign Knew Lawyers’ Voting Machine Claims Were Baseless, Memo Shows (Published 2021)
					

Days before lawyers allied with Donald Trump gave a news conference promoting election conspiracy theories, his campaign had determined that many of those claims were false, court filings reveal.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## sptrawler (22 September 2021)

Well you never know, if the lawyers trawl the internet @basilio , you might get subpoenaed  to present evidence. 🤣









						Donald Trump sues New York Times and niece over tax records story
					

The former president initially dismissed the 2018 story over his tax records as ‘boring’. Now, he has filed a lawsuit over the Pulitzer Prize-winning article.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
Trump suffered at least $100 million in damages as a result of the alleged actions, the lawsuit says.


----------



## DB008 (23 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Well you never know, if the lawyers trawl the internet @basilio , you might get subpoenaed to present evidence. 🤣




Interesting that you mention the word 'subpoena' - how many were issued to the Maricopa County Board of Supervisors?

How many did they comply with?









.​


----------



## DB008 (23 September 2021)

Basilio - for you


https://greenwald.substack.com/p/ne...ampaign=post&utm_medium=email&utm_source=copy











































​.


----------



## bellenuit (24 September 2021)




----------



## DB008 (24 September 2021)

Lets wait for the official results hey?


----------



## bellenuit (24 September 2021)

DB008 said:


> Lets wait for the official results hey?



Hey. We had those nearly a year ago.


----------



## basilio (24 September 2021)

Honestly I just can't believe that New York times story.  I wait with bated breath. Frankly if it is the case then there won't be rock big enough for the Arch Liar in Chief to hide behind.

But not to worry. I'm quite sure he will simply dismiss it as *Fake* and demand another recount until he gets the 45,694 votes (or whatever) that he needs.









						Bombshell report says Cyber Ninjas leader seriously ill with COVID-19, delaying controversial Arizona audit
					

The company’s review, which began in April at the direction of Republican state lawmakers, was expected to deliver its findings after reviewing more than 2.1 million ballots.




					thehill.com


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2021)

Maricopa County Audit Concludes: ‘Election Should Not Be Certified’

Based on these factual findings, the election should not be certified, and the reported results are not reliable.

Major issues identified:

• There were more than 10,000 double votes across county lines. 

• Tens of thousands of ballots cast from individuals who had moved prior to the election and could not have physically received their ballots, legally.

• None of the systems related to elections integrity had numbers that would balance and agree with each other.

• The voter rolls and the registration management process itself have many data integrity issues. For instance, over 200 individuals were easily identifiable as likely being the same person but having two different Voter IDs and voting twice in the election.

• Without access to the County’s detailed records including personally identifiable information and registration systems it is more likely there were many tens of thousands of improper votes in the election from double voters, deceased voters, voters for which we can find no trace in the public records nor association to their voting address, moved voters, etc.

• Proper voter registration law and procedures were not followed.

• There were unexplained large purges of registered voters, right after the election, of people who had voted in the election.

• There was back dating of registrations, adjustments made to historical voting and voter records, unexplained linking of voter registration affidavits to multiple voters and more.

• Files were missing from the Election Management System (EMS) Server.

• Ballot images on the EMS were corrupt or missing.

• Logs appeared to be intentionally rolled over, and all the data in the database related to the 2020 General Election had been fully cleared.

• On the ballot side, batches were not always clearly delineated, duplicated ballots were missing the required serial numbers, originals were duplicated more than once, and the Auditors were never provided Chain-of- Custody documentation for the ballots for the time-period prior to the ballot’s movement into the Auditors’ care. This all increased the complexity and difficulty in properly auditing the results.

• There were substantial statistically significant anomalies identified in the ratio of hand-folded ballots, on- demand printed ballots, as well as a statistically significant increase in provisional ballot rejections for a mail- in ballot already being cast, suggestive of mail-in ballots being cast for voters without their knowledge.

I'll upload the executive summary later today.


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2021)

​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​





Like l said, Trump won the 2020 US Presidential Election - easily.

Pennsylvania, Texas and Georgia are also considering audits to get to the bottom of this travisty.​


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2021)

52 USC 20701:

"shall retain and preserve, for a period of twenty-two months from the date of any general, special, or primary election"
https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml...lim-title52-section20701&num=0&edition=prelim


18 U.S. Code § 595 - Interference by administrative employees of Federal, State, or Territorial Governments 
Hearing at Arizona Audit on Maricopa County audit proves officials are in violation of this code.
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/595​







“57,734 ballots with serious issues were identified in the audit. These issues include improper voter registration, improper votes, and discrepancies in the registration. This is a conservative estimate, as there were other identified problems that were not quantified nor included in that total, likely resulting in a much larger number of flawed ballots. Additional issues identified: backdated registrations, multiple voter registrations linked to the same voter affidavit, voters without records in a commercial database, and printing defects rendering thousands of ballots as suspicious.​​“In the 2020 presidential election, the margin of victory was only 10,457 votes, a small fraction of the 57,734 ballots with known issues. Again, this is almost 6 times the margin of victory in the Presidential race and is multiples of the margin of victory in other races. Based on these factual findings, the election should not be certified, and the reported results are not reliable.”​


Decertify Biden.

They now have to, by law.


.


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2021)

Some more info from the hearings today in Arizona.






What am l looking at?


The "white" triangles were actually originally solid black. The nature of the scanning settings was lowering the threshold so that they appear white _after_ scanning. The more important point here is that the ballot envelope images are corrupted and no longer represent the original envelopes. Additionally, we have ballot envelopes that were approved even though there were no signatures, scribbles (fake signatures) and signatures that could not be verified.​


The verified stamps are somehow under a pre printed signature box - they are stamp verified AFTER the ballot has been printed, used and inspected​


The stamp that is stamped on received ballots should not be under the printed ballots arrow. It's a digital forgery.


You are looking at ballot envelopes that were allegedly "stamped"... AFTER being printed and filled out.


It appears that right-pointing arrow was actually filled in black, and this is a scanning error. I can tell you with 100% certainty that ALL the ballot images are corrupt. They are saved in 100dpi only in black and white, which is not how scanners save images. They have been corrupted and degraded to prevent all forms of forensic image analysis. And not just in AZ, we're talking nationwide.

Here is what a ballot looks like (bottom right is what the top picture is referring to) -


----------



## rederob (25 September 2021)

DB008 said:


> Some more info from the hearings today in Arizona.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130714​
> ...



Truly delusional posts for months on end by @DB008 and a waste of millions of dollars of Arizona taxpayer money to find that, lo and behold, Biden actually did win!

What do Republicans think of the farce?
"This means the tabulation equipment counted the ballots as they were designed to do, and the results reflect the will of the voters," Maricopa County Board of Supervisors Chairman Jack Sellers, a *Republican*, said in a statement. "That should be the end of the story. *Everything else is just noise.*"​


----------



## DB008 (25 September 2021)

Biden "won" Arizona by 11,434 votes

In just Maricopa County, the Audit revealed 17,322 duplicate ballots

How many counties are there in the USA?



Data point - Cyber Ninjas has photos of the people who deleted data too.
They used timecode on the database with timecode on security videos to figure out who specifically logged in.







.​


----------



## basilio (25 September 2021)

basilio said:


> Honestly I just can't believe that New York times story.  I wait with bated breath. Frankly if it is the case then there won't be rock big enough for the Arch Liar in Chief to hide behind.
> 
> But not to worry. I'm quite sure he will simply dismiss it as *Fake* and demand another recount until he gets the 45,694 votes (or whatever) that he needs.




So of course that is exactly what the ex- Liar in Chief has done.  And in fact he has upped the ante and demanded that more and more States spend millions of dollars doing these forensic audits simply to undermine public confidence in the US electoral  system.

One of the few pieces of good news from the US Republican front is George Bush coming out publicly as supporter of Liz Chaney and headlining  a fund raiser for her.









						George W. Bush to headline Liz Cheney fundraiser
					

The event will be held on Oct. 18 in Dallas.




					www.axios.com


----------



## bellenuit (26 September 2021)

The Arizona “Audit” Was Election Subversion​








						The Arizona "Audit" Was Election Subversion
					

At the outset the Cyber Ninjas’ presentation about its wildly incompetent review of the Maricopa County’s 2020 election, state Senate President Karen Fann stated that she had never intended to overturn the election. Oh no. She insisted all she had ever sought to do was satisfy voters’ concerns...




					www.thebulwark.com


----------



## DB008 (26 September 2021)

*Pattern Recognition Classification of Early Voting Ballot (EVB) Return Envelope Images
for Signatures Presence Detection*​







.


----------



## basilio (26 September 2021)

Last night my team the Western Bulldogs  looked good until half way through the third quarter and were then blown off the ground.
Big tick to Melbourne for a powerhouse effort and to both teams for a sportsmanlike  approach to the game.

Got me thinking though about the poisonous farce that has infected the US through Donald Trumps insistence that he would never lose an election unless it was rigged.  He started this story before the election. He ran it as the votes were being counted.  He repeatedly tried to cajole/browbeat election officials into "just finding the votes" or changing  the result before the votes were certified.

Despite every check, recheck and recount which has yielded no change he still insists he won.

Despite scores of legal challenges which have never offered any concrete evidence about mass fraud  being thrown out of court - he still insists he won.

Now we have these poisonous  "audits" by people with no experience in managing elections whose only objective is to justify Trumps statement that he will never lose an election unless it is rigged.

So what would happen if a Football Club announced it was "robbed" in a match.  That regardless of the result they wanted an audit of everything that happened before, during and around the match to demonstrate that there was something fishy that had to be addressed and that the result was in fact "unsound" and should be reversed ? In fact of course the final figures of the game are still the same but throughout the whole  insane process the principles of the game  and just accepting the outcome are  undermined.

This is the new Trump world order.  The Republician Party is being remade in the image of a creature who insists he will never lose an election unless it's rigged.  So really,  why bother having an election at all ?


----------



## basilio (26 September 2021)

The inside story of Trumps "downfall" is told by Bob Woodward and Robert Costa. This article offers some choice anecdotes  from the book.

1)  Rex Tillerman denied he called Trump "a moron" . However -  Senator Mitch McConnell regaling Republican colleagues: “Do you know why [former secretary of state Rex] Tillerson was able to say he didn’t call the president a moron? Because he called him a ‘******* moron’.”

2) It was Dan Quayle who stiffened Mike Pences back as Trump demanded that he only count the Electoral Votes that Trump won and thus give him the Presidency. 

Terrifying really.









						‘American democracy will continue to be tested’: Peril author Robert Costa on Trump, the big lie and 2024
					

Washington Post reporter calls co-authoring book on end of Trump presidency with Watergate legend Bob Woodward a ‘privilege’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (27 September 2021)

The deeply conservative Liz Chaney  was interviewed on 60 Minutes about her  determination  to call Trump to account and defend truth in the US.
Gutsy.


----------



## moXJO (28 September 2021)

basilio said:


> The inside story of Trumps "downfall" is told by Bob Woodward and Robert Costa. This article offers some choice anecdotes  from the book.
> 
> 1)  Rex Tillerman denied he called Trump "a moron" . However -  Senator Mitch McConnell regaling Republican colleagues: “Do you know why [former secretary of state Rex] Tillerson was able to say he didn’t call the president a moron? Because he called him a ‘******* moron’.”
> 
> ...



Why would you quote from these airheads. I've previously ripped these idiots untruths.

Since we seem to be quoting clowns, here's a lefty finding out Russiagate was bs.


----------



## basilio (28 September 2021)

moXJO said:


> Why would you quote from these airheads. I've previously ripped these idiots untruths.




So we believe you ahead of Bob Woodward?  Seriously ?
That Rex Tillerman didn't call Trump a xxxxxxxx moran ?

That Trump isn't in fact a xxxxxxg moron ?


----------



## moXJO (28 September 2021)

basilio said:


> So we believe you ahead of Bob Woodward?  Seriously ?
> That Rex Tillerman didn't call Trump a xxxxxxxx moran ?
> 
> That Trump isn't in fact a xxxxxxg moron ?



Short memories huh. Bob Woodward was a bs artist. We had this discussion previously. I provided a lot of links. 

Biden is a fxxxxxg moron. Trump was toxic to those around him.


----------



## DB008 (28 September 2021)

Volume 3 of the Forensic Report from Maricopa County is out.

Wow. Actually, l'm not surprised anymore the level of corruption that occurred. 

To those that are denying it, you have your head in the sand. Such a shame.



*Cyber Ninjas Could Not Confirm the Accuracy of 284K Votes*​​Buried in Volume III of the audit report, Cyber Ninjas notes that 263,139 ballot images were corrupted and another 21,273 were missing from the forensics images of the election equipment, which prevented the team from confirming the accuracy of the vote totals:​​“It was impossible to confirm that the electronically recorded votes corresponded to the corrupted TIFF images. …It is possible that manipulation of the electronic vote totals occurred in the instances where the TIFF images are corrupted [or missing].”​​The tabulators processed 1.3M votes from 10/20 - 11/1 without a single corrupt image.​​Nearly 300K suspiciously corrupted/missing ballot images, evidence that the EMS was connected to the internet, and the deletion of the GE results database and thousands of security log files the day before the audit began make a compelling case for the cover-up of electronic vote manipulation.​​Ben Cotton: Security Log Files and General Election Results Were Intentionally Deleted — CyFIR Has Security Footage Identifying the Perpetrators​​More than 38K log entries were overwritten by the Election Management Server (EMS) admin account on 3 separate dates: 2/11/21, 3/3/21, 4/12/21. In addition, on 2/1/21, the day before the audit started, the admin account purged the General Election results from the database.​​Although the EMS admin account is anonymous, Ben Cotton’s team has security footage of the individuals using the machines at the time the files were deleted.​























.​


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2021)

*AG Brnovich Notifies Maricopa County That a Litigation Hold Is in Effect for All Documents and Data Related to the 2020 Election*​
AG Brnovich delivered letters to the Senate and Maricopa County today. He asks the Senate for unredacted copies of all reports and appendices and all supporting evidence related to the audit findings.​​In a separate letter to the Maricopa Supervisors, he informs them that a “litigation hold” is in effect for all 2020 election materials including but not limited to, all documents, communications, electronic data (including router information and Splunk logs, election equipment, physical election materials (including ballots, envelopes, logs, etc), security surveillance footage, and building access records.​


​








.​


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2021)

*Wisconsin*​

The 2020 Presidential Election in Wisconsin was tampered with.  We knew this only five days after the 2020 Election.​
Less than a week after the 2020 Election we had identified over six different instances where the numbers of results reported on live TV switched before our very eyes as votes were moved from President Trump to Joe Biden.  One instance was in Rock County Wisconsin.​​The momentum is building to perform a forensic audit in Wisconsin and now the Republican Party of Rock County has announced that they support a full forensic audit in Rock County.​​We knew only five days after the 2020 Election that something was wrong with Rock County Wisconsin’s results in the 2020 Election.​








.​


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2021)

GEORGIA FRAUD:

19,000 ballots were counted from ONE drop box collected over Columbus Day weekend.

Surveillance shows only 24 people ever visited the drop box during that weekend.


​




.


----------



## bellenuit (29 September 2021)

DB008 said:


> The 2020 Presidential Election in Wisconsin was tampered with.




Didn't you say that about Maricopa County?  Would you like to tell us once more what the official count of the *unofficial audit* was? They threw in all sorts of innuendo, but at the end of the day they didn't find more votes for Trump, just less. It was a county ballot controlled by Republicans and had undergone a few official recounts, all under the control of Republicans. They all came to the same conclusion.

Considering the behaviour of the GOP in general since the election, any tampering is likely to have been done by them.

What is happening now is just noise to not only save their face, but in an attempt to overthrow the legitimate president.


----------



## Junior (29 September 2021)

You are super deep in this rubbish.


----------



## DB008 (12 October 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Audit shot @Maricopa County, AZ






















Camas County, Idaho

More people voted than registered. Funny that.


----------



## basilio (12 October 2021)

Well DB you've done it again.  Another steaming pile of lying rubbish served up and eaten by the credulous to prove that these days many people will believe anything.

I checked back on you was behind those magic figures and where they came from.  The originator of the story is Jovan Pultizer. Larger than life and capable of creating and selling more fairy floss than 3 ring  circus. And as usual the websites that promote this rubbish have even more creative nonsense to sell.

_Pulitzer claims to have invented a system for detecting fraudulent ballots, which is being used by right-wing conspiracists and Big Lie proponent[17] Doug Logan[18][19] in the partisan[20] Republican "audit"[21] of ballots in Arizona, intended to prove the claim that the 2020 United States Presidential election result was fraudulent.[22] There is no evidence that fraudulent ballots were cast or that Pulitzer's "kinematic marker"[23] detection system works.[22] The Georgia Secretary of State's office issued a statement rejecting a claim by Pulitzer to have hacked Georgia's voting system.[24] Pulitzer is said to be the originator of the claim that Chinese ballots with paper containing bamboo are part of the claimed fraud.[17][25][26]











						J. Hutton Pulitzer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						A brief thread on Jovan Hutton Pulitzer, the crazy con man …
					

Tweets Collection related to: "A brief thread on Jovan Hutton Pulitzer, the crazy con man who is now claiming to have hacked into the Georgia voting machines in Fulton County. 90s kids and tech aficionados might remember Jovan as the inventor of the CueCat, the dumbest gadget of all time."




					buzzchronicles.com
				












						Government Reports State The Fully Vaccinated People Develop Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome! - The True Defender !
					

The latest UK PHE Vaccine Surveillance Report numbers on C-19 cases show that the vaccinated population from 40-70 years has lost 40% of the immune system capability. The immune system is weakening by 5% per week. If this trend continues, then 30-50 years old people will have 100% immune system...




					thetruedefender.com
				



_


----------



## basilio (12 October 2021)

Delving into the deep dark world of Jovan Pultizer.  Read carefully.

Audit using unproven technology developed by ‘failed inventor’ Jovan Pulitzer​
...Pulitzer, who does not have a background in election work, has claimed his technology can tell if a human or machine marked the ballot, as well as if a ballot is made of the right type of paper. 

He has said that his technology identifies “kinematic markers” that indicate if a piece of paper has been handled, folded or processed in the mail and has claimed to have tested the technology on over 2 million ballots. Pulitzer told the _Mirror_ that he cannot discuss anything about that work, including where it was done, because it is subject to non-disclosure agreements.

The policies and procedures released by Cyber Ninjas Thursday show that they are also looking at the “thickness and feel” of each ballot. 

However, those policies made a critical error in guiding auditors on how to examine folds in ballots.

“If Election Day Poll vote, note the presence of a visible fold,” the policies direct auditors. “If non-Election day vote, note the absence of visible fold.” 

In Maricopa County, ballots cast at polling places on Election Day are not folded, while early ballots cast before Election Day are folded and mailed back to elections officials.









						Audit using unproven technology developed by 'failed inventor' Jovan Pulitzer
					

Policies for the election audit reveal that auditors are using technology from Jovan Pulitzer to look for “counterfeit” ballots.




					www.azmirror.com
				




...


----------



## moXJO (13 October 2021)

basilio said:


> Well DB you've done it again.  Another steaming pile of lying rubbish served up and eaten by the credulous to prove that these days many people will believe anything.
> 
> I checked back on you was behind those magic figures and where they came from.  The originator of the story is Jovan Pultizer. Larger than life and capable of creating and selling more fairy floss than 3 ring  circus. And as usual the websites that promote this rubbish have even more creative nonsense to sell.
> 
> ...



This seems more like character assassination then explanation of why it's wrong. Plus you quoted Wikipedia.
Is there a better explanation around the figures?


----------



## basilio (13 October 2021)

moXJO said:


> This seems more like character assassination then explanation of why it's wrong. Plus you quoted Wikipedia.
> Is there a better explanation around the figures?



Did you check the next post ?


----------



## moXJO (13 October 2021)

basilio said:


> Did you check the next post ?



It doesn't tell me why his method is faulty or why it isn't a valid method.

 It does tell me he made the "worst invention ever" and some other personal sledges. Which when I read instantly makes me think the author is also suspicious in their intentions. Not saying it "is/isn't". Just that those articles lacked substance.


----------



## basilio (13 October 2021)

moXJO said:


> It doesn't tell me why his method is faulty or why it isn't a valid method.
> 
> It does tell me he made the "worst invention ever" and some other personal sledges. Which when I read instantly makes me think the author is also suspicious in their intentions. Not saying it "is/isn't". Just that those articles lacked substance.



It was never proven to work.
The instructions about which votes were folded or not folded were wrong. So even if it did work (unproven) the errors in application destroyed any credibility.


----------



## DB008 (16 October 2021)

*PIMA County - Arizona*​

Summary of Dr. Shiva’s Pima County Observations -

Pima County, AZ. had 40 precincts with mail-in ballot return rates OVER 97%, *including one precinct with a 100% return rate* - totally impossible.

Of course these are the precincts where Biden "outperformed." When the return rates are normal, Trump beats GOP rates by 3% and Biden trails Dem rates by 3%.

If votes were flipped from Trump to Biden, it would only require about 1% of Pima County’s 500K votes to erase the alleged 10K vote Biden margin, Dr. Shiva points out.



















Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## basilio (27 October 2021)

DB008 has consistently promoted the view that there was widespread systemic  fraud in the 2020 US election and that Donald Trump should have actually won that election - probably in  a landslide.

That view has never been supported by any evidence of fraud that has stood up in 60 plus court hearings. It comprises allegations of thousands of "dead" people voting and numerous other malfeasance's. Essentially The  Trump Big Lie undermines the integrity of electoral officers and has now been swallowed by millions of Trump supporters *as well as almost all Republican politicians who want to stand for office. *This is despite the fact that there is no evidence whatsoever of these widespread frauds.

*But now the evidence is coming home that any  electoral fraud that occurred  has been largely Republician based.*

The most egregious example of electoral fraud commited by a prominent Republican is the charging of Donald Hartle for voting in his dead wife's name.  But then he drew attention to her vote and used it as an example of  electoral fraud - which he himself has perpetuated. 

_A Nevada business executive once touted as the literal poster child for the GOP’s Donald Trump-fueled claims of voter fraud in 2020 has been arrested and charged with two counts of, you guessed it, voter fraud.

“Voter fraud is rare, but when it happens it undercuts trust in our election system and will not be tolerated by my office,” Nevada Attorney General Aaron Ford said in a statement Thursday announcing the charges against Donald “Kirk” Hartle, a Las Vegas businessman whom this past November became the face of the state Republican Party’s baseless allegations of electoral malfeasance. “I want to stress that our office will pursue any credible allegations of voter fraud and will work to bring any offenders to justice.

Hartle first rose to political prominence nearly a year ago when, in the aftermath of Trump’s loss in Nevada, he claimed to have “discovered” a ballot cast by his long-deceased wife, Rosemarie. Shortly thereafter, his allegation that someone had evidently spoofed his wife’s signature to cast a ballot in the 2020 race was shared by the Nevada GOP’s official Twitter account, which described it as a “concrete case” of voting irregularity worthy of serious and immediate investigation.

Unfortunately for them, their wish came true. Per the criminal complaint against Hartle:
_


> _
> 
> DONALD KIRK HARTLE, has committed the crime of VOTING USING THE NAME OF ANOTHER PERSON, a category “D” felony in violation of NRS 293.775 [58476]; and VOTING MORE THAN ONCE AT SAME ELECTION, a category “D” felony in violation of NRS 293.780 [52523]. All of the acts alleged herein have been committed or completed on or between Oct. 26, 2020 and Oct. 30, 2020, by the above-named defendant, within the County of Clark, State of Nevada.
> _



_*Put simply, yes, it seems like someone did spoof Rosemarie’s ballot in the 2020 election: Hartle himself.* And it’s worth noting that Hartle isn’t a nobody in the world of Nevada conservative politics, either: He’s the CFO of the Ahern Family of Companies, a construction business that has twice been fined for violating COVID laws while hosting Trump rallies at its facilities. What’s more, earlier this year Hartle’s boss, Don Ahern, was named finance chairman for the Nevada Republican Party, and formerly served “as an instrumental member of President Donald J. Trump’s finance team” according to the party’s press release at the time.

*If convicted, Hartle faces up to four years in prison, and $5,000 in fines.*

The Nevada AG’s charges against Hartle come just days after Texas Lt. Governor Dan Patrick was forced to pay out $25,000 after publicly offering a bounty to anyone with information of voter fraud in the 2020 election — presumably to bolster Trump’s loud but unfounded claims of a “stolen election.” Paxton’s hefty payout was ultimately made to Eric Frank, a Pennsylvania poll worker who provided information of voter fraud committed by, oh yes, a registered Republican._









						Donald Hartle, the GOP's voter fraud poster boy, was just charged with voter fraud
					

Pro tip: It's best not to accuse people of voter fraud if you, yourself, are fraudulently voting.




					www.mic.com


----------



## basilio (27 October 2021)

*The Las Vegas  Sun newspaper has an editorial that examines the twisted process of Republican claims of fraud  and the result that these lies  then encourage Republican voters to engage in electoral fraud.*

The story also calls out the current crop of Republician politicians seeking re election on The Big Lie.

Evidence of real voter fraud suggests GOP’s claims are merely projection​
For “Stop the steal” Republicans, recent events in Nevada and Pennsylvania reveal a couple of inconvenient truths about voter fraud.

One is that when cheating occurs, which is rare, cases are investigated and violators are prosecuted. That was evidenced last week by an announcement from Nevada Attorney General Aaron Ford that charges had been filed against a Las Vegas man *(Donald Hartle *) for allegedly casting more than one ballot, and by news that Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick had paid a Pennsylvania poll worker a bounty he had offered for evidence of fraudulent voting.

..... The reality about the Big Lie is that it was investigated in state after state after state, and not a single one found evidence of substantial fraud that would have changed the outcome of the election.

Meanwhile, it’s become common to discover that Republicans, not Democrats, are behind the few cases of voter fraud that occur.

That outcome is an essential goal of the Big Lie. By promoting the falsehood, Republican leaders are trying to normalize the idea of voter fraud and provide a permission structure for their followers to commit fraud themselves. The delusion goes like this: The other side is doing it, so we should too. This is how democracies die, and voter fraud charges are the stock-in-trade for would-be dictators across the world for precisely this reason.

That’s certainly the case in Nevada. This year, for instance, 53-year-old Craig Frank of Las Vegas pleaded guilty to voting in both Arkansas and Clark County during the 2016 election. Frank was granted two years probation under a plea bargain. And in the 2012 election, 56-year-old Las Vegas resident Roxanne Rubin was arrested while trying to vote twice at two different polls. Rubin said her purpose in attempting to cast two ballots was “to show how easy it would be to commit voter fraud with just a signature.” Instead, she demonstrated how effective existing voter integrity measures are. Like Frank, she also pleaded guilty under a plea deal, in which she agreed to pay nearly $2,500 to the state, perform community service and complete an impulse control course.

*There have been other examples of voter fraud and irregularities, but nothing on the scale that the proponents of the Big Lie would have Americans believe. For example, the GOP alleged that the ballots of 1,506 dead people were cast in Nevada in the 2020 election, but Secretary of State Barbara Cegavske — a Republican — concluded after a review that 10 such cases had occurred. Cegavske’s office referred all 10 of those cases for prosecution. The party affiliation of those 10 are not yet known.

This brings up another reality of voter integrity: The system is overseen by election officials and volunteers, both Republican and Democrat, who are committed to maintaining fair and accurate elections. It’s abhorrent that in promoting the Big Lie, GOP leadership is impugning the work of these individuals and vilifying them to the point where they and their families are being subjected to threats and intimidation by crazed extremists and members of violent right-wing groups.









						Evidence of real voter fraud suggests GOP’s claims are merely projection
					

By promoting the Big Lie, Republicans are trying to normalize the idea of voter fraud and provide a permission structure for their followers to commit fraud themselves ...




					lasvegassun.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (1 December 2021)

Now back to the real world of electoral fraud in the US.
There was a serious case of absentee voter fraud in North Carolina  in 2018.  It was effective enough to change the electoral results.
It was discovered by the Board that oversaw the results and the perpetrators are facing a trial.

The story is an excerpt from a book so it is long and detailed not simply a concise news story.

‘This Smacks of Something Gone Awry’: A True Tale of Absentee Vote Fraud​In North Carolina, a few hundred fraudulent ballots changed the outcome of a race. It had nothing to do with Donald Trump.









						‘This Smacks of Something Gone Awry’: A True Tale of Absentee Vote Fraud
					

In North Carolina, a few hundred fraudulent ballots changed the outcome of a race. It had nothing to do with Donald Trump.




					www.politico.com


----------



## moXJO (1 December 2021)

basilio said:


> Now back to the real world of electoral fraud in the US.
> There was a serious case of absentee voter fraud in North Carolina  in 2018.  It was effective enough to change the electoral results.
> It was discovered by the Board that oversaw the results and the perpetrators are facing a trial.
> 
> ...



This is basically ballot harvesting which is legal in a lot of Democrat states. California is the worst offender. And it's a big player in how I think the election was won. Either way, if they do it legally there's not a lot that you can do.


----------



## basilio (1 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> This is basically ballot harvesting which is legal in a lot of Democrat states. California is the worst offender. And it's a big player in how I think the election was won. Either way, if they do it legally there's not a lot that you can do.




If you read the story you will see what was done was in fact *completely illega*l. That is why the election resulted was thrown out and the principals are facing court charges in 2022.


----------



## moXJO (1 December 2021)

basilio said:


> If you read the story you will see what was done was in fact *completely illega*l. That is why the election resulted was thrown out and the principals are facing court charges in 2022.



In that state it was illegal. In other states collecting ballots isn't illegal


----------



## basilio (1 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> In that state it was illegal. In other states collecting ballots isn't illegal




The nuts of the case was that McCrae Dowless had a little business of harvesting absentee votes in Nth Carolina in Bladen County for Republican candidates. In 2016 his efforts won the nomination for a one candidate.  The loser, Mark Harris, noticed McCrae's success in turning the election so he decided to hire  him for the next election nomination.  

Mark's son, John,  is a lawyer who did some due diligence on McCrae and advised his father flat out that McCrae was a convicted fraudster and already in trouble for election tampering. He didn't buy McCraes story. All John saw was a felony in the making which his father would also be involved in as the hirer of McCrae's services.

It is fairly simple.  We'll how the trial in August next year sees it.


----------



## moXJO (1 December 2021)

basilio said:


> The nuts of the case was that McCrae Dowless had a little business of harvesting absentee votes in Nth Carolina in Bladen County for Republican candidates. In 2016 his efforts won the nomination for a one candidate.  The loser, Mark Harris, noticed McCrae's success in turning the election so he decided to hire  him for the next election nomination.
> 
> Mark's son, John,  is a lawyer who did some due diligence on McCrae and advised his father flat out that McCrae was a convicted fraudster and already in trouble for election tampering. He didn't buy McCraes story. All John saw was a felony in the making which his father would also be involved in as the hirer of McCrae's services.
> 
> It is fairly simple.  We'll how the trial in August next year sees it.



This is a pretty widespread tactic. It's legal in many other states. I'm against the practice.


----------



## bellenuit (5 December 2021)

Trump doesn't understand double negatives....


----------



## basilio (11 December 2021)

Seems like the plans on how Trump was going to overthrow the  2020 election results and  retake office are now in the hands of the Committee investigating the January 6th assault on Congress courtesy of Mark Meadows.

Borderline treasonous.









						Capitol attack panel obtains PowerPoint that set out plan for Trump to stage coup
					

Presentation turned over by Mark Meadows made several recommendations for Trump to pursue to return himself to presidency




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2021)

'Most secure Election in US History'

LOL

Complete and utter joke















Your browser is not able to display this video.




How many people over the age of 100 voted?




> In Wisconsin, there are 119,283 'active voters' who have been registered for over 100 years!
> 
> The number is over 500K when you add in inactive voters Third world country voter registrations!





Most secure Election Ever. LOL


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2021)

​2020_US_Election_Joke.jpg


.


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2021)

Very interesting that the PCAP data has been submitted to the SCOTUS.


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2021)

157,000 voters in Wisconsin have the same registration number...


Nothing to see here, move along sheep....



​




.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

basilio said:


> Seems like the plans on how Trump was going to overthrow the  2020 election results and  retake office are now in the hands of the Committee investigating the January 6th assault on Congress courtesy of Mark Meadows.
> 
> Borderline treasonous.
> 
> ...



Sounds like more media bs. What happened to the other 150 reasons that he was going to jail


----------



## basilio (12 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> Sounds like more media bs. What happened to the other 150 reasons that he was going to jail




Sounds more like moXJo BS.  in spades - as usual.

Sure there still are 150 other reasons for this piece of slime to be locked away for a long time. But publicly identifying the process he was trying to run to overthrow the elections results and stay President despite losing the election is pretty high on the agenda.

The PP presentation outlining the plans to overthrow the election results are now in the public arena. What part of that reality is media BS? I suggest it just reflects The BIG LIE that Trumps runs on repeat and is eaten  and regurgitated  ad nauseum.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 December 2021)

No doubt DB008 and mojo would support voter id in Australia ?

I actually don't think its a bad idea , even though I think our voting system is pretty good.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> No doubt DB008 and mojo would support voter id in Australia ?
> 
> I actually don't think its a bad idea , even though I think our voting system is pretty good.



It's not really a problem in Australia as of yet. US is a little more complex.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

basilio said:


> Sounds more like moXJo BS.  in spades - as usual.
> 
> Sure there still are 150 other reasons for this piece of slime to be locked away for a long time. But publicly identifying the process he was trying to run to overthrow the elections results and stay President despite losing the election is pretty high on the agenda.
> 
> The PP presentation outlining the plans to overthrow the election results are now in the public arena. What part of that reality is media BS? I suggest it just reflects The BIG LIE that Trumps runs on repeat and is eaten  and regurgitated  ad nauseum.



You have posted media crap since 2015. None of it came true.

This is another stretch.


----------



## basilio (12 December 2021)

Of Course Trump’s Cronies Made an Actual PowerPoint of Their Coup Plan​It involved Trump declaring a national security emergency.




By Bess Levin
December 10, 2021




President Donald Trump speaks on the phone Nov. 14, 2018, with FEMA Administrator Brock Long, about the wildfires in California  (BSLOC_2018_9_200)



There are very few things you can count on in this world, but one thing you can, with the consistency of a Swiss watch, is that at any given moment *Donald Trump* and his inner circle will be doing something both deeply corrupt _and_ extremely stupid. Over the summer, for example, we learned that not only had the Trump Organization and its CFO allegedly broken so many laws that they were charged with 15 felonies but that they’d kept literal spreadsheets detailing said crimes. (Both parties have pleaded not guilty.) And on Thursday, it was revealed that the 45th president’s top administration allies made an actual PowerPoint presentation of their plan to overturn the results of the 2020 election. Whoops!

Yes, in a turn of events that, if we’re being honest with ourselves about how ridiculously not-smart these people are, we should have seen coming, the House committee investigating January 6 has obtained slides from a PowerPoint called “Election fraud, Foreign Interference & Options for 6 JAN,” which, you guessed it, lays out various options for stopping the certification of *Joe Biden*’s win, including Trump declaring a national security emergency.
Twitter content​To honor your privacy preferences, this content can only be viewed on the site it originates from.

The 38-page presentation, which recommends *Mike Pence* install Republican electors in states “where fraud occurred,” and that Trump should cite foreign “control” of electronic voting systems and declare all electronic voting invalid, was included in an email sent on January 5, 2021, the day before a gang of Trump supporters attacked the Capitol. That email was provided to the committee courtesy of former White House chief of staff *Mark Meadows.* Confused? Thought Meadows wasn’t cooperating with the committee anymore? As _Rolling Stone_ notes, this email was turned over to investigators back when Trump’s former chief of staff _was_ complying with a congressional subpoena, before he decided to stonewall the committee in what appears to be an attempt to get back into Trump’s good graces and keep his _really_ bad communications from ever seeing the light of day.









						Of Course Trump’s Cronies Made an Actual PowerPoint of Their Coup Plan
					

It involved Trump declaring a national security emergency.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2021)

TDS lives.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

*Although Trump at the time was pressuring Pence to delay certifying Biden’s victory, it is not clear how widely the PowerPoint was circulated or how seriously the ideas in it were considered. A lawyer for Meadows, George J. Terwilliger III, said on Friday that there was no indication that Meadows did anything with the document after receiving it by email.*



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/phil-waldron-mark-meadows-powerpoint/2021/12/11/4ea67938-59df-11ec-9a18-a506cf3aa31d_story.html
		


Good luck....


----------



## DB008 (13 December 2021)

Check out Kentucky registrations of all 120 counties​




Note the total number of registrants on the rolls for each county as a percent of its maximum value over this time period.​​In 2019, Judicial Watch sued them for having too many voters in their voter rolls, so KY cleaned up the rolls. Then, there was another lawsuit, and they added them back.​​Just in time for the 2019 election.​





If they knew they needed to remove them, why would they deliberately dirty up the rolls again?​​Then, notice the surge in registration rolls leading up to the November 2020 election, and the cleanup that follows.​​Not suspicious at all.​​*The data is publicly available from the elect.ky.gov website.*​







Most.Secure.Election.In.History

  

.


----------



## rederob (13 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> Check out Kentucky registrations of all 120 counties​



If you actually knew anything about American elections you would know that there is a cohort of "inactive registrations" that accounts for why more are on the rolls than are eligible.
You also need to know that these people *do not and cannot *receive anything from electoral offices, and certainly will never receive a ballot in the mail.


----------



## basilio (14 December 2021)

rederob said:


> If you actually knew anything about American elections



Which is the salient point here.  It applies to people who read and believe this bumf and those who promulgate it. Whether these actors just don't know or deliberately  mislead people  is another issue.


----------



## basilio (18 December 2021)

*Uncovering Mark Meadows.*

The thousands of texts and emails Mark sent to the protaganists who organised the attempted Jan 6th coup is coming out.

_Three days later, Meadows sent Rosen ( acting US Attorny General) another email containing a link to a 13-minute YouTube video titled “Brad Johnson: Rome, Satellites, Services, an Update”. In the video, Johnson, a retired CIA station chief, gave further details of Italygate, which he described as a secret plot to overturn the US presidential election and stop Trump from gaining a second term.

In Johnson’s account, an Italian defense contractor, Leonardo, had joined forces with the CIA to carry out the dastardly scheme. Together, they had hacked into Italian military satellites, beaming them down on to US voting machines in battleground states and remotely switching votes from Trump to Joe Biden.

Rosen politely replied to Meadows that he had received the video, then sent a copy of it to his deputy Richard Donoghue. Later that day, Donoghue told his boss what he thought of Johnson’s video.

“Pure insanity”, he said._

Mark Meadows was at the center of the storm on 6 January. But only Trump could call it off​Trump’s former White House chief of staff has become a character of supreme interest to the Capitol attack committee, with a treasure trove of documents divulging golden nuggets of information









						Mark Meadows was at the center of the storm on 6 January. But only Trump could call it off
					

Trump’s former White House chief of staff has become a character of supreme interest to the Capitol attack committee, with a treasure trove of documents




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (20 December 2021)

I don't know if anyone keeps count but this list of lawsuits involving Donald Trump  as President is  seriously impressive. Could it be a record ?
Forget have a 1-2 lawyers to represent him.  He needs a whole firm.  Perhaps The Firm ?
The second link looks at the overall legal affairs of Donald Trump. The details of all the major actions  highlight his character.









						List of lawsuits involving Donald Trump - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Legal affairs of Donald Trump - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_In June 2016, USA Today published an analysis of litigation involving Donald Trump, which found that over the previous three decades Trump and his businesses have been involved in 3,500 legal cases in U.S. federal and state courts, an unprecedented number for a U.S. presidential candidate.[1] Of the 3,500 suits, Trump or one of his companies were plaintiffs in 1,900; defendants in 1,450; and bankruptcy, third party, or other in 150.[1] Trump was named in at least 169 suits in federal court.[2] Over 150 other cases were in the Seventeenth Judicial Circuit Court of Florida (covering Broward County, Florida) since 1983.[3] In the 1,300 cases where the record establishes the outcome, Trump settled 175 times, lost 38, won 450, and had another 137 cases end with some other outcome. In the other 500 cases, judges dismissed plaintiffs' claims against Trump.__[1]_


----------



## basilio (29 December 2021)

The truth behind the Trumpian lies of vote fraud.

Trump claims 5,000 dead people voted in Georgia – but the real number is four​Claim was part of push to overturn election but officials confirm four cases, all involving family members submitting votes

Robert Reich: 6 January shows we must answer neofascism






Donald Trump in the Oval Office at the White House in December 2020.  Photograph: Jonathan Ernst/Reuters

Martin Pengelly

@MartinPengelly
Wed 29 Dec 2021 02.03 AEDT
Last modified on Wed 29 Dec 2021 04.40 AEDT

Donald Trump has claimed 5,000 dead people voted in 2020 in Georgia, a state he lost to Joe Biden on his way to national defeat.
He was off by 4,996.

As the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported on Monday, state officials have confirmed four cases of dead people voting.

All involved family members submitting votes for the deceased, cases in which the state has the power to levy fines.








						Trump claims 5,000 dead people voted in Georgia – but the real number is four
					

Claim was part of push to overturn election but officials confirm four cases, all involving family members submitting votes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (2 January 2022)

*TEXAS*​
Votes

Trump – 5,890,347 (52.1%)
Biden – 5,259,126 (46.5%)


Heatmap

Red - Rampant
Yellow – Likely/Suspect
Green - Clean








Estimating 675k excess votes for Biden, conservatively estimated. This would still give him a record high Dem vote gain, as he was up 1.38mm from Clinton, with Trump also up at a record number 1.21mm. Counties over 50k listed in spreadsheet screenshot.​​No party reg, heavy on 20 year pattern plus political trend. Trump trended Hispanic TX heavily Republican, but somehow “lost” Tarrant County and lost big margins in suburbs despite huge ~30% gains or more in all of them. Dem activity is obvious, many suburbs over 60% growth, huge urbans over 40%.​​Put simply, massive Trump gains in San Antonio, Fort Worth, and Houston don’t agree historically with a corresponding massive Dem jump in those counties.​​If accurate on 675k excess, Trump margin should have been roughly 55.4 to 43.1 (12.3%) with a margin of 1.3mm votes instead of 631k.​​Best audits (RED) – Tarrant, Collin, Denton, Wichita, Taylor, Bell​​Highlights for TX Excess Votes by County Estimates​Based on Population Trends and 20-year history, and GOP growth correlation​
Bexar - 60k​Brazoria - 8k​Brazos - 6k​Collin - 50k​Dallas - 50k​Denton - 45k​Ellis - 8k​El Paso.- 15k​Fort Bend - 30k​Galveston - 10k​Guadalupe - 8k​Harris - 80k​Hays - 12k​Hidalgo - 10k​Kaufman - 6k​Lubbock - 10k​McLennan - 5k​Montgomery - 20k​Nueces - 7k​Tarrant - 75k​Taylor - 4k​Travis - 50k​Webb - 5k​Wichita - 3k​Williamson - 30k​














*Texas Secretary of State’s Phase One Investigation of the 2020 Election Identifies Nearly 700K Ineligible Voter Registrations | Becker News and Liberty Overwatch*​

Phase one of the Texas Secretary of State’s review of the 2020 election in a sample of major counties shows that the status quo for the state’s elections simply cannot be allowed to continue:

• Statewide, a total of 11,737 potential non-U.S. citizens were identified as being registered to vote. Of these, 327 records were identified in Collin County, 1,385 in Dallas County, 3,063 in Harris County, and 708 in Tarrant County.​
• Since November 2020, 224,585 deceased voters have been removed from the voter rolls in Texas. Collin County removed 4,889 deceased voters, Dallas County removed 14,926 deceased voters, Harris County removed 23,914 deceased voters, and Tarrant County removed 13,955 deceased voters.​
• The review also revealed nearly half a million duplicate registration records: “Overall, the state review process resulted in the identification and removal of 449,362 duplicate voter registrations from the statewide voter registration list.”​
Secretary of State John Scott has called his investigation the country’s “most comprehensive forensic audit of the 2020 election.” President Trump disagreed, criticizing the SOS’s probe as “a weak risk-limiting audit” in an October 1 statement. 

In total, the SOS’s phase one review found approximately 685K ineligible voter registrations. What a coincidence, a July analysis by Captain Seth Keshel estimated there were 675K excess votes for Biden in Texas.


.


----------



## basilio (2 January 2022)

DB I don't know what source you use to try and "prove" there was widespread fraud in Texas. Frankly if its on par with all your previous posts it's going to be sub-optimally accurate... by about 20 lengths of the straight

If anyone is interested  there are a number of other analysis of this audit which in fact was released in the deadest time of the year to incite as little media attention as possible.  That was because there was so little evidence of any fraud it was an embarrassment to the Texas SOS who pushed the audit.

 Nothing Resembling Fraud Detected in Initial Findings of Texas Election Audit Trump Pushed for Desperately ​ 
Texas Secretary of State John Scott opted to release the unremarkable findings of the first phase state’s 2020 election review on New Year’s Eve

Texas’ audit of the 2020 election results thus far hasn’t unveiled anything out of the ordinary, despite former President Donald Trump pushing for an examination of what he dubbed a “scam” election in the state he won comfortably.

The Texas secretary of state’s office on New Year’s Eve released the first phase of its review of election data in four counties. Its findings were unremarkable, with few discrepancies between electronic and manual ballot counts.

...If the audit is indeed Scott’s top priority, it seems strange that he’d choose to bury its initial findings by releasing them on New Year’s Eve. He may have done so because they don’t contain even a whiff of evidence suggesting anything resembling a “scam” occurred during the 2020 election. “There doesn’t seem to be anything too far out of the ordinary with respect to the information that’s provided,” said Texas Association of Election Administrators President  Remi Garza, according to the Tribune.









						Nothing Resembling Fraud Detected in Initial Findings of Texas Election Audit Trump Pushed for Desperately
					

Texas Secretary of State John Scott opted to release the unremarkable findings of the first phase state’s 2020 election review on New Year’s Eve




					www.rollingstone.com
				




 Preliminary Findings of 2020 Election Audit Finds Little Trouble in Big Texas Counties   ​ 
*   Out of millions of votes cast in Dallas, Tarrant, Collin, and Harris counties, only 17 deceased votes and 60 duplicate votes were found, the latter of which is still under investigation   *​







						Preliminary Findings of 2020 Election Audit Finds Little Trouble in Big Texas Counties
					

The Texas Secretary of State released preliminary findings Friday from an audit of election results ordered earlier this year by Republican Gov. Greg Abbott and found few issues.




					www.nbcdfw.com
				




​


----------



## basilio (2 January 2022)

Of course... If one really was interested in understanding how a *real attemp*t at massive electoral fraud  works you should check out the forensic analysis done in Georgia which details* step by step*  Donald Trumps efforts to  steal the State. 

With any luck this evidence will form part of a criminal investigation, conviction and hopefully imprisonment of this serial crook.





How the campaign to undermine Georgia's election unfolded​ By David Wickert, Isaac Sabetai, Mark Niesse, Tia Mitchell, Maya T. Prabhu and Greg Bluestein, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Donald Trump and his supporters spent weeks trying to influence, and then overturn, the results of the November 2020 presidential election. They made allegations of voter fraud and sought to have state legislators - not voters - determine the winner, citing fraud allegations they said put the outcome of the election in doubt. To date, none of their allegations have been proved and investigators have found problems that might have affected only a handful of votes - not nearly enough to cast doubt on Joe Biden’s victory. What follows is a detailed timeline, compiled from interviews, government investigative documents, published news reports, books and memoirs that shows how this campaign played out in Georgia.









						A timeline of campaign to undermine the 2020 Georgia election
					

From AJC reporting, read a detailed timeline of the effort to  undermine Joe Biden’s victory in Georgia, compiled from interviews, government investigative documents, published news reports, books and memoirs.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## basilio (3 January 2022)

Capitol attack: Cheney says Republicans must choose between Trump and truth​Republican member of the House committee investigating the events of 6 January issues stark warning to her party

The Steal: stethoscope for a democracy near cardiac arrest





Liz Cheney says on CBS’s Face the Nation: ‘We can either be loyal to Trump or we can be loyal to the constitution, but we cannot be both.’ Photograph: J Scott Applewhite/AP

Martin Pengelly in New York

@MartinPengelly
Mon 3 Jan 2022 04.03 AEDT
Last modified on Mon 3 Jan 2022 09.02 AEDT


On a day of alarming polling about attitudes to political violence and fears for US democracy, and as the first anniversary of the Capitol attack approached, a Republican member of the House committee investigating the events of 6 January 2021 had a stark warning for her party.



One in three Americans say violence against government justified – poll
Read more


*“Our party has to choose,” Liz Cheney told CBS’s Face the Nation. “We can either be loyal to Donald Trump or we can be loyal to the constitution, but we cannot be both.”*

Trump supporters attacked Congress in an attempt to stop certification of his defeat by Joe Biden, which Trump maintains without evidence was the result of electoral fraud. Five people died around a riot in which a mob roamed the Capitol, searching for lawmakers to capture and possibly kill.

On Sunday, Cheney and Bennie Thompson of Mississippi, the committee chairman, again discussed the possibility of a criminal referral for Trump over his failure to attempt to stop the riot or for his obstruction of the investigation.

Speaking to ABC’s This Week, Cheney said there were “potential criminal statutes at issue here, but I think that there’s absolutely no question that it was a dereliction of duty. And I think one of the things the committee needs to look at is … a legislative purpose, is whether we need enhanced penalties for that kind of dereliction of duty.”

Thompson said subpoenas could be served on Republicans in Congress who refuse to comply with information requests of the kind which have led to a charge of criminal contempt of Congress for Steve Bannon, Trump’s former strategist, and a recommendation of such a charge for Mark Meadows, Trump’s chief of staff.









						Capitol attack: Cheney says Republicans must choose between Trump and truth
					

Republican member of the House committee investigating the events of 6 January issues stark warning to her party




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (7 January 2022)

Nothing to see, move along.

We are busy changing the votes on the ES&S/Smartmatic machines.

Go back to to sleep sheep








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Nothing to see just after 6am










.​


----------



## basilio (7 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Nothing to see, move along.
> 
> We are busy changing the votes on the ES&S/Smartmatic machines.
> 
> ...



 The rantings of lying deluded sheeple who will follow the rantings of  Donald Trump over whatever cliff he sends them.


----------



## IFocus (7 January 2022)

Looking back on the Capital attack and seeing more information coming our regarding the players its far more worrying now particularly the Republicans response not looking good for the future.


----------



## DB008 (7 January 2022)

basilio said:


> The rantings of lying deluded sheeple who will follow the rantings of Donald Trump over whatever cliff he sends them.




Anybody with half a brain cell can see that the 2020 USA Election was fraudulent and tampered with.


----------



## wayneL (7 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Looking back on the Capital attack and seeing more information coming our regarding the players its far more worrying now particularly the Republicans response not looking good for the future.



Oh please.

It was a gaggle of unarmed malcontents. If there was any threat their would have been 50 people dead at least.

Not saying I supported what they did, I don't.... Pretty damn stupid really. But the Dumbocrats are blowing this out of all proportion for petty political points that only the most hypnotized would actually believe.


----------



## rederob (7 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> It was a gaggle of unarmed malcontents. If there was any threat their would have been 50 people dead at least.



You are either dishonest or lazy.


wayneL said:


> But the Dumbocrats are blowing this out of all proportion for petty political points that only the most hypnotized would actually believe.



Members of both parties feared for their lives during the riot.
There was an attempt to overturn the ballot, which is unprecedented.
Your comments appear delusional in face of the evidence of what occurred, including Trump's own family members imploring him to act to stop the riot.
The event has given democracy a bad name.


----------



## IFocus (7 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Oh please.
> 
> It was a gaggle of unarmed malcontents. If there was any threat their would have been 50 people dead at least.
> 
> Not saying I supported what they did, I don't.... Pretty damn stupid really. But the Dumbocrats are blowing this out of all proportion for petty political points that only the most hypnotized would actually believe.





If it was just a bunch of good old boys that got carried away from a spontaneous demonstration I would agree It wasn't.

It was part of the narrative Trump ran starting before the election that the election was stolen,  first time in 200 years, a narrative that most Republicans joined fearing Trump and actively marginalised anyone who didn't that tyrant behaviour.

All of the above is in the public domain.


----------



## wayneL (7 January 2022)

rederob said:


> You are either dishonest or lazy.
> 
> Members of both parties feared for their lives during the riot.
> There was an attempt to overturn the ballot, which is unprecedented.
> ...



I am neither dishonest nor lazy, but you just may be very naive. Case in point, the egregious AOC, who invented a whole load of bulshit over the whole episode.

All pretty stupid, but an insurrection it was not, nowhere even close to it.


----------



## orr (7 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Anybody with half a brain cell can see that the 2020 USA Election was fraudulent and tampered with.




And with what's *left *of my quarter brain cell I've gone straight off to the Amazon shop for some Sidney Powell (you remember her DB) merchandice... 'Release da Krackan' tumblers only $49.95US plus postage... yeah you'd be 'cracked' all-*right...*
....'fa-ark I need a drink...'

Shoot us all a pick with your's in hand DB, when it lands... We  all want know you're out there putting your money it to the good fight and not .... well....
 '_all piss and wind like the barbers cat_' 

And what about ANTIFA's infiltration of Arizona Republicans??? 
throwing out the 'Cyber-punk... oops ninja's'...    'orr-dit'...'orr-dat'  orr whatever it was... (need a link??? ... probably best not ... the sort of _ting_ dat would sting like buggery)


----------



## wayneL (7 January 2022)

orr said:


> And with what's *left *of my quarter brain cell I've gone straight off to the Amazon shop for some Sidney Powell (you remember her DB) merchandice... 'Release da Krackan' tumblers only $49.95US plus postage... yeah you'd be 'cracked' all-*right...*
> ....'fa-ark I need a drink...'
> 
> Shoot us all a pick with your's in hand DB, when it lands... We  all want know you're out there putting your money it to the good fight and not .... well....
> ...



WTF is the word salad/alphabet soup?


----------



## rederob (7 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> I am neither dishonest nor lazy, but you just may be very naive. Case in point, the egregious AOC, who invented a whole load of bulshit over the whole episode.



Given the whole box and dice is available for anyone to see on social media there is no need for anyone to "invent" anything in relation to what transpired.


wayneL said:


> All pretty stupid, but an insurrection it was not, nowhere even close to it.



I called it a riot so don't try to strawman my choice of words.  It was a deliberate attempt to negate the election result and will remain a blight on US democracy, while continuing to cleave a wedge in an ongoing divide as Republicans try to play down what actually happened.


----------



## moXJO (7 January 2022)

Wow, still talking about Trump. I guess he is a chance 2024.

First off point me to the people charged with "insurrection".

After failing to do that, understand all this Democrat rubbish is for one purpose. And that's to stop Trump running again as he has started to poll well.

So if they can push this whole bs narrative, then they can invoke this:

No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice-President… who, having previously taken an oath… shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.

Yeah good luck.


----------



## DB008 (7 January 2022)

LOL


​


.


----------



## DB008 (7 January 2022)

Harris compared Jan 6 to Pearl Harbour and 911

What a joke





Meanwhile, Biden doesn't even know what year it is.

I think Biden will be gone within 12 months.


----------



## DB008 (7 January 2022)

.​


----------



## IFocus (7 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Wow, still talking about Trump. I guess he is a chance 2024.
> 
> First off point me to the people charged with "insurrection".
> 
> ...




Talking about BS is that like  any court / judge that up held any of Trumps claims about the election... que crickets   

And yes Trump is a real chance 2024


----------



## rederob (8 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> And yes Trump is a real chance 2024



Yep, just as Putin was democratically elected.
Republican states have continued to change voting laws to make it harder for the Democrat supporter base to lodge their votes.  
After the mid terms Republicans look like controlling the Senate so many of Biden's plans are likely to be stymied.


----------



## bellenuit (8 January 2022)

I wonder why Cyber Ninjas don't want their so called verification checks being checked?









						Cyber Ninjas faces fine over Arizona election review records
					

PHOENIX (AP) — A judge said Thursday he will fine Cyber Ninjas, the contractor that led Arizona Republicans' 2020 election review, $50,000 a day if the firm doesn't immediately turn over public records related to the unprecedented inquiry.




					apnews.com


----------



## The Triangle (8 January 2022)

bellenuit said:


> I wonder why Cyber Ninjas don't want their so called verification checks being checked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the same reason the FDA don't want to turn over vaccine data?


----------



## DB008 (8 January 2022)

John Solomon: Whistleblower Admits He Was Paid $45k to Illegally Ballot Harvest in​Georgia 2020 Presidential Election and 2021 Senate Runoffs​

_Just the News_ founder and Editor in Chief John Solomon appeared on _The John Fredericks Show_ Wednesday morning to discuss his breaking story involving an alleged ballot harvesting ring in Georgia exposed by the election integrity group, True the Vote.​​The group, working through the state’s open record laws, obtained video footage, statements, and other documents substantiating a complaint alleging material engineering of the 2020 election outcome in Georgia.​​In all, the number of illegally cast ballots could be as high as 1,000,000, at a cost, one whistleblower says, of $10 per ballot.​​*John Fredericks:*  We’re talking, here, about a guy that made $45,000 dollars at $10 a ballot. Have you done that math? That’s 4500 ballots.​​*John Solomon:* That would be just one of those 242 people delivering potentially 4,500 ballots if that math is correct and if he’s given us an accurate account – given a true and accurate account. So that’s just one person and that gives you a little bit of a sense of the potential scope and size of the operation.​​Again, this needs to be investigated; we need to validate all this information – but you can see on some of the video footage I’ve seen, people walking in with stacks of ballots. Sometimes they have so many in their hands it drops to the ground and they pick some of the ballot envelopes up again, put them in. You can see them occasionally taking those selfie photos, which is what the gentleman described as part of the _modus operadi_.​​And so there’s a very good roadmap – and in some cases, I noticed, you could see the car and the vehicle license plate of the person bringing in the ballots at 1, 2, 3 o’clock in the morning. And that’s another important thing: most of us don’t vote at 2, 3, 4 o’clock in the morning. We’re asleep or we’re on the night shift working. But the idea that so much of this occurred on the videotapes between 12am and 5am, I think, adds another level of intrigue that maybe this was something illicit.​​But we’ve got professionals looking at it; and people who know the law and  have subpoena power. We’ll find out how real and how extensive this is. But as described in the complaint, it is a very large operation.​​*Fredericks:* John, listen: $45,000 dollars at $10 a ballot means that this one individual delivered 4,500 – allegedly – ballot harvesting. Just one guy. You times that – and that’s an average – he’s saying it’s about average – and you times that by 242 people. Between the General and the Run-off you’ve got over a million ballots.​

https://georgiastarnews.com/2022/01...residential-election-and-2021-senate-runoffs/​


.


----------



## DB008 (8 January 2022)

bellenuit said:


> I wonder why Cyber Ninjas don't want their so called verification checks being checked?




I'm very surprised you can't see the bigger picture here.


----------



## DB008 (8 January 2022)

Only 42% of Dems think Biden is going in the right direction, 40% say he on the wrong path.

All in all, only 26% think he on the right track.










President Biden’s approval rating stands at 45% this week, while his disapproval rating has crept up to 51%.







45%

Not bad for a guy who was put there, not elected into office.


https://www.ipsos.com/en-us/news-polls/ipsos-core-political-presidential-approval-tracker-01062022


.​


----------



## moXJO (8 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> John Solomon: Whistleblower Admits He Was Paid $45k to Illegally Ballot Harvest in​Georgia 2020 Presidential Election and 2021 Senate Runoffs​
> 
> ​_Just the News_ founder and Editor in Chief John Solomon appeared on _The John Fredericks Show_ Wednesday morning to discuss his breaking story involving an alleged ballot harvesting ring in Georgia exposed by the election integrity group, True the Vote.​​The group, working through the state’s open record laws, obtained video footage, statements, and other documents substantiating a complaint alleging material engineering of the 2020 election outcome in Georgia.​​In all, the number of illegally cast ballots could be as high as 1,000,000, at a cost, one whistleblower says, of $10 per ballot.​​*John Fredericks:*  We’re talking, here, about a guy that made $45,000 dollars at $10 a ballot. Have you done that math? That’s 4500 ballots.​​*John Solomon:* That would be just one of those 242 people delivering potentially 4,500 ballots if that math is correct and if he’s given us an accurate account – given a true and accurate account. So that’s just one person and that gives you a little bit of a sense of the potential scope and size of the operation.​​Again, this needs to be investigated; we need to validate all this information – but you can see on some of the video footage I’ve seen, people walking in with stacks of ballots. Sometimes they have so many in their hands it drops to the ground and they pick some of the ballot envelopes up again, put them in. You can see them occasionally taking those selfie photos, which is what the gentleman described as part of the _modus operadi_.​​And so there’s a very good roadmap – and in some cases, I noticed, you could see the car and the vehicle license plate of the person bringing in the ballots at 1, 2, 3 o’clock in the morning. And that’s another important thing: most of us don’t vote at 2, 3, 4 o’clock in the morning. We’re asleep or we’re on the night shift working. But the idea that so much of this occurred on the videotapes between 12am and 5am, I think, adds another level of intrigue that maybe this was something illicit.​​But we’ve got professionals looking at it; and people who know the law and  have subpoena power. We’ll find out how real and how extensive this is. But as described in the complaint, it is a very large operation.​​*Fredericks:* John, listen: $45,000 dollars at $10 a ballot means that this one individual delivered 4,500 – allegedly – ballot harvesting. Just one guy. You times that – and that’s an average – he’s saying it’s about average – and you times that by 242 people. Between the General and the Run-off you’ve got over a million ballots.​
> 
> ...



This is an actual credible accusation. Apparently they have video and phone data of drop off's. 

Ballot harvesting is illegal in Georgia. It's legal up to a point. But from what I understand they went one step to far.

Ballot harvesting was a standard ploy along with changes to the voting rules just before the election. Democrat third parties then paid off Ballot harvesters across the swing seats.


----------



## DB008 (8 January 2022)

*Wisconsin voter group: 23,000 voters in one county with same phone number*


A voter integrity group in Wisconsin is demanding state elections officials explain how 23,203 individuals in Racine County registered to vote using the same phone number.

The group, H.O.T. Wisconsin, also noted in a Sept. 22 Telegram post that there over 8,550 voters in Racine County listed as registering in the year 1918. Another 900 registered voters in the county have the exact same address.

"We demand your immediate resignations for lying to us all about the happenings of the November 3, 2020 election," the group said in the post addressed to the Wisconsin Election Commission (WEC) and the county clerks for Racine and Rock counties.

"Why are there 23,203 voters registered right now in Racine County all with the same phone number? There are another 63 registered statewide with this same number. Why didn’t you know this? The same 23,263 were registered last year on your voter registration list proving you didn’t even know," the group said. "A list will be mailed to the Board. Tell us when it was assigned to each of these 23,203 voters in Racine County…with more voters across the state."

The group continued: "SIX commissioners: did you know there are 543,000 on your list without a date of registration? Why not? What steps are you taking to correct this major error? A database is not run like that, in particular one which is used for casting votes. The source for all this information is WEC’s own database. End WEC now! It has been a complete failure and absolute mess. They have constantly violated state statutes and citizens constitutional rights.

The group has not yet received a response from the state.

"It’s doubtful Republican Speaker Vos will do anything. The people of Wisconsin will have to uncover the fraud in Wisconsin themselves," Gateway Pundit's Joe Hoft noted.










						Wisconsin voter group: 23,000 voters in one county with same phone number
					

A voter integrity group in Wisconsin is demanding state elections officials explain how 23,203 individuals in Racine Coun...




					trib247.com
				



​​
Most secure election in History
joke.jpg​
.


----------



## bellenuit (8 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Probably the same reason the FDA don't want to turn over vaccine data?




So what reason is that then?


----------



## rederob (9 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> *Wisconsin voter group: 23,000 voters in one county with same phone number*​​
> A voter integrity group in Wisconsin is demanding state elections officials explain how 23,203 individuals in Racine County registered to vote using the same phone number.
> 
> The group, H.O.T. Wisconsin, also noted in a Sept. 22 Telegram post that there over 8,550 voters in Racine County listed as registering in the year 1918. Another 900 registered voters in the county have the exact same address.
> ...



Unrelenting rubbish based on total ignorance of the electoral system!
Wisconsin's Electoral Commission resolved these concerns a long time ago.


----------



## The Triangle (9 January 2022)

bellenuit said:


> So what reason is that then?



To save embarrassment.  Probably significant information in both cases which would demonstrate people were telling porky pies.


----------



## bellenuit (9 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> To save embarrassment.  Probably significant information in both cases which would demonstrate people were telling porky pies.




I agree in relation to Cyber Ninjas. They have definitely been telling porky lies.


----------



## DB008 (9 January 2022)

*The Commander in Thief’s Sinking Ship*





​

Not even blue states approve of the man who claims to have received the most votes in U.S. history.

According to a new Civiqs poll, which surveyed more than 149K registered voters, the Biden regime is underwater in every state except VT, MA, MD, and HI. After just 12 months in office, the resident has an approval rating (35%) approaching that of Nixon (33%) when he helicoptered off the White House lawn for the last time. 


Looking at it another way -


*Obama*​*Trump*​*Biden*​69 Million Votes​74 Million Votes​81 Million Votes*​873 Counties​2,497 Counties​477 Counties​


When you -

Win a record low 17% of counties
Lose Black and Hispanic support
Lose 18/19 Bellwether Counties
Lose Ohio, Florida & Iowa
Lose 27/27 House 'Toss-Ups'

But you shatter the popular vote record - something fishy is going on (ie, fraud)

*Allegedly


.


----------



## Macquack (11 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> *Democrat* third parties then paid off Ballot harvesters across the swing seats.



Says who? 

You are inferring that ballot harvesting is a tool only used by the Democrats?


----------



## moXJO (11 January 2022)

Macquack said:


> Says who?
> 
> You are inferring that ballot harvesting is a tool only used by the Democrats?



Both have access to it. 
The scale used in the last election was massive as was the third party "payments" from various agencies.

Democrats ran a better scam. And that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Macquack (11 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Democrats ran a better scam. And that's exactly what it is.



Again, a generalisation that suits your perception of what may or may not have actually happened.

My generalisation of what may have happened at the 2020 election is - All things being equal, any possible fraudulent voting activity cancelling each other out, maybe, just maybe the Democrats won the legitimate vote.


----------



## moXJO (11 January 2022)

Macquack said:


> Again, a generalisation that suits your perception of what may or may not have actually happened.
> 
> My generalisation of what may have happened at the 2020 election is - All things being equal, any possible fraudulent voting activity cancelling each other out, maybe, just maybe the Democrats won the legitimate vote.



Not a generalization it was a well thought out plan. Republicans got caught out napping. I'm not going to lay out history once again in detail but it's all over the net prior to 2021.

And now the democrats are trying to change the filibuster so they can ram through more changes. All because they are about to get spanked in the upcoming election. 

It's all games and dems are simply better at it.


----------



## Investoradam (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Both have access to it.
> The scale used in the last election was massive as was the third party "payments" from various agencies.
> 
> Democrats ran a better scam. And that's exactly what it is.



Isn’t that what leftism is! Win at all costs for the greater cause! As history shows


----------



## Investoradam (16 January 2022)

Macquack said:


> Again, a generalisation that suits your perception of what may or may not have actually happened.
> 
> My generalisation of what may have happened at the 2020 election is - All things being equal, any possible fraudulent voting activity cancelling each other out, maybe, just maybe the Democrats won the legitimate vote.



Go and dig up some republicans voter fraud then?
Im not saying there is any but it’s easy to throw mud with out evidence of a claim. The only evidence shows the left wing Democrats won on fraud
One also remember several key Democrats states trump was winning. Over night trucks turned up and magically all had votes for the Democrats in them


----------



## IFocus (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Not a generalization it was a well thought out plan. Republicans got caught out napping. I'm not going to lay out history once again in detail but it's all over the net prior to 2021.
> 
> And now the democrats are trying to change the filibuster so they can ram through more changes. All because they are about to get spanked in the upcoming election.
> 
> It's all games and dems are simply better at it.





Democrats long lost the game Republican gerrymander and voter suppression means Dems wont win in 2024.


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Democrats long lost the game Republican gerrymander and voter suppression means Dems wont win in 2024.



"Voter suppression" is a bs term. It's literally to stop fraudulent votes from ballot harvesting mail ins. Dems want less id restrictions or safety measures. 

We don't need it here because in general we don't like politicians anyway. But the dems and Republicans hate one another to the point that they are close to civil war.


----------



## DB008 (16 January 2022)

Very interesting point regarding Voter ID moXJO.

It can be done easily, just look at the Covid QR check in and Covid ID's going around the world we have been doing the last year or so.


----------



## bellenuit (16 January 2022)

Michigan Republicans could face federal charges for fake electoral certificates
					

Nearly identical fake electoral college certificates from several swing states appear to be evidence of a coordinated plot among state Republican parties, according to Michigan Attorney General Dana Nessel




					www.independent.co.uk
				












						Video: GOP Lawmaker Runs From Questions About Forged Document Saying Trump Won
					

Arizona state Rep. Jake Hoffman signed the forgery, but is in no mood to explain his actions.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Very interesting point regarding Voter ID moXJO.
> 
> It can be done easily, just look at the Covid QR check in and Covid ID's going around the world we have been doing the last year or so.



US voting system from the bottom to the top is a cesspool.


----------



## orr (16 January 2022)

Stewart Rhodes and several associated sedition -conspiracy charges seem a little hard to swallow at the Murdoch end of the media spectum.
Are they working on the theory that if you pretend not to see it  ... 'it' doesn't exsist....(Murdoch may have put something up in the last day or so but I watched the void for the first 24 hours)

Rhodes's ex? or estranged ? wife makes an interesting point on his behaviour post his self inflicted gun shot to the face in his distinct behavioural change .... Those familar with Oliver Sacks 'The man Who Mistook his wife for a hat'  may see a few dots to connect...

Frontal lobe damage and right wing views ? who would have thought??


----------



## IFocus (17 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> "Voter suppression" is a bs term. It's literally to stop fraudulent votes from ballot harvesting mail ins. Dems want less id restrictions or safety measures.
> 
> We don't need it here because in general we don't like politicians anyway. But the dems and Republicans hate one another to the point that they are close to civil war.




Nah voter suppression is real having said that its gerrymander that keeps the Repubs in the game


----------



## basilio (17 January 2022)

Why did Trump need to win enough public votes to become President when  the Republician Party can simply forge a document that says they are  the duly elected representatives to vote for the new President  regardless of the actual voting results?

Michigan Republicans who signed fake Trump electoral certificate could face federal charges: report   ​ John Wright 
       January 14, 2022






       President Donald Trump at Trump National Golf Club Bedminster (screengrab)

Sixteen Michigan Republicans who submitted a certificate falsely claiming that Donald Trump won the state's electoral votes in 2020 are now facing a potential federal investigation.

Michigan Attorney General Dana Nessel revealed Thursday night that after a year-long probe into the matter, her office has opted to refer the case to the U.S. Attorney's Office for the Western District of Michigan.

*... "On Dec. 14, 2020, Michigan's 16 presidential electors met inside the state Capitol to officially cast their ballots for Biden. A group of Republicans, including some of the GOP electors, attempted to enter the building, after meeting at party headquarters, but were blocked by the Michigan State Police," the newspaper reported. "According to a Dec. 14, 2020, memorandum, obtained by The Detroit News, Kathy Berden, a Republican national committeewoman from Michigan, sent the GOP electors certificate to the U.S. Senate, the U.S. archivist, Benson's office and Robert Jonker, the chief judge of U.S. District Court for Michigan's Western District. The 16 Michigan Republicans who signed the certificate inaccurately claimed they were the 'duly elected and qualified electors' for Michigan. They also stated that they 'convened and organized' in the state Capitol, which they did not."*

Michigan is one of at least five states where Republicans submitted fake electoral certificates declaring Trump the winner, Maddow reported Wednesday night.









						Michigan Republicans who signed fake Trump electoral certificate could face federal charges: report
					

Sixteen Michigan Republicans who submitted a certificate falsely claiming that Donald Trump won the state's electoral votes in 2020 are now facing a potential federal investigation. Michigan Attorney General Dana Nessel revealed Thursday night that after a year-long probe into the matter, her...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## moXJO (17 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Nah voter suppression is real having said that its gerrymander that keeps the Repubs in the game



Blue states have their own grift going on. Reality is I think the US vote system is bonkers.


----------



## IFocus (17 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Blue states have their own grift going on. Reality is I think the US vote system is bonkers.




True, voting on a Tuesday tells you that.


----------



## wayneL (17 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> "fraudulent voter" suppression



There, fixed it for you.


----------



## basilio (20 January 2022)

Back to Trumps business fairy tales. 

New York attorney general says Donald Trump's company misled banks, tax officials​
Former US president Donald Trump's company has misrepresented the value of its assets by millions of dollars to get loans, insurance and tax breaks, according to documents filed by the New York attorney general.

Key points:​
The Trump Organization called the investigation "baseless" and politically motivated (_*surprise, surprise, surprise..)*_
It is accused of overstating the value of land donations for tax deductions
The attorney's office can revoke business licenses, order the removal of company officers and seek restitution

Attorney General Letitia James said her investigators uncovered evidence that Mr Trump's company used "fraudulent or misleading" valuations of its golf clubs, skyscrapers and other property to get loans and tax benefits.

In a court filing late on Tuesday, lawyers for Ms James told a judge they have not decided whether to bring a lawsuit in connection with the allegations, but that investigators should be allowed to question Mr Trump and his two eldest children under oath as part of the civil probe.

In the court papers, James' office said evidence shows that Mr Trump's company:


Listed his Seven Springs estate north of New York City as being worth $291 million, based on a dubious assumption that it could reap $161 million from building nine luxury homes
Added a "brand premium" of 15 to 30 per cent to the value of some properties because they carried the Trump name, despite financial statements explicitly stating they did not incorporate brand value
Inflated the value of a suburban New York golf club by millions of dollars by counting fees for memberships that were not sold or were never paid
Valued a Park Avenue condominium tower at $350 million, based on proceeds it could reap from unsold units, even though many of those apartments were likely to sell for less because they were covered by rent stabilisation laws
Valued an apartment being rented to Ivanka Trump at as high as $25 million, even though she had an option to buy it for $8.5 million
Said in documents that its stake in an office building, 40 Wall Street, was worth $525 million to $602 million — two to three times the estimate made by appraisers working for the lender Capital One









						New York attorney-general says Donald Trump's company overstated asset values by millions
					

Former US president Donald Trump's company misrepresented the value of its assets by millions of dollars to get loans, insurance and tax breaks, the New York attorney-general says.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (20 January 2022)

Meanwhile back at the Supreme Court more bad news for Trumps efforts  at hiding his role in organising the attempted insurrection on 6th Janury 2021.

Supreme court rejects Trump bid to shield documents from January 6 panel​Court’s move leaves no legal impediment to turning National Archives documents over to congressional committee




Donald Trump at the rally that preceded the Capitol attack on 6 January 2021. Photograph: Jim Bourg/Reuters

Hugo Lowell
Thu 20 Jan 2022 10.38 AEDT
First published on Thu 20 Jan 2022 10.30 AEDT

In a rebuff to Donald Trump, the supreme court is allowing the release of presidential documents sought by the congressional committee investigating the January 6 insurrection.
The justices on Wednesday rejected a bid by Trump to withhold the documents from the committee until the issue is finally resolved by the courts.

Following the high court’s action, there is no legal impediment to turning over the documents, which are held by the National Archives and Records Administration.
They include presidential diaries, visitor logs, speech drafts and handwritten notes dealing with January 6 from the files of the former chief of staff Mark Meadows.









						Supreme court rejects Trump bid to shield documents from January 6 panel
					

Court’s move leaves no legal impediment to turning National Archives documents over to congressional committee




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2022)

How did this get onto MSN?

Biden collapse






Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## basilio (23 January 2022)

The fantastical stories that Donald Trump wove around his business empires are coming back to haunt him.
There have been a number of investigations into the valuations of Trumps business activities.
New York Attorony General Leitica James is pulling together a case of corporate fraud on a Trumpesque scale.


‘House of Trump is crumbling’: why ex-president’s legal net is tightening​




Donald Trump speaks at a rally on 15 January 2022 in Florence, Arizona.  Photograph: Mario Tama/Getty Images
Some Trumpland observers are convinced that he is in serious legal trouble as New York’s AG investigation of Trump Organizations’s finances intensifies





Ed Pilkington in New York

@edpilkington
Sat 22 Jan 2022 18.00 AEDT
Last modified on Sun 23 Jan 2022 03.03 AEDT


When Donald Trump announced plans in 2006 to build a golf complex on ancient sand dunes on the Aberdeenshire coast in Scotland he told reporters it was love at first sight. “As soon as I saw it there was no question about it,” he said. It would be the world’s “greatest golf course”.
This week Trump International Scotland became a central element of a case that looks poised to dominate his post-presidential life, and could even put him behind bars.

Local fishermen denounced Trump as a “loudmouth bully” during construction of the course. Environmentalists warned the development would destroy the natural habitat, and sure enough it did inflict such damage that the site was stripped of its protected status.

But none of this deflected Trump from his goal. Today, the Scottish complex stands as a “premier luxury golf” experience replete with five-star hotel and helicopter landing pad, at a bargain membership of £2,595 ($3,518) a year.

Fifteen years on, the property has done wonders for its owner. That is, if you measure success according to the idiosyncratic accounting style of Donald Trump.

He bought the 2,000 acres (809 hectares) site at Menie in 2006 for $12.6m. Within five short years it was valued by the Trump Organization in its financial statements at $161m, an increase of almost 13 times.
By 2014, the windswept Scottish holding was put at $436m.
The hike caught the attention of Letitia James, New York state’s progressive attorney general known for her relentless pursuit of the rich and powerful. How the Scottish property came to rise meteorically in value is one of the matters she is exploring in her continuing investigation into Trump Organization finances.









						‘House of Trump is crumbling’: why ex-president’s legal net is tightening
					

Some Trumpland observers are convinced that he is in serious legal trouble as New York’s AG investigation of Trump Organization’s finances intensifies




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (23 January 2022)

And on the political front the noose is tightening around Trumps efforts to overturn the Georgian election results.

Georgia prosecutor seeks special grand jury into Trump’s election interference​DA requests subpoena power to compel testimony from witnesses, such as Brad Raffensperger, who Trump asked to ‘find’ 11,780 votes




The Fulton county district attorney, Fani Willis, called Georgia’s secretary of state, Brad Raffensperger, an ‘essential witness’. Photograph: Alyssa Pointer/AP

Reuters
Fri 21 Jan 2022 08.04 AEDT
Last modified on Fri 21 Jan 2022 08.48 AEDT



The prosecutor for Georgia’s biggest county on Thursday requested a special grand jury with subpoena power to aid her investigation into former US president Donald Trump’s efforts to influence the state’s 2020 election results.

In a letter to Fulton county’s chief judge, first reported by the Atlanta Journal-Constitution newspaper, district attorney Fani Willis wrote that multiple witnesses have refused to cooperate without a subpoena requiring their testimony.

“Therefore, I am hereby requesting … that a special purpose grand jury be impaneled for the purpose of investigating the facts and circumstances relating directly or indirectly to possible attempts to disrupt the lawful administration of the 2020 elections in the State of Georgia,” Willis wrote.

The investigation by Willis, a Democrat, is the most serious inquiry facing Trump in Georgia after he was recorded in a phone call pressuring Georgia’s secretary of state, Brad Raffensperger, to overturn the states election results based on unfounded claims of voter fraud.



Criminal inquiry into Trump’s Georgia election interference gathers steam
Read more

*The prosecutor specifically mentioned that Raffensperger, whom she described as an “essential witness”, had indicated he would only take part in an interview once presented with a subpoena.









						Georgia prosecutor seeks special grand jury into Trump’s election interference
					

DA requests subpoena power to compel testimony from witnesses, such as Brad Raffensperger, who Trump asked to ‘find’ 11,780 votes




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

God. Six more years of Bas posting stories about Trump that end up go nowhere.


----------



## basilio (23 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> God. Six more years of Bas posting stories about Trump that end up go nowhere.



Yep and six years of Moxy* refusing, refusing refusing* to recogise  the criminality of Donald Trump and the danger he poses to democracy in the US.

Moxjo  you never engage with the  Trump criminal business dealings or the out and out lies he sprouts about stolen elections.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

basilio said:


> Yep and six years of Moxy* refusing, refusing refusing* to recogise  the criminality of Donald Trump and the danger he poses to democracy in the US.
> 
> Moxjo  you never engage with the  Trump criminal business dealings or the out and out lies he sprouts about stolen elections.



I already said he was one. 
So are the rest of them.
"Danger to democracy" What a load of crap. 

I'm still waiting for him to be arrested from the stuff 4 years ago.


----------



## bellenuit (23 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> I already said he was one.
> So are the rest of them.
> "Danger to democracy" What a load of crap.
> 
> I'm still waiting for him to be arrested from the stuff 4 years ago.




Some of that "stuff" relates to the tax fraud investigation that is now getting underway by the New York attorney general. The wheels of justice move slowly. 









						Trump, Ivanka and Don jnr subpoenaed by NY Attorney-General in tax case
					

Lawyers for the family have asked a judge to quash James’ “unprecedented and unconstitutional” bid for their testimony.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

bellenuit said:


> Some of that "stuff" relates to the tax fraud investigation that is now getting underway by the New York attorney general. The wheels of justice move slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not much different from the other hundred or so cases. Nothing has stuck yet. It's also assuming his affairs were not structured right (always possible they rule against though).

It's another in the works.


----------



## basilio (26 January 2022)

The evolving story of the Trump legal team fraud.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2022)

MAGA's 'Bonnie and Clyde' have turned on Donald Trump and are now spilling his secrets​
Very interesting story on a couple who were committed to Trump and critical to the organisation of the January 6th rally that went on to invade Congress and attempt to lynch Pence and co for not following Donald Trump directions.

Long story short. They absolutely bought Donalds insistence that he had the "receipts and the evidence" that would prove Joe Biden stole teh election. When Trump couldn't produce the evidence  and then directed the to Congress to sort the out Dustin Stockton and Jennifer Lawrence realised that they had been conned..

A year later they are turning over all their correspondence with Trump and his staffers to the January 6th investigation committee.

They havn't turned lib. But they know when they have been sold a fake load of goods.


_He and his comrade-in-arms Jennifer had arrived there that day expecting evidence of electoral fraud.

They had expected the battle to play out on the floor of Congress, where documentation would show, once and for all, that votes were stolen from Trump._






 Some supporters have turned their back on Donald Trump after the events of January 6.(Reuters: Jim Bourg)
"When he told us he had the evidence and the receipts, our expectation on January 6 was that not only were we going to see it, but the whole world was going to see it," Dustin said.



> _*"I'll never forget listening to him and thinking, 'Wow, he's literally saying the same, generic, non-specific stuff he's been saying for months,' and feeling like we had been let down."*_





_The pair tell how in the aftermath of the insurrection they wanted to speak publicly to denounce the violence and express their guilt, but their fellow organisers decided a statement was enough.

"The fallout's been terrible. The lives ruined, the people injured, the deaths that day," Dustin said.

"The unwillingness for people to talk and confront what happened that day and be real about it is why it's still such a festering wound.

"If we can help open the dialogue that lowers the temperature and the hatred and the division, if we don't do that, the country is going to be ripped asunder, violently."

The House Committee investigation subpoenaed them late last year to hand over documents that reveal their involvement and their communications with Donald Trump._

*They complied, turning over everything — including emails and text messages that indicate extensive involvement of members of Congress and the Trump administration in planning the House challenge to certifying Biden's election win.

The couple also provided conversations they had with staffers and members of Congress as they planned the rally that day.*


_








						MAGA's 'Bonnie and Clyde' believed Trump had evidence of election fraud. Until January 6
					

Dustin Stockton and Jennifer Lawrence travelled the US building support for Donald Trump. But after the events of January 6, they are spilling his secrets to the very people they once sought to take down.




					www.abc.net.au
				



_


----------



## basilio (29 January 2022)

*Trump, Lies and Forgeries. *
They seem a match made in heaven.

The January 6th panel is zeroing in on exactly who was responsible for making up  false slates of electors for the electoral panel and pretending Trump had won States he did not. 

Bare faced fraud.  If proven jail time for the participants and organizers.

_Under state law, I think clearly you have forgery of a public record, which is a 14-year offense, and election law forgery, which is a five-year offense,' the Democrat told MSNBC. She said DOJ was best suited to prosecute. 

Monaco also echoed Attorney General Merrick Garland and used boilerplate language to describe the investigation, saying prosecutors are 'going to follow the facts and the law, wherever they lead, to address conduct of any kind and at any level that is part of an assault on our democracy.'_

Very detailed story.

Let's go Trump.!!

January 6 committee subpoenas 14 people who submitted fake certifications and tried to get votes of 'alternate electors' before Congress amid Trump's overturn effort​
*The House January 6th Committee on Friday subpoenaed 14 people involved in sending false electoral vote certifications*
*They didn't reflect the results of people who actually voted in the elections*
*State election officials send the official results to Archives and Congress *
*The committee is also probing other aspects of Jan. 6th riot *
*Deputy AG Lisa Monaco said prosecutors have received referrals and are reviewing them *
*Pro-Trump supporters in seven states submitted 'alternate' electors  *
*








						Jan. 6 committee subpoenas 14 people who submitted fake certifications
					

The House January 6th committee has subpoenaed 14 people as the panel probes an effort to submit fake certifications of the electoral vote results to Congress.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## Knobby22 (29 January 2022)

basilio said:


> MAGA's 'Bonnie and Clyde' have turned on Donald Trump and are now spilling his secrets​
> Very interesting story on a couple who were committed to Trump and critical to the organisation of the January 6th rally that went on to invade Congress and attempt to lynch Pence and co for not following Donald Trump directions.
> 
> Long story short. They absolutely bought Donalds insistence that he had the "receipts and the evidence" that would prove Joe Biden stole teh election. When Trump couldn't produce the evidence  and then directed the to Congress to sort the out Dustin Stockton and Jennifer Lawrence realised that they had been conned..
> ...



Embittered Republicans is why he will lose the next election if he does recontest.


----------



## DB008 (29 January 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂


_First Video of Alleged Ballot Trafficker in Georgia Is Released_​​True the Vote has complied layers evidence of organized ballot tracking in 6 states. In Georgia, they allege there were 242 traffickers who made 5,662 trips to ballot drop boxes between the early morning hours of 12AM and 5AM, potentially unloading hundreds of thousands of illegally harvested ballots over the course of several weeks.​​​On Friday, VoterGA’s David Cross shared an example of True the Vote’s surveillance footage. Heather Mullins commented on Telegram:​
“BREAKING! GEORGIA!​
Video appears to show illegal ballot harvester in Gwinnett County on Oct 12, 2020! He fans out ballots, takes a photo, & places them in the dropbox. It’s been reported that illegal ballot harvesters were paid $10 per ballot, & had to show proof.”​




Your browser is not able to display this video.



.


----------



## moXJO (30 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Embittered Republicans is why he will lose the next election if he does recontest.



What do the current polls say?


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> What do the current polls say?



Haven't seen one where he is the candidate.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

*Trump Rally in Conroe TX today 29/1*​
*Huge crowds already gathering*

Biden did not win the 2020 Election. He barely has 5 people turn up to his press conferences and other turnouts. Complete joke.



​


.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

LOL

If the mail in ballots are unconstitutional now, then they were back then. More cheating by the Dems.













.​


----------



## wayneL (30 January 2022)

Personally I would prefer DeSantis, but Trump would romp it in if an election was held right now.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> What do the current polls say?




Trump is 16 points up on Biden.

He would crush it if there was a fair election held right now.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Trump is 16 points up on Biden.
> 
> He would crush it if there was a fair election held right now.



Republicans are up by 16 points.
Trump doesn't represent all of them.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

Trump rally was huge. Momentum is really growing, has been for a while now.

Biden can't get 10 people to show up on him talking on anything - and thats if you can understand him at all









​

Below was around 2 days ago. He should be in a retirement home with a carer...


​



I think Biden will be retired soon, his cognitive decline is too obvious to ignore. Most press conferences he walks about before anyone can ask a question, wonder why....
Harris will be forced to step up and then a new VP needs to come forward
Possibly Hillary
Then Hillary will run in 2024 for POTUS
.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

New Zogby poll out. (and Zogby is left wing too, just so you know the source)
















.​


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> Trump rally was huge. Momentum is really growing, has been for a while now.
> 
> Biden can't get 10 people to show up on him talking on anything - and thats if you can understand him at all
> 
> ...




I don't think he is as popular as you think and I don't think the Republicans will let him run again. He will be older than Biden was at election time in 3 more years and you can be sure it won't be against Biden.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I don't think he is as popular as you think and I don't think the Republicans will let him run again. He will be older than Biden was at election time in 3 more years and you can be sure it won't be against Biden.



Maybe, your probably wrong though. Biden didn't get 81 million votes. That is fairy land dreaming....

Word is, the decertification process has started in the USA, so we won't be waiting 2 more years (2024). Biden is a lost cause.


----------



## DB008 (30 January 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂


_More election fraud_


*2000 Ballot Trafficking ‘Mules’ in 2020*​​Filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza just released a trailer for a documentary that exposes “2000 mules” who delivered fraudulent ballots in key swing states during the 2020 election.​​True the Vote has compiled evidence of organized ballot tracking in 6 states, Georgia, Arizona, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Texas. In Georgia for example, True the Vote alleges there were 242 traffickers who made 5,662 trips to ballot drop boxes between the early morning hours of 12AM and 5AM, potentially unloading hundreds of thousands of illegally harvested ballots over the course of several weeks.​






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Like l said before, it's an open secret that Biden was installed. Everyone with half a brain cell can see this....


.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 January 2022)

Here is some interesting polling. It appears Trump support has dropped 26 points among non  University educated Republicans since the election. Generally 17 points overall.

73% of Republicans look at Trump favourably but only 63% want him to run again and among Republican leaning independents 51% want him to run again. 

56% of Republicans say they are more supporters of the party than Trump, while 36% of the party say they are more Trump supporters than the party.

In my opinion, once the Republicans pick a guy they want then Trump will be history.









						Republicans appear to be falling out of love with Donald Trump
					

The former president has given every indication he plans to seek the Republican nomination in 2024.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## The Triangle (31 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I don't think he is as popular as you think. I don't think the Republicans will let him run again. He will be older than Biden in 3 more years.



Don't think he'll run again.  But it's probably smart to keep his name in the press functining as a smokescreen so Democrats can't focus attacks on anyone else yet. 

What they need is a Nikki Haley and Tulsi Gabbard ticket.  That would break the brains of all MSM, woke liberals and redneck hillbillies.


----------



## DB008 (3 February 2022)

Wow..... 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## basilio (3 February 2022)

Hell Franklin Roosevelt couldn't even get out of his seat ! Clearly a hopeless case for being a President..


----------



## moXJO (3 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Wow.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 136959



Too much Chinese money in his pockets according to the new book 'red handed'. Both dems and reps were caught out. Trudeau in deep as well.


----------



## DB008 (3 February 2022)

basilio said:


> Hell Franklin Roosevelt couldn't even get out of his seat ! Clearly a hopeless case for being a President..




According to you, if Trump comes out in a wheelchair, that is a'ok


Anyways, back to reality

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂
​Judge Releases Dominion Audit Report: System ‘Designed’ to ‘Create Systemic Fraud’​
Court unseals details of audit on machines in Michigan’s Antrim County​
A Michigan judge has released the bombshell report on the audit of Dominion Voting Systems, revealing that the machines and their software were “designed” to “create systemic fraud.”​​The report covers the forensic audit of Dominion’s machines in Michigan’s Antrim County — which received national attention after it was discovered that 6,000 votes for President Donald Trump were “flipped” to Democrat Joe Biden due to an “error.”​​13th Circuit Court Judge Kevin Elsenheimer ordered the report’s protective order to be lifted on Monday night, allowing the details of the audit to be unsealed and released to the public. The data firm that conducted the forensic audit of Dominion Voting Systems determined that the machines and software in Michigan showed that they were designed to create fraud and influence election results, the report reveals.​​


> “We conclude that the Dominion Voting System is intentionally and purposefully designed with inherent errors to create systemic fraud and influence election results,” Russell Ramsland Jr., co-founder of Allied Security Operations Group, said in a preliminary report. “The system intentionally generates an enormously high number of ballot errors.​



​The ruling is a major blow for Dominion’s CEOs who hoped to keep the report sealed.​​“The electronic ballots are then transferred for adjudication,” the report continues.” The intentional errors lead to bulk adjudication of ballots with no oversight, no transparency, and no audit trail. Based on our study, we conclude that The Dominion Voting System should not be used in Michigan,” he added. “We further conclude that the results of Antrim County should not have been certified.”​​Ramsland, a former Reagan administration official who has worked for NASA, and the team of cybersecurity experts examined Dominion products in Antrim County earlier this month as part of an ongoing case.​​The team inspected and performed forensic duplication on the county’s election management server, which was running Dominion Democracy Suite 5.5.3-002, compact flash cards used by local precincts in their Dominion ImageCast system, USB memory sticks used by Dominion Voter Assist Terminals, and USB memory sticks used for the poll book.​​They used X-Ways Forensics and other tools including Blackbag-Blacklight Forensic Software, and Virtual Box.​​Judge Elsenheimer approved the forensic examination in Bailey v. Antrim County, which alleges the infamous vote flip county officials reported last month may have not been the result of human error, as officials had alleged.​​Antrim County resident William Bailey filed the lawsuit against the county that challenges the integrity of the election equipment.​​On Monday, Elsenheimer ruled that the report on the examination must be published. Elsenheimer unsealed the report after state and county officials withdrew their objections.​​Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson, a Democrat, has attempted to dismiss the report as “_inaccurate, incomplete, and misleading_.”​​


> _“The Antrim County Clerk and Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson have stated that the election night error detailed above by the vote ‘flip’ from Trump to Biden, was the result of human error caused by the failure to update the Mancelona Township tabulator prior to Election Night for a down-ballot race_,” reads the report by Allied Security Operations Group. “We disagree and conclude that the vote flip occurred because of machine error built into the voting software designed to create error.”​



​Allied Security Operations Group concludes that the Dominion system “should not be used in Michigan” and the Antrim County results “should not have been certified.”​​Last weekend, Judge Eisenheimer ordered Antrim County election officials to preserve all election materials and refrain from operating any of the county’s Dominion Voting Systems machines ahead of a forensic audit by the Trump campaign.​​“Antrim County election officials discovered that ‘human error’ flipped 6,000 votes from Trump to Biden after Bailey alerted them to some inconsistencies in the county’s reporting of the vote,” The Daily Wire noted earlier this month. Michigan Secretary of State Benson’s office attempted to dismiss the inconsistencies as “human error.”​​In a statement, Benson’s office said that “the clerk accidentally did not update the software used to collect voting machine data and report unofficial results.”​​“The erroneous reporting of unofficial results from Antrim county was a result of accidental error on the part of the Antrim County Clerk,” the statement said.​​“The equipment and software did not malfunction and all ballots were properly tabulated.”​​“However, the clerk accidentally did not update the software used to collect voting machine data and report unofficial results.”​​Assistant Attorney General Erik Grill claims the audit analysis is “inaccurate, incomplete and misleading,” The Detroit Free Press reported Monday. “There’s no reason to hide,” Grill said. “There is nothing to hide.”​

https://www.thestandardsc.org/jay-g...ort-system-designed-to-create-systemic-fraud/

.​


----------



## DB008 (4 February 2022)

Your watching propaganda in real time people. Amazing stuff coming out of the USA. Real eye opener.











.​


----------



## rederob (5 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> According to you, if Trump comes out in a wheelchair, that is a'ok
> 
> 
> Anyways, back to reality
> ...



Yet another *lie *from this incessant poster who has *no actual evidence* except for what he selectively believes.
The event is *14 months old *and has so many times been *debunked *it's tiresome, eg

At this point, I feel confident to assert the results of the Michigan election are accurately represented by the certified and audited results. While the Committee was unable to exhaust every possibility, we were able to delve thoroughly into enough to reasonably reach this conclusion. The strongest conclusion comes in regard to Antrim County. All compelling theories that sprang forth from the rumors surrounding Antrim County are diminished so significantly as for it to *be a complete waste of time* to consider them further.


----------



## rederob (5 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Your watching propaganda in real time people. Amazing stuff coming out of the USA. Real eye opener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versus:


----------



## basilio (5 February 2022)

rederob said:


> Versus:
> View attachment 137063




So what your suggesting Redrob is that the item DB008 quoted was a deliberate  misconstruction by whatever source was used to mount  a spurious attack on the Washington Post.

And also that the story paraded about the Michigan election is  essentially a total and proven lie. 

Is there any post that DB has thrown up that has any resemblance to reality ?


----------



## rederob (5 February 2022)

basilio said:


> So what your suggesting Redrob is that the item DB008 quoted was a deliberate  misconstruction by whatever source was used to mount  a spurious attack on the Washington Post.
> 
> And also that the story paraded about the Michigan election is  essentially a total and proven lie.
> 
> Is there any post that DB has thrown up that has any resemblance to reality ?



It was written as an online "*obituary*" rather than a *headline *and was immediately corrected once brought to the editor's attention.  The obituary made it clear he was an extremist, but began with his earlier life to give a fuller picture of the person.
@DB008 lives in an alternative reality when it comes to Trump.


----------



## basilio (5 February 2022)

Pence says Trump is 'wrong': 'I had no right to overturn the election'​ 
by Daniel Chaitin, Deputy News Editor |

          | February 04, 2022 04:07 PM

          | _Updated Feb 04, 2022, 06:03 PM_


Former Vice President Mike Pence delivered a stern rebuke to former President Donald Trump, who decried him for not trying to overturn the results of the 2020 election.

*"President Trump is wrong. I had no right to overturn the election," Pence said Friday at a Federalist Society event in Florida. "The presidency belongs to the American people and the American people alone. And frankly, there is no idea more un-American than the notion that any one person could choose the American president."*



He was referencing a statement Trump made on Sunday that many observers took as an admission that Trump sought to overturn a legitimate loss to President Joe Biden rather than challenging the contest over concerns about widespread fraud and irregularities.
_ 
 "If the Vice President [Mike Pence] had 'absolutely no right' to change the Presidential Election results in the Senate, despite fraud and many other irregularities, how come the Democrats and RINO Republicans, like Wacky Susan Collins, are desperately trying to pass legislation that will not allow the Vice President to change the results of the election? Actually, what they are saying, is that Mike Pence did have the right to change the outcome, and they now want to take that right away," Trump argued in a statement released by his Save America PAC_.https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...wrong-i-had-no-right-to-overturn-the-election
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...wrong-i-had-no-right-to-overturn-the-election


----------



## moXJO (5 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Your watching propaganda in real time people. Amazing stuff coming out of the USA. Real eye opener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Headline is true

*The Washington Post faced criticism on Sunday for calling Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the Islamic State group who had died the day before, an "austere religious scholar".*

The newspaper amended its headline to call him an "extremist leader".
Vice president of communications Kristine Coratti Kelly said the headline "should never have read that way and we changed it quickly".










						Washington Post criticised, and lampooned, over Baghdadi headline
					

The Washington Post referred to the infamous leader of Islamic State as an "austere religious scholar".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## DB008 (11 February 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂


"Here's an address that hasn't existed for 10 years."

359 "voters" are still registered there 






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (14 February 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂



*Wisconsin: Dirty Voter Rolls, the ERIC Scam, and WEC the Fraud Enabler*​
The Wisconsin Assembly on Campaigns and Elections held an informational hearing on Wednesday in which Peter Bernegger presented compelling red flag analysis of Wisconsin’s voter rolls and voter registration system.​​Bernegger’s team, comprised of 1,500 (soon to be 5,500) volunteers across the state, purchased $60K worth of Wisconsin Elections Commission (WEC) statewide and county voter registration lists spanning 4 different dates and secured access to a “super computer” to help analyze the data. Here’s what they’ve found so far:​​• The Wis Vote database has 7.1M registrants despite the fact that the state only has 4M adults (Jeff O’Donnell reported the same shocking finding in December).​​• The Wis Vote statewide voter database has never been audited in its 16-year existence.​​• There are “625K dead people on the voter rolls statewide and that number grows weekly.”​​• There are 1M voters with a 1918 registration date (Jeff O’Donnell also noticed this “glitch”).​​• The city of Milwaukee alone has 264K voters with a 1918 registration date, 66K deceased voters, and 20K voters at an undeliverable address.​​• “You can switch an inactive person to active with 2 clicks. It opens the door to fraud. You can flip 100K people, vote them, and flip them back and no one would ever know. We’ve seen how easy it is to do.”​​• There are tens of thousands of addresses with large excess registrations, including 45K single family homes (for example, 26 people registered to a 2 bedroom apartment).​​• There are thousands of voters with missing or inaccurate key information. For example some have no last name, others are missing a first name or an address, or they have a fake voter ID (a symbol or a word), or an address that doesn’t exist (like 0 Airport Rd).​​• The Department of Transportation (DOT aka DMV) could not verify 46K voters who voted in the 2020 election (this issue was also identified by the LAB audit, which released its findings in October).​​• The team found 1.5M illegally registered voters in the the state, 155K suspected fake voters, and 50K illegally cast ballots “that can be proven.”​​Bernegger then addressed the ERIC voter registration “scam.”​​ERIC, the false flag “voter roll accuracy system” used by 30 states, was funded by a Soros Open Society grant and founded by David Becker, who also founded CEIR, which received $70M from Zuckerberg to help Democrats “fortify” the 2020 election.​​ERIC’s bylaws effectively require the WEC and election clerks to function as ERIC voter registration drive volunteers. ERIC identifies “eligible residents who are not registered to vote,” and Wisconsin is required “at a minimum to initiate contact [with those] citizens and inform them how to register to vote.”​​Who is ERIC registering?​​He points out that ERIC recently lost a lawsuit in DC that ruled the conditions imposed by ERIC’s bylaws are illegal. Bernegger also noted that Louisiana has dropped ERIC, Arizona is expected to dump the ERIC system soon, and Florida is pushing to ditch ERIC.​​Bernegger concluded by recommending that WEC be gutted and rebuilt. Their illegal “guidance” enabled fraud.​​For example WEC:​• Told clerks to stop counting on election night​• Declared that drop boxes were legal​• Decided that clerks could cure ballots​• Encouraged machine vendors to wipe system logs clean​• Overruled the requirement for Special Voting Deputies at nursing homes, which protects against ballot harvesting​• And permitted 46K voters without DOT verification to vote.​​Bernegger’s team is also investigating: “Human mules,” drop boxes, indefinitely confined voters, National Vote at Home, and Zuckerberg’s CTCL.​


----------



## DB008 (14 February 2022)

So they spied on Trump for years and didn't find anything, made up the Russia hoax and god knows what else.

.​


----------



## basilio (15 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Most Secure Election in US History
> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> 
> ...




Who is Bernegger ?

How about a convicted fraudster just making up complete and utter rubbish with absolutely no proof in any form for his statements DB ?
How about  people who then accept and pass on this rubbish without any effort at checking it becasue, after all it suits their  God held belief that the  the US elections were wildly corrupted?

This is who Berneggar is. And his story is just part of the outright lies that have been promulgated ever since Trump decreed before the elections that the only way he could lose would be through Fraud.








						Absurd Election Challenge Of The Week
					

Wisconsin man is doing his own review of the 2020 elections, leaving absurdity in his wake.




					crooksandliars.com
				







__





						PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions
					

Digital newsstand featuring 7000+ of the world’s most popular newspapers & magazines. Enjoy unlimited reading on up to 5 devices with 7-day free trial.




					www.pressreader.com


----------



## basilio (15 February 2022)

Back to the the thread topic.
The Trump organisations accountants have  cut ties with the group saying the last 10 years  of financial disclosures are unreliable. Essentially they were given bodgy figures and  have no confidence in the final financial records.

Fraud inquiries into the Trump groups financial affairs  are now intensifying.

Trump's accounting firm resigns, saying his financial disclosures should "no longer be relied upon"​The firm informed Trump in a letter sent last week, according to a court filing.
ByAaron Katersky
15 February 2022, 13:36
• 6 min read







1:11
Evidence of alleged fraud in Trump probe: NY AG
New York Attorney General Letitia James said that her office has uncovered "significant e...
Alex Brandon/AP, FILE
Former President Donald Trump's accounting firm, Mazars USA, cut ties with Trump last week, saying his financial disclosures from 2011-2020 can no longer be relied upon, according to a letter the firm sent to the Trump Organization.

The letter was included in a court document filed Monday by the New York Attorney General's office, which is conducting a civil investigation into the way the Trump Organization valued its real estate portfolio.

"We write to advise that the Statements of Financial Condition for Donald J. Trump for the years ending June 30, 2011 - June 30, 2020, should no longer be relied upon and you should inform any recipients thereof who are currently relying upon one or more of those documents that those documents should not be relied upon," the letter to Trump's namesake company said.

"We have come to this conclusion based, in part, upon the filings made by the New York Attorney General on January 18, 2022, our own investigation, and information received from internal and external sources," said the letter. "While we have not concluded that the various financial statements, as a whole, contain material discrepancies, based upon the totality of the circumstances, we believe our advice to you to no longer rely upon those financial statements is appropriate."








						Trump's accounting firm resigns, saying his financial disclosures should "no longer be relied upon"
					

Former President Trump's accounting firm cut ties with Trump last week, saying his financial disclosures from 2011-2020 can no longer be relied upon.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## DB008 (15 February 2022)

​​Clinton Campaign Lawyer Gave ‘Sensitive’ Trump Data to CIA, Special Counsel Claims​

A lawyer for the Clinton campaign in early 2017 gave computer data to the CIA that was obtained from the Trump White House and Trump Tower’s computer servers through a "sensitive" government contract, according to Special Counsel John Durham.​​Durham alleged in a court filing that Michael Sussmann, a cybersecurity lawyer who worked for the Clinton campaign, met with the CIA in February 2017 to provide the agency with a dossier of purported computer links between Trump and Russia. Sussmann obtained the sensitive data from a tech executive whose firm monitored web traffic for the White House executive office. Rodney Joffe, the executive, "exploited" the White House data, as well as that of Trump Tower and Donald Trump’s apartment building in Manhattan, in order to find "derogatory" information about Trump’s ties to Russia, according to Durham. The prosecutor said his investigators have found no evidence to support the information Sussmann passed to the CIA.​​Durham leveled the explosive allegation in a court filing Friday as part of the federal case against Sussmann. He is charged with lying to the FBI in September 2016 about the extent of his efforts to investigate Trump’s ties to Russia. He is also accused of withholding information from the CIA during his February 2017 meeting that undercut the theory of nefarious web links between Trump and Russia. Durham refers to the CIA as "Agency-2" throughout court filings, but news outlets have confirmed the identity of the agency.​​The court filing shows the extent to which Clinton operatives went to portray Trump as an agent of Russia. Sussmann’s fellow Clinton campaign lawyer, Marc Elias, commissioned the Steele dossier, which falsely accused Trump of colluding with Russia in order to win the 2016 election. Elias briefed Clinton campaign officials, including current national security adviser Jake Sullivan, about the investigation of Trump. Sussmann and Elias also provided their findings to media outlets in order to prompt investigations into Trump.​​Sussmann’s meeting with the CIA has been previously reported, but it was not known that he provided the agency with information taken from White House web servers. According to Durham, Sussmann gave the CIA data purportedly showing a series of suspicious Internet lookups between Russian mobile phones and Trump associates at the White House. But according to Durham, the lookups were common and had also occurred during President Barack Obama’s tenure. Sussmann failed to provide the additional context about the Internet lookups to the CIA, Durham alleges.​​It is unclear whether Sussmann knew that Joffe obtained the data from his company’s federal contract. Joffe served as chief technology officer at Neustar until he retired last year. He had long worked with the FBI and other federal agencies on cybersecurity issues. He received the prestigious FBI Director’s Award in 2013.​​Sussmann began working with Joffe beginning in mid-2016 to investigate possible links between Donald Trump’s real estate company and Russia’s Alfa Bank. Joffe and a team of computer scientists, some working at Georgia Tech, claimed they found a covert communications channel between the Trump Organization and Alfa Bank. They gave the information to Sussmann who in turn provided it to the FBI and media outlets prior to the 2016 election. Several media outlets reported the Alfa Bank allegation, adding to the narrative that Trump had illicit contacts with Russia. It was not revealed until December 2019 that the FBI had debunked the Alfa Bank connection in early 2017.​​Joffe has not been charged in the Durham probe, and his motives for accessing Trump’s data remain unclear. According to Durham, Joffe told associates that he was investigating Trump in order to please "VIPs" on the Clinton campaign. Joffe also allegedly told associates he hoped for a position in the Hillary Clinton administration.​​​https://freebeacon.com/latest-news/...ive-trump-data-to-cia-special-counsel-claims/​

Blows the whole Trump/Russia collusion out of the water.



*Durham Court Filing*








https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.dcd.235638/gov.uscourts.dcd.235638.35.0_1.pdf


.​


----------



## moXJO (15 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> ​​Clinton Campaign Lawyer Gave ‘Sensitive’ Trump Data to CIA, Special Counsel Claims​
> 
> A lawyer for the Clinton campaign in early 2017 gave computer data to the CIA that was obtained from the Trump White House and Trump Tower’s computer servers through a "sensitive" government contract, according to Special Counsel John Durham.​​Durham alleged in a court filing that Michael Sussmann, a cybersecurity lawyer who worked for the Clinton campaign, met with the CIA in February 2017 to provide the agency with a dossier of purported computer links between Trump and Russia. Sussmann obtained the sensitive data from a tech executive whose firm monitored web traffic for the White House executive office. Rodney Joffe, the executive, "exploited" the White House data, as well as that of Trump Tower and Donald Trump’s apartment building in Manhattan, in order to find "derogatory" information about Trump’s ties to Russia, according to Durham. The prosecutor said his investigators have found no evidence to support the information Sussmann passed to the CIA.​​Durham leveled the explosive allegation in a court filing Friday as part of the federal case against Sussmann. He is charged with lying to the FBI in September 2016 about the extent of his efforts to investigate Trump’s ties to Russia. He is also accused of withholding information from the CIA during his February 2017 meeting that undercut the theory of nefarious web links between Trump and Russia. Durham refers to the CIA as "Agency-2" throughout court filings, but news outlets have confirmed the identity of the agency.​​The court filing shows the extent to which Clinton operatives went to portray Trump as an agent of Russia. Sussmann’s fellow Clinton campaign lawyer, Marc Elias, commissioned the Steele dossier, which falsely accused Trump of colluding with Russia in order to win the 2016 election. Elias briefed Clinton campaign officials, including current national security adviser Jake Sullivan, about the investigation of Trump. Sussmann and Elias also provided their findings to media outlets in order to prompt investigations into Trump.​​Sussmann’s meeting with the CIA has been previously reported, but it was not known that he provided the agency with information taken from White House web servers. According to Durham, Sussmann gave the CIA data purportedly showing a series of suspicious Internet lookups between Russian mobile phones and Trump associates at the White House. But according to Durham, the lookups were common and had also occurred during President Barack Obama’s tenure. Sussmann failed to provide the additional context about the Internet lookups to the CIA, Durham alleges.​​It is unclear whether Sussmann knew that Joffe obtained the data from his company’s federal contract. Joffe served as chief technology officer at Neustar until he retired last year. He had long worked with the FBI and other federal agencies on cybersecurity issues. He received the prestigious FBI Director’s Award in 2013.​​Sussmann began working with Joffe beginning in mid-2016 to investigate possible links between Donald Trump’s real estate company and Russia’s Alfa Bank. Joffe and a team of computer scientists, some working at Georgia Tech, claimed they found a covert communications channel between the Trump Organization and Alfa Bank. They gave the information to Sussmann who in turn provided it to the FBI and media outlets prior to the 2016 election. Several media outlets reported the Alfa Bank allegation, adding to the narrative that Trump had illicit contacts with Russia. It was not revealed until December 2019 that the FBI had debunked the Alfa Bank connection in early 2017.​​Joffe has not been charged in the Durham probe, and his motives for accessing Trump’s data remain unclear. According to Durham, Joffe told associates that he was investigating Trump in order to please "VIPs" on the Clinton campaign. Joffe also allegedly told associates he hoped for a position in the Hillary Clinton administration.​​​https://freebeacon.com/latest-news/...ive-trump-data-to-cia-special-counsel-claims/​
> 
> ...



Yep, be interesting to see where this leads.


----------



## wayneL (15 February 2022)

It's a bigger deal than Watergate, but the Dem media is doing its best to play that down.


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2022)

I think Hillary is in deep doo-doo now.









.​


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2022)

What a joke the USA has become. I guess it's ok to commit treason - actions have consequences, but only for one side

Hillary should be in prison for treason















.​


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2022)

Unbelievable​





Your browser is not able to display this video.





​


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2022)

> @Catturd_2
> 
> Hillary is using a Vanity Fair article to try to debunk actual court filings by a special counsel.
> 
> ...

















.​


----------



## Knobby22 (18 February 2022)

Donald Trump and his children have been ordered to testify in a civil probe into their family company
					

The New York attorney-general said that "no one is above the law" after a state court ruled the former US president must testify in a general civil probe.




					www.sbs.com.au
				









John Collins
@Logically_JC
·
11h

A criminal who is a former president is still a criminal.


----------



## basilio (19 February 2022)

How did  Manhattan Judge Arthar Engoron describe Donald Trumps attempts to  dismiss  his accounting firm  description of 10 years of Trump Organisation accounts as unreliable ?

_“The idea that an accounting firm’s announcement that no one should rely on a decade’s worth of financial statements that it issued based on numbers submitted by an entity somehow exonerates that entity and renders an investigation into its past practices moot is reminiscent of Lewis Carroll (‘When I use a word, Humpty Dumpty said ... it means just what I chose it to mean – neither more nor less’); George Orwell (‘War is peace, freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength’); and ‘alternative facts.’”_

At this moment, Trump must be sweating while his lenders have to be shaking their collective heads. How much is Trump worth and how bad can things get are no longer hypothetical issues. In the absence of operative financial statements, restructurings and bank-called defaults have spilled into the realm of the real.

As one Trump insider confided: “Hey, this might be serious. Could Donald Trump [and his business] be screwed? I don’t know, but I’m not as confident as I once was in saying, ‘No’.”
It’s Trump’s time to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth​Lloyd Green

A New York judge has ruled Trump will have to testify in his fraud investigation, leaving Trump sweating and his investors shaking their heads









						It’s Trump’s time to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth | Lloyd Green
					

A New York judge has ruled Trump will have to testify in his fraud investigation, leaving Trump sweating and his investors shaking their heads




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (19 February 2022)

Deep diving into the World of  Financial Pain for the Trump organisation as a consequence of their accountants disavowal of 10 years of accounts.

Trump’s Inner Circle Freaks That His Tax Firm ‘Screwed’ Him​
Accountable
“If he gets away from this, there’s no God and no reason to live,” said Barbara Res, a former construction executive at the Trump Organization.

The question now facing the Trump Organization—which is already in hot water after being indicted in Manhattan for criminal tax fraud last summer—is whether the pillars propping up his business empire will now crumble.

The massive bank loans that fund his real estate development projects are the foundation of his empire. Banks that approved lending Trump money for his golf courses and skyscrapers relied on his personal guarantees and “statements of financial condition”—guarantees that are now shaky at best.

None of these sources who spoke to Trump believed he was taking this as seriously as he should. Two of them said the former president told them that his business empire has been doing “great,” no matter what prosecutors are trying to do to it.









						Trump’s Inner Circle Freaks That His Tax Firm ‘Screwed’ Him
					

“If he gets away from this, there’s no God and no reason to live,” said Barbara Res, a former construction executive at the Trump Organization.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Craton (20 February 2022)

...and The Donald saga just keeps going on and on and on...
Donald Trump took classified material from White House to Florida, US National Archives says​Key points:​
Items marked as classified were found among 15 boxes of documents recently recovered from Mar-a-lago
The archivist also said non-official electronic messaging accounts and social media records were not correctly preserved
Memos, letters, notes, emails, faxes and other written communications related to a US president's official duties are required to be preserved


----------



## DB008 (20 February 2022)

CIA - Statement on the Release of the Central Intelligence Agency's​Updated Executive Order 12333 Procedures​
18 January 2017​​In furtherance of the Intelligence Community’s transparency initiatives, today the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) is releasing to the public updated procedures governing the collection, retention, and dissemination of information concerning United States persons. These updated procedures, like the superseded procedures, are designed to balance the CIA’s intelligence responsibilities with appropriate protections for the privacy and civil liberties of United States persons.​​Under Executive Order 12333, the CIA’s collection, retention, and dissemination of information concerning United States persons in furtherance of its statutory mission are governed by procedures approved by the Director of the CIA and the Attorney General, after consultation with the Director of National Intelligence. These procedures are often referred to as the CIA’s “Attorney General Guidelines.”​
https://www.cia.gov/stories/story/s...cys-updated-executive-order-12333-procedures/

https://www.dni.gov/files/CLPT/documents/Chart-of-EO-12333-AG-approved-Guidelines_May-2017.pdf​

E.O. 12333 was implemented under Reagan to help combat the cocaine/crack epidemic in Florida in 1981. Didn't the CIA also bring in some cocaine? Ever since then, the CIA has been expanding their bulk collection of information on US Citizens, circumventing the 4th Amendment. Then 9-11 happened, and Bush further expanded the CIA's ability to spy on Americans.

What is really interesting is that this statement was released a few days before Trump took office.

The CIA knew full well that a Presidential Candidate was been spied on, and then the President himself was also spied on. Nothing was done. Where was the Secret Service? Probably in on it.

Mandates - CIA is foreign intelligence collection, FBI is domestic. Ever since the CIA got a taste of USA Homegrown Beef, it has been hooked on the buffet. It's like heroin. Can't give up, won't give up.



> The FBI explains:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the '5 Eyes' joint venture was also partly created to circumvent local laws on domestic spying of citizens. It's much easier if the CIA asks GCHQ/ASIO to do the spying job, then it sends back the info and data to the NSA, the CIA has access to the NSA data, and can gather any data it wants from the NSA (and from the GCHQ).

This is routine for the CIA. This is how the CIA circumvents laws and regulations. It is called "Outsourcing".

There is an undersea cable connecting directly the GCHQ Station in Bude (Cornwall) to the NSA Headquarters in Fort Meade, Maryland. In 2010, the NSA paid GCHQ $20 Million for improvements of the GCHQ Station in Bude.

Another way the CIA circumvents the law: the CIA contracts HAKLUYT, a private British Spy Agency (founded by two fmr MI6 Agents), HAKLUTY does the dirty job of spying on US citizens, then sends back the info to the CIA. No FOIA: HAKLUYT is a private company.


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> A criminal who is a former president is still a criminal.




Biden should be locked up, along with Hunter and Hillary.






​

Two prosecutors leading Manhattan criminal probe into Trump RESIGN after new DA Alvin Bragg raised 'serious doubts' about case: Probe grinds to halt with NO witnesses questioned for a month​

*The grand jury convened for the Manhattan District Attorney's investigation is expected to see its term expire in April, severely hampering the probe*
*Probe has reportedly stalled for weeks without witness testimony or evidence*
*It's not immediately clear why Bragg appears to be pulling back from it*
*The investigation is separate from a civil tax fraud probe being run by New York Attorney General Letitia James, which Trump was deposed for*
*He hasn't been accused of wrongdoing in either of the investigations *
*A former SDNY prosecutor said the top attorneys' resignation means it's 'dead' *
Two prosecutors leading the Manhattan District Attorney's criminal tax fraud investigation into Donald Trump and his family business have abruptly resigned, it was reported on Wednesday.​​Attorneys Carey R. Dunne and Mark F. Pomerantz stepped down from the case after new Manhattan District Attorney Alvin Bragg expressed doubts over moving forward with a case against Trump, the New York Times reported.​​The investigation, which runs parallel to a tax fraud probe into the Trump Organization by New York Attorney General Letitia James, is looking at whether the former president's family business misrepresented the value of its assets and allowed certain executives to scuttle taxes by compensating them with off-the-books perks.​​Sources close to the investigation said it had ground to a month-long halt in the middle of prosecutors' presentation of evidence to a grand jury.​​Bragg's team has also reportedly not questioned any witnesses for more than a month, after postponing a plan to grill at least one person absent the DA's go-ahead.​​The two top prosecutors stepping down raising serious questions over the future of the case Trump has referred to as a 'witch hunt'. Former Department of Justice Inspector General Michael Bromwich said it means the probe is 'dead'. It also moves the focus to James' ongoing civil case after a judge ruled last week that Trump and his children Don Jr. and Ivanka must testify.​

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...iminal-investigation-Trump-RESIGN-doubts.html​.


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Biden should be locked up, along with Hunter and Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@basilio which of the above cases was this?


----------



## DB008 (26 February 2022)

He tried to tell them, Germany didn't want a bar of it and now look where we are.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Lets look on the bright side hey, no more mean Tweets? Even though Putin and the Taliban are allowed on Twitter...

What a joke




​

.


----------



## DB008 (26 February 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL























Sorry, l can't upload a file bigger than 25mb. The video is 30mb.


Click on video below


https://files.catbox.moe/s7q5jy.mp4​
.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2022)

“If you block co-operation with us, who will save the ISS from an uncontrolled deorbit and fall into the United States and Europe?” Rogozin tweeted on Friday, following president Joe Biden’s announcement of sanctions over Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

Luckily Trump made SPACE FORCE!!!

Yet another good idea that was derided at the time. It's time the 'Orange Oracle' got credit for foreseeing future threats.

Seriously though I think elon was going to do something.


----------



## DB008 (27 February 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

The 2020 Election was a complete joke. It really highlights how much the US Intelligence Agencies control who the US President is.

*Maricopa County, Arizona 2016 - 2020 Provisional Rejection Comparison*







.​


----------



## DB008 (27 February 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (27 February 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

Maricopa County, Arizona

Dr. Shiva analysis on signatures on early voting






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2022)

David Rothschild just got spanked for lying and pushing misinformation:


----------



## DB008 (2 March 2022)

Gableman Calls for Decertification of 2020 Wisconsin Election

At the Wisconsin Assembly Committee on Campaigns and Elections hearing this morning, Special Counsel Mike Gableman began his presentation with a recommendation for election nullification:

"I believe the legislature ought to take a very hard look at the option of decertification of the 2020 Wisconsin presidential election."





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (3 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....


*Wisconsin Voting Probe Chief Urges Legislature to Consider Decertifying 2020 Election*​
The former judge named to investigate Wisconsin's 2020 election declared Tuesday there is enough evidence of voting irregularities for the Legislature to consider decertifying the state's final results declaring Joe Biden the winner.​​Retired Wisconsin Supreme Court Justice Mike Gableman presented a 136-page report outlining the preliminary results of his probe to the state Assembly, offering evidence of several irregularities including that "most vulnerable" nursing home residents had been defrauded of their votes.​​His conclusions followed two major court rulings that declared election rules changes enacted in 2020 — which allowed for ballot drop boxes to be used and voters to skip ID requirements by declaring themselves "indefinitely confined" by COVID — were illegal. Those rulings call into question tens of thousands of ballots cast in a state where Biden won by less than 21,000 votes.​​"I believe the Legislature should take a very hard look at the option of decertification of the 2020 Wisconsin presidential election," Gableman testified to lawmakers.​​In his report and testimony, Gableman listed many concerns, including the potentially corrupting influence of donations from a group funded by Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg, which gave $8.8 million to election judges and administrators in the five large Democrat-run cities of Milwaukee, Madison, Green Bay, Racine and Wisconsin.​​He also cited evidence that some of the state's "most vulnerable citizens" in nursing homes had their voting rights trampled by workers who voted on their behalf.​​A parallel audit by Thomas Moore Society found 100% voting rates in over 90 nursing homes across the state. The group said the suspicious outcome occurred because the Wisconsin Election Commission gave an "illegal directive prohibiting municipal clerks from sending legally required special voting deputies into those homes."​​Gableman also called for the "elimination and dismantling" of the Wisconsin Election Commission, an administrative office whose decisions were overturned by the courts after the election. Gableman called the commission "at best, hopelessly incompetent."​​Of all his findings, the recommendation for a decertification captured the most attention. Gableman acknowledged in his report that the action would be mostly symbolic, saying such a vote “would not, on its own, have any other legal consequence under state or federal law” such as altering "who the current president is.”​​He said his probe is far from complete and will continue. “I had no other goal in mind to find the truth. And while we don't have it entirely yet, we're getting there," Gableman told the lawmakers.​






Your browser is not able to display this video.








​



.


----------



## basilio (5 March 2022)

Who's got some time to review  the biggest hits of the Trump administration ?   Just where he really demonstrated just how great he was  at undermining elections, inciting an insurrection when he lost the 2020 election and politicizing the Justice Department,. How about his bald faced efforts to squeeze the new Ukraine President to announce an investigation into BS claims re Biden ?  What about his relentless LIES about anything and everything ?

I don't need to go into the details or document all of these abuses of power. This is an excellent summary complete with  links.

Chronicling Trump's 10 worst abuses of power​Analysis by Marshall Cohen
Illustrations by Alberto Mier

Updated 1255 GMT (2055 HKT) January 24, 2021

Washington (CNN)Former President Donald Trump flouted the limits of presidential power unlike any of his recent predecessors, leaving behind a legacy of unmatched abuses that range from violations of longstanding norms to potentially criminal behavior.

It was hard to keep track amid the daily deluge of controversial tweets and distractions that were a hallmark of the Trump presidency. And some of the most egregious abuses of power weren't clear at the time but came into focus after exhaustive investigations.

To chronicle Trump's most consequential abuses of power, CNN spoke with a politically diverse group of constitutional scholars, presidential historians and experts on democratic institutions.

While these 16 experts did not agree on everything, there was consensus that Trump's pattern of abusing his powers for personal or political gain reached an alarming level that hasn't been seen in modern history, and will have long-lasting consequences for the future of American democracy.

Here is a breakdown of Trump's 10 most significant abuses of power.









						Analysis: Chronicling Trump's 10 worst abuses of power
					

Former President Donald Trump flouted the limits of presidential power unlike any of his recent predecessors, leaving behind a legacy of unmatched abuses that range from violations of longstanding norms to potentially criminal behavior.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## DB008 (5 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....


*Michigan Audit Report just released*​
Patrick Colbeck ‘Audits’ the Michigan Auditor General Report on Elections - Discovers 45K Vote Discrepancy​​The long-awaited Michigan Auditor General Report on the Michigan Bureau of Elections was released today. Former Michigan State Senator Patrick Colbeck breaks down the report and finds a number noteworthy flaws, including evidence of a potential 45K over-vote. “In essence, I have audited the Auditor General’s audit of the Bureau of Elections audit procedures,” Colbeck writes.​

FINDING 1: MI Auditor General reports 45K fewer votes than the MI SoS. 
The actual number of votes cast in the November 3, 2020 election per the statement of votes and the Michigan Secretary of State is 5,579,317. The Auditor General stated that 5,533,818 votes were cast. That figure is not even sufficient to account for the number of votes cast for President, which was 5,539,302. There is a discrepancy of 45,499 ballots. This discrepancy brings into question all other numerical conclusions brought forward in their report as it questions the source of data used. The fact that they used Bureau of Elections (BOE) queries from the Qualified Voter File (QVF) to arrive at their numbers highlights a material deficiency in the quality of the QVF data.​

FINDING 2: 45K voters missing in the QVF suggests possible significant over-vote. 
MCL 168.509q requires that voting history data be maintained for 5 years. The Auditor General analysis of the QVF data revealed that 45,499 voters from the 2020 General Election were not retained in the QVF. This also indicates a potential significant over-vote in the 2020 election that provides substantive grounds for decertification of the 2020 General Election. This is a material deficiency.​

FINDING 3: MI SoS ordered deletion of Pollbook software in violation of federal law.
USC 52 Section 20701 requires that “all” election records be retained for a period of at least 22 months after the election. The Michigan Bureau of Elections ordered the deletion of “EPB software and associated files” by the “seventh calendar day following the final canvas and certification of the election.” This begs the question as to why the Bureau of Elections would seek to delete the EPB software since this same software would presumably be needed in support of upcoming election operations.​

FINDING 4: The audit did not address the importance of analyzing the election record chain of custody during an election audit.
Sadly, the term “chain of custody” did not appear at all in the report tasked with the objective of ensuring the integrity of elections. This is a material deficiency.​

FINDING 5: The audit did not address the importance of electronic logs as data to be evaluated during an audit of election records.
The report failed to address one of the most significant weaknesses in the current post-election audit process: The lack of examination of electronic logs related to the processing of key election records during an election cycle. This oversight is particularly important in light of the fact that most electronic records processing is not observable by poll challengers, poll watchers or even poll inspectors. This is a material deficiency.​
https://audgen.michigan.gov/complete-projects/bureau-of-elections-2/













https://audgen.michigan.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/rs231023521-4999.pdf


.​


----------



## DB008 (8 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....


*Tucker Carlson Embraces the F-Word, Acknowledges the 2020 Election Was Full of ‘Fraud’ *​
Tucker Carlson previews an upcoming interview with former Supreme Court Justice and Special Counsel Michael Gableman on his investigation into Wisconsin’s 2020 election. Although historically Carlson has been reluctant to cover or even acknowledge the rampant fraud in the 2020 election, tonight he began his segment by admitting, “There was voter fraud in the last election and the deeper you dig, the more you find.”


​




Liz Harrington (@realLizUSA) Tweeted:

Over 104,994 ballot image files were electronically manipulated

​


"What we normally see is a 1 second delay between the two. What we're seeing here in this case is several minutes...we have further delays of several hours...6 hours...5 days...that is not supposed to happen." 




*VoterGA Provides Conclusive Evidence Showing Fulton County 2020 Election Results Were Electronically Manipulated — 524K Votes in Question*​
ATLANTA, March 7, 2022 – VoterGA announced at a press conference today a 15-point analysis that documents clear, irrefutable evidence of how the November 2020 Fulton County election results were electronically manipulated. The analysis was based on a year-long study of ballot images conducted by an expert-laden volunteer research team. The ballot image research was made possible last year when the Georgia legislature passed SB202, which made ballot images public records. The ballot images were collected statewide by a VoterGA Open Records Request team.

The 15-point analysis that can be verified through public ballot images at GAballots.com or other sites found the following problems in Fulton County:

1. 17,724 final certified Fulton County absentee votes have no ballot images, representing 13,303 extra Biden votes and 4,279 extra Trump votes — net 9,024 mail-in votes — that cannot be substantiated

2. All 374,128 in-person Fulton County ballot images from the original election count are missing and cannot be authenticated

3. 132,284 of the 148,318 mail-in ballot images are missing their authentication files and cannot be verified as legitimate votes

4. Only 16,034 mail-in ballot images had authentication files and those files (which should be generated automatically at the time of scanning) were added days after scanning

5. 4,000+ tabulator images have impossible duplicate time stamps

6. 104,994 image files in 1,096 batches have impossible duplicate time stamps

7. Images in 288 batches have backfilled time stamps out of scanning chronological order 

8. All ballot batches were improperly forced to adjudication to facilitate tampering

9. 10 ballots were impossibly adjudicated in one minute by one user

10. 941 [image] files were backdated prior to adjudication

11. Same 12 tabulators closed 148 early voting polls masking identity of scanning tabulator 

12. One tabulator serial# impossibly closed two polls in same overlapping times

13. One tabulator was never closed and may have added many illegitimate votes

14. 85 closing tapes for 12,024 Election Day ballots are unsigned or missing

15. All but two tabulator closing tapes for early voting are unsigned, representing 315,000 ballots; Georgia law requires closing tapes to be signed by a poll manager and 2 witnesses

VoterGA emphasized that while one or two of these may be procedural issues, the electronic tampering found so far is not limited to Fulton. Co-founder Garland Favorito said: “In fairness to Fulton County, they did preserve enough of their ballot images to make some of our research possible. Other counties, like Cobb, destroyed most or all of their original November 2020 images despite federal and state law. This tampering and destruction is proof positive why Georgians cannot trust the 2020 election results. We desperately need an independent multi-county audit immediately to secure our elections before 2022 primaries.”







https://gaballots.com/​


----------



## DB008 (9 March 2022)

*Fulton County, Georgia*

Of the 524,000 votes cast in Fulton County only 16,034 can be authenticated








.​


----------



## DB008 (10 March 2022)

*Mesa County Colorado Audit Report #2*













Decertify, the 2020 US Election did not meet statutory laws.
.​


----------



## DB008 (11 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....


MORE EVIDENCE. 25,000 ballots in AZ not printed from the Dominion PDF!
















































.​


----------



## DB008 (12 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....



_*CUT the ballots or count them?*_​
Election officials ADMITTED they sliced and cut ballots with machines in PA.​​Delaware County, PA CV-2022-000032 Moton, Hoopes, Stenstrom vs Boockvar, Kathy et al​​272. On or about April 7, 2021, Defendant Christina Perrone and Defendant Laureen Hagan admitted that the Agissar machine used to extract the ballot from the secrecy envelope, and that the Blue Crest machine that was responsible for sorting, verifying the signatures, and uploading the sorted and processed ballots was “slicing tons of ballots” when processing the November 3, 2020, election ballots, which would then send these ballots to adjudication. Jim Allen: “Quick question…. Will the envelope size be 6x9 or smaller?” Laureen Hagen: “I will check, I don’t have off the top of my head what Agissar had done, but last year the secrecy envelope was not long enough…it was too short… so it did not allow the ballot to jog before it went into the extractor.” Christina Perrone: “It needs 25% clearance around the ballot, that’s why we were cutting so many of them….so we either have to fold the ballot very, very small or increase the size of the secrecy [envelope].” [Attached hereto as Exhibit QQ]​




Your browser is not able to display this video.



​

​​*V-Drives hold YOUR VOTES*​​They put your votes on the hood of the clerk’s car and NO chain of custody!!​​CV-2022-000032 Moton, Hoopes, Stenstrom vs Boockvar, Kathy et al​​289. Attorney Gallagher further described Laureen Hagen dumping V-Drives into a bag​and putting them in a box and placing the V-Drives on the hood of her car and describing​as traffic is going by “we don’t have anything for Chester 1- 1, we have don’t have the pinks​for...inaudible Folcroft is missing.” Gallagher stated that he “had no idea what we were​getting.” [Attached hereto as Exhibit XX].​





Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2022)

Biden, weak as piss






.​


----------



## DB008 (14 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....









.​


----------



## Macquack (14 March 2022)

DB008 said:


> Most Secure Election in US History
> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> LOL
> ...



This conspiracy beat up doesn't even make any sense.

If fraudulent voter registrations were being created, why would the perpetuators use invalid birth dates and unknown sex.

Making up a legitimate birth date that fits the standard format is not rocket science, and would not highlight a *possible* fraudulent registration.

I don't buy this piece of tripe.


----------



## DB008 (16 March 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (17 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....

*Wisconsin

House Speaker Vos Says Despite ‘Widespread Fraud,’ the Only Remedy Is a New Governor and New Attorney General *​
In a brief statement to reporters after his decertification meeting, Speaker Robin Vos said he believes there was “widespread fraud” in the Wisconsin 2020 election but there is no retroactive remedy:

“The problem gets down to what’s the remedy? There are some people who think the legislature has the unilateral ability to overturn the election. We do not… They are trying to convince us of the fraud that occurred. I already believe there was fraud that occurred... I think there was widespread fraud. And I think we are going to see more and more data that comes out as Justice Gableman continues his investigation.”​
“I believe there were problems with the election; I believe that is why we have passed seventeen different bills. We have the Gableman investigation that I know is showing many of the issues that are there. The problem gets down to what is the remedy.”​“I already believe there was fraud that occurred... I think there was widespread fraud. And I think we are going to see more and more data that comes out as justice Gableman continues his investigation."​“The Democrats still have not yet admitted that there were any issues with the 2020 election and every investigation has shown there were many.”​

Vos concluded by saying he believes the only “solution” to the fraudulent 2020 election is to elect “a new governor and a new AG” to ensure well-run elections going forward.






Your browser is not able to display this video.





In a press conference following Vos’ decertification shoot-down session, Jefferson Davis, spokesperson for the Ad-Hoc Committee on Wisconsin Election Integrity announced that Catherine Englebrecht will be testifying on Thursday, March 24th, about the ballot trafficking operation True the Vote uncovered in Wisconsin.


Davis also claims that the “human mules” are negotiating whistleblower deals:

“We have people coming forward because they’re not going to jail for Joe Biden or the Democrats or the Big Tech billionaires here in Wisconsin. They’re cutting deals.”​






Your browser is not able to display this video.





Remember when counting of votes closed for the night, then Biden did a dramatic jump out nowhere? Yeah, totally not fraud







Your browser is not able to display this video.
























Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (18 March 2022)

Well, well, well, what do we have here....

2 years ago, people were banned from Twitter from sharing this story. Turned out it was true.


Hunter Biden’s infamous laptop confirmed in New York Times report​
A comprehensive report about the ongoing federal probe into Hunter Biden’s tax filings published by the New York Times on Wednesday night confirmed the existence of the first son’s infamous laptop.​​In October 2020, The Post exclusively reported on the contents of Hunter Biden’s laptop that he ditched at a Delaware repair shop in April 2019.​​The laptop’s hard drive contained a trove of emails, text messages, photos and financial documents between Hunter Biden, his family and business associates — detailing how the president’s son used his political leverage in his overseas business dealings.​​The repair shop owner reported the laptop to the FBI, which seized the device and its hard drive.​​As part of their investigation into Hunter Biden, the Times reports, federal prosecutors have looked into emails between the first son and his former business associates that were recovered from the lap​

https://nypost.com/2022/03/17/hunter-bidens-infamous-laptop-confirmed-in-new-york-times-report/

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/16/us/politics/hunter-biden-tax-bill-investigation.html








Do you believe it now?

Not surprising. Crackhead son high as a kite with receipts proving the laptop was his, but was ignored. Even members on this site swore to God it wasn't real.

If the mainstream media was lying about this, what else have they been lying about? (cough cough 2020 cough cough)


.


----------



## DB008 (18 March 2022)

NOW - Psaki declines to circle back on Hunter Biden's laptop although she dismissed it as "Russian disinformation" back in October 2020.






Your browser is not able to display this video.





Here is a really good write up about the whole mess in the USA. 

Tehcnofog Blog
Cliff notes; US Intelligence is controlling the White House

.​


----------



## rederob (19 March 2022)

DB008 said:


> NOW - Psaki declines to circle back on Hunter Biden's laptop although she dismissed it as "Russian disinformation" back in October 2020.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139223
> ...



Hunter Biden is a non event in US politics, as Paski simply pointed out.
On the other hand a President has failed to provide his tax records, and continues to fight with authorities to keep them secret.  
Moreover, his dishonesty remains a virtue in the eyes of over a hundred million Americans.
And they want this cretin to again run for President.
Oh, I forgot, he won the 2020 election and still is President.
What an indictment of America as a nation.


----------



## moXJO (19 March 2022)

I think it was the media claiming it was "Russian disinformation" when it was plain to see that it wasn't, was just outright maniacal. I'd also question some of the deals made by hunter/Joe

Media has been protecting Biden for a while.
Trump would give 2 hour press questions regularly. Biden was lucky to give 2 questions.

It's been interesting watching everything that happened. Especially so 'in your face' that it's hard to ignore. Yanks are truly the masters of manipulation.


----------



## rederob (19 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> I think it was the media claiming it was "Russian disinformation" when it was plain to see that it wasn't, was just outright maniacal. I'd also question some of the deals made by hunter/Joe
> 
> Media has been protecting Biden for a while.
> Trump would give 2 hour press questions regularly. Biden was lucky to give 2 questions.
> ...



Aside from covid updates, Trump's admin did the fewest media sessions of any presidency in modern history.
Trump is also the biggest proven liar in political history, although Putin might beat him if he keeps up his crazy Ukrainian rants.
Far from masters of manipulation, Americans have perfected fake news and an ability to ignore overwhelming evidence that they are swallowing a pack of lies.


----------



## DB008 (19 March 2022)

moXJO - 100%

Like l said before, if you believed what the MSN (CNN, MSNBC etc etc) have said in the last 12 - 18 months, in the good old USA, you've been played. LOL






.​


----------



## moXJO (19 March 2022)

Numbers Don't Lie: Trump Answers a Lot More Questions From Reporters Than Biden
					

President Trump is a little busy these days, bringing peace to the Middle East and overseeing the country through a global pandemic and a spate of leftist violence, and, yet,




					townhall.com
				




Trump answered a total of 1,141 questions from a Washington press corps that he maintains is openly hostile to his administration, while Biden responded to just 274 questions from local networks and liberal cable news channels like CNN and MSNBC.

During the week of Aug. 9, the president took 196 questions from journalists while Biden answered just three.


But why would you with obvious bias


----------



## DB008 (20 March 2022)

Spies who lie: The New York Post contacted the senior ex-intelligence officials who signed the shameful 2020 letter declaring Hunter Biden’s laptop and its emails the NYP ran were "Russian disinformation."

"Not one apologized. Most refused to comment. A few like James Clapper doubled down," says editor Miranda Devine.









https://nypost.com/2022/03/18/intel...to-apologize-for-smearing-hunter-biden-story/​

Remember their names: These are the 50+ former "intelligence" officials who colluded to interfere in the 2020 election by signing a letter saying that Hunter's laptop was a Russian plot:

James Clapper
Michael Hayden
Leon Panetta
John Brennan
Marc Polymeropoulos
John Sipher
John McLaughlin
Michael Morell
Doug Wise
Nick Rasmussen
Russ Travers
Andy Liepman
John Moseman
Larry Pfeiffer
Jeremy Bash
Rodney Snyder
Glenn Gerstell
David Buckley
Nada Bakos
Patty Brandmaier
James Bruce
David Cariens
Janice Cariens
Paul Kolbe
Peter Corsell
Brett Davis
Thomas Finger
Roger Zane George
Steven Hall
Kent Harrington
Don Hepburn
Timothy Kilbourn
Rick Ledgett
Ron Marks
Jonna Hiestand Mendez
Emile Nakhleh
Gerald O’Shea
David Priess
Pam Purcilly
Chris Savos
Nick Shapiro
Stephen Slick
Cynthia Strand
Greg Tarbell
David Terry
Greg Treverton
John Tullius
David Vanell
Mike Vickers
Winston Wiley
Kristin Wood

Nine further "intelligence" officials colluded with those listed above but decided to remain anonymous.



Remember James 'not wittingly' Clapper - who lied to congress about spying on citizens...???


​




Operation Mockingbird​Operation Mockingbird is an alleged large-scale program of the United States Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) that began in the early years of the Cold War and attempted to manipulate news media for propaganda purposes​
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird







*(Hunter Biden)*​


And you still believe what is published on TV

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## DB008 (20 March 2022)

I'm waiting for the report by J. Alex Halderman to be released.

Halderman was given twelve weeks of access to an unused Dominion ICX voting machine — the same machines used in Georgia and 16 other states. His conclusions completely destroy the false narrative about the 2020 election being “the most secure election in history.” 

Halderman produced a 25,000-word report that’s so explosive neither the federal judge in charge of the case nor the U.S. federal government wants it released to the public.


----------



## DB008 (21 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Nothing to see here folks, move along sheep.....


*Video Captures Pennsylvania Ballot Trafficker Forced to Break-Up Fat Pile of Harvested Ballots Into Smaller Stacks to Stuff Them Into Drop Box *​
A video obtained by the Montgomery County Republican Committee through a right-to-know request shows a single person placing what appears to be at least a dozen ballots into a ballot drop box at the Upper Dublin Library on 11/2/2020.

Pennsylvania voters are only allowed to place their own ballot in drop boxes.

Earlier in the week during a Montgomery County Commissioners meeting, Liz Havey, Chair of the Montgomery County Republican Committee, said the full video obtained of the Upper Dublin dropbox shows over 100 people dropping off more than one ballot in just a few hours. Havey also claims that the county would not place security at the drop boxes and did not review the video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## basilio (23 March 2022)

Now this sounds like a really good idea..

Kicks the  Russian oligarchs right in the bollarchs


----------



## DB008 (25 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


Mesa Forensic Report #3 released.




​


----------



## DB008 (26 March 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL
​Key findings in the Mesa County Report #3​

Key Finding # 1​


> 1. Creation of multiple databases: The Mesa County voting system server should have had three databases in its election project for each election. But in Mesa County’s system, two additional databases were found for two separate elections. The existence of those additional databases, and the movement of ballot records between them, breaking the chain of evidence needed for ballot and vote authentication is proof of voting system non-compliance with Federal Voting System Standards mandatory under Colorado law, and proof of manipulation. This is akin to having two sets of accounting records in a business, to hide fraudulent and illegal financial transactions.









Key Finding # 2​_There was a shadow database created and the votes that the shadow database counted were not identical to votes in the authorized database._



> 2. A pattern of multiple illegal databases in separate elections: Multiple databases were found in both the 2020 election records, and in the 2021 election records. Slight variations in the method of ballot and batch record copying between databases reinforces the conclusion that the manipulation was deliberate.








Key Finding # 3​_The shadow database compiled partial voting records in such a way as to make post-election authentication impossible._



> 3. Ballot and election records chain of evidence broken in multiple ways: Once ballot images and records were moved, deleted, manipulated, and re-copied, the chain of evidence was broken. Digital files required to verify ballot image authenticity simply did not exist in the new databases. It makes it impossible to verify the authenticity of so many ballot records. Now election results cannot be determined from the voting system records.



_And here’s the relevant summary of discrepancies between the original and authorized database and the illegal shadow database._







Key Finding #4​_The shadow database was created and manipulated inside the Mesa County election system so that Mesa County officials were unaware of any illegal activity._



> 4. No accident: There are no listed, authorized features and procedures, or even the ability through a combination of features and procedures on the electronic voting systems to instruct or enable election officials to manipulate ballot records and vote count databases in the manner discovered. This activity was unauthorized, and could have been conducted in any number of ways, including combinations of unauthorized software, remote access and/or malware introduced through a removable device (USB drive).




_In fact, Mesa County election officials were alert enough during the 2020 election to notice that they were reviewing the same ballots twice in some cases. They believed that a computer glitch was to blame and called the vendor._





​Key Finding # 5​


> 5. Illegal certification of Colorado electronic voting systems: Because the electronic voting system in Mesa County, Colorado was not only vulnerable and exposed to manipulation, including the systematic destruction of election records, and proof of actual manipulation, the voting system could not possibly have met the requirements of the Federal Voting System Standards mandated by Colorado statute.



_Here’s a comparison of the “load order” of the two databases. _In Figure 5, the load order is a perfect sequence —that’s the original order from the authorized database as batches of votes were recorded.





_Now look at the load order of the illegal database._




In figure 6, the load order from the shadow database is now broken — it’s missing batches 50, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 59, 65, 72, 75, 80, 85, and 89 through 113. This is proof that somebody deliberately omitted those batches of votes in the shadow database. They didn’t want them included in the final vote tally.

All of those votes were simply not counted in the 2020 election

.


----------



## Craton (28 March 2022)

DB008 said:


> Most Secure Election in US History
> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> LOL
> ...



So there's no way of knowing to which party/candidate the missing votes were for huh?

Although as Biden won all nine college/electoral votes, hardly seems to matter.


----------



## DB008 (28 March 2022)

Craton said:


> So there's no way of knowing to which party/candidate the missing votes were for huh?
> 
> Although as Biden won all nine college/electoral votes, hardly seems to matter.




You are completely missing the point.


----------



## Craton (28 March 2022)

Um, no, I don't think I am. If they can fudge the numbers, it ain't the most secure is it?

Now, if they can fudge the numbers, surely those culpable would (apart from facing the courts) not only know the correct numbers but be able to correct the result?
That's all I'm asking. My guess is that due to the, ah, mishandling of the data lends weight to Trump's claims but also my guess, he was the one to have paid for the corruption...


----------



## DB008 (31 March 2022)

Glenn Greenwald, spot on as usual






The WaPo is also changing it's tune.








https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/30/hunter-biden-china-laptop/​
That's 2 news outlets in less than a fortnight that have now changed their tune about Hunter Biden's laptop and CCP business dealings.

I wonder why? Maybe its the rumoured Grand Jury that is probing into his foreign dealings, not declaring income (80k per month on Ukraine Burisma income) and other doggy business affairs and personal concerns (underage/pedo pictures).​


.​


----------



## moXJO (1 April 2022)

I have noticed nytimes and washpo all starting to post articles on the laptop.


----------



## DB008 (1 April 2022)

moXJO said:


> I have noticed nytimes and washpo all starting to post articles on the laptop.




Because they know that Biden will be gone soon and Hunter Biden is getting indicted/under grand jury investigation. Having a crackhead son and forgetting about a laptop that had so much evidence on it was a blessing in disguise. Tell me what DOD Encryption Keys with 20 year validity is doing on a private citizens laptop (link)?



Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

































.


----------



## DB008 (3 April 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (3 April 2022)

It's not that the Democrats cheated in the 2020 Election, it is now coming out how badly they cheated.

2020 was a total disgrace


----------



## DB008 (7 April 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (7 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Complete and utter joke...


*Arizona AG Investigation Determines There Were ‘Instances of Election Fraud’ and Claims Individuals Will Be ‘Prosecuted for Various Election Crimes'*​
Arizona AG issues initial report on election fraud based on Maricopa audit: “The EIU’s review has uncovered instances of election fraud by individuals who have been or will be prosecuted for various election crimes,” said the report on its first page.​​Full 12 page report here:​https://www.azag.gov/sites/default/files/2022-04/2022-04-06 Fann letter.pdf​​Arizona Attorney General Mark Brnovich released an “initial review” of Maricopa County’s 2020 election, summarizing the preliminary findings from his “ongoing” investigation in a letter to Senate President Karen Fann today.​​Brnovich writes that his team has “uncovered instances of election fraud by individuals who have been or will be prosecuted for various election crimes.” However, due to disclosure limitations related active “criminal and civil investigations”.​​The following are excerpts from the AG’s Interim Report:​​“Six months ago the Arizona Attorney General's Office (the "Office") received reports sent from the Arizona State Senate concerning its Maricopa County Forensic Election Audit. In addition, the Attorney General's Election Integrity Unit (EIU) has received and is reviewing additional complaints alleging election failures and potential misconduct that occurred in 2020.​​Our team of EIU investigators and attorneys has now collectively spent thousands of hours reviewing the Senate's audit reports and other complaints, conducting interviews, and analyzing Maricopa County's election system and processes. We have reached the conclusion that the 2020 election in Maricopa County revealed serious vulnerabilities that must be addressed and raises questions about the 2020 election in Arizona.​​The EIU's review has uncovered instances of election fraud by individuals who have been or will be prosecuted for various election crimes. 

The EIU's review is ongoing and we are therefore limited in what we can disclose about specific criminal and civil investigations. Thus, this interim report will focus on what our office can presently share and the current status of our review.​​We can report that there are problematic system-wide issues that relate to early ballot handling and verification. The early ballot signature verification system in Maricopa County is insufficient to guard against abuse. At times election workers conducting the verification process had only seconds to review a signature. For example, on November 4, 2020, the Maricopa County Recorder verified 206,648 early ballot affidavit signatures, which resulted in an average of 4.6 seconds per signature. There are simply too many early ballots that must be verified in too limited a period of time, thus leaving the system vulnerable to error, fraud and oversight.​​Moreover, our review has determined that in multiple instances, Maricopa County failed to follow critical procedures when transporting early ballots from drop locations to the election headquarters. It is estimated that between 100,000 and 200,000 ballots were transported without a proper chain of custody.​​The first half of this report discusses document production issues we have confronted with Maricopa County and the EIU's ongoing review of the Senate's audit reports and other complaints. The rest of this report then sets forth our election integrity concerns and recommendations…”​​The report then goes on to identify publicly known issues -​
In the areas of early-ballot signature verification
Ballot drop boxes
Use of private grant monies by election officials
Election document preservation and transparency
​.​


----------



## DB008 (7 April 2022)

AZ AG Interim Report







.​


----------



## DB008 (8 April 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (11 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL



























​


----------



## DB008 (13 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL







Your browser is not able to display this video.











Your browser is not able to display this video.





​After seeing ballots stuffed into drop boxes illegally, what you get is below...







Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


​


----------



## DB008 (16 April 2022)

Hmm, thats really interesting.









.​


----------



## DB008 (19 April 2022)

The MSN still up to their old tricks....








.


----------



## DB008 (21 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL







Your browser is not able to display this video.




.​


----------



## DB008 (22 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL



Video evidence of a US Postal worker visiting the same drop box with stacks of ballots!






Your browser is not able to display this video.



.


----------



## DB008 (22 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


Dodgy Detroit

A man is filmed outside of the Detroit Department of Elections preparing to deliver a stack of unboxed blank ballots.

He commented that this was his fifth blank ballot delivery of the day.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## DB008 (22 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL



Geolocation Data Could Identify the 4AM 11/4 TCF Center Ballot Dumpers


A van accompanied by a black car with PA plates makes two trips to drop off nearly 30 boxes of ballots at
the Detroit TCF Center 8 hours after the polls closed.

Gregg Philips noted that True the Vote’s geolocation data could identify the driver of that escort car,
which appeared to be in charge of providing the security credentials to access the building.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## Macquack (23 April 2022)

DB008 said:


> Hmm, thats really interesting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 140472
> ...



That is one dodgy graph by that snake oil saleman, DG Frank.

On one axis " Relative to 2020" on the other axis a convergence of lines to 100% of the year 2020.

Totally misleading, as any such graph with any numbers you can make up would still converge to 100% in  the year 2020.


----------



## DB008 (24 April 2022)

Macquack said:


> That is one dodgy graph by that snake oil saleman, DG Frank.




All of the information is publically available.

DYOR


----------



## DB008 (24 April 2022)

​Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL





​
.


----------



## DB008 (24 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


He's right...






Your browser is not able to display this video.




​How embarrassing...

Imagine if the USA gets into a war with China, and one of your sons/daughters/relos gets drafted, and then killed, because of failed US BS
​


----------



## DB008 (28 April 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL



*Serious Dominion Software Anomaly Discovered in Tennessee, Despite Certification


A Williamson County, Tennessee election report that describes how erroneous code was present on
Dominion voting machines despite having passed through EAC “certification”.*​

Key quotes:

“On November 3, 2021, the EAC received a report from the Tennessee Secretary of State’s (TN SoS) office that they were planning an investigation into an anomaly observed in Williamson County, Tennessee during a municipal election held on October 26, 2021, regarding Dominion D-Suite 5.5-B ImageCast Precinct (ICP) tabulators. Reports from 7 of the 18 ICP tabulators used during the election did not match the number of ballots scanned. Subsequent tabulation on the jurisdiction’s ICC central count scanner provided the correct tally. The central count tabulation was confirmed via hand count of the paper ballot records on October 27, 2021.”​
“Analysis of audit log information revealed entries that coincided with the anomaly; a security error “QR code signature mismatch” and a warning message “Ballot format or id is unrecognizable” indicating a QR code misread occurred. When these events were logged, the ballot was rejected.“​
“Further analysis of the anomaly behavior showed that the scanners correctly tabulated all ballots until the anomaly was triggered. Following the anomaly, ballots successfully scanned and tabulated by the ICP were not reflected in the close poll reports on the affected ICP scanners.”​
“On February 11, 2022, Dominion submitted a Root Cause Analysis (RCA) to the EAC. The report indicates that erroneous code is present in the EAC certified D-Suite 5.5-B and D-Suite 5.5-C systems. The RCA report states that when the anomaly occurs, it’s due to a misread of the QR code. If the QR code misread affects a certain part of the QR code, the ICP scanner mistakenly interprets a bit in the code that marks the ballot as provisional. Once that misread happens, the provisional flag is not properly reset after that ballot’s voting session. The result is that every ballot scanned and tabulated by the machine after that misread is marked as provisional and thus, not included in the tabulator’s close poll report totals.”​
The report does not appear to indicate how many ballots were affected by the anomaly.​​Software bug? Or algorithmic manipulation?​​How many other states and counties used this software configuration and did not audit their results to identify the anomaly?​
























.






​


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

​A six-month grand jury that was convened late last year to hear evidence against Donald Trump was set to expire this week, closing a chapter in a lengthy criminal investigation that appears to be fizzling out without charges against the former president, people familiar with matter said.

Manhattan District Attorney Alvin Bragg (D), who took office in January, inherited a probe launched by his predecessor, Cyrus R. Vance Jr., who was convinced that there was a case against Trump for crimes related to manipulating the value of property assets to secure tax advantages or better loan rate.

The expiration of the grand jury — and the departure in February of two senior prosecutors who said Bragg was stalling the inquiry — makes any potential indictment of Trump seem unlikely, legal observers have said. By the time Mark Pomerantz and Carey Dunne quit, the grand jury had been inactive for weeks, with jurors being told to stay home, a person with knowledge of the issue previously said.






​
The Palmer Report, a far-left social media presence with 462,000 followers took to Twitter to do the exact opposite.

Here’s just a taste of the conspiracy theories being spun to explain away why Trump isn’t being frog-marched in handcuffs at this point.​




.




.​


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL






Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

Fake News™










.​


----------



## DB008 (8 May 2022)

2000 Mules

Trump won by a landslide


----------



## Craton (9 May 2022)

The faulty premise of the ‘2,000 mules’ trailer about voting by mail in the 2020 election.



> If Your Time is short​
> The 2020 presidential election was secure and evidence from state and federal officials and courts shows no indication of widespread fraud. While authorities identified isolated cases of voter fraud, these instances were in such small numbers it would not have changed the election’s outcome.
> A documentary by Dinesh D’Souza, a far-right commentator, furthers the myth that something sinister occurred with mail ballots during the 2020 election. D’Souza told Fox News that “mules” delivered 400,000 illegal votes. Experts say the evidence D’Souza points to is inherently flawed.
> Many states have laws allowing people to return completed mail ballots on behalf of others, such as family members. Ballot drop boxes are more secure than standard mail boxes.


----------



## DB008 (9 May 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


Arizona, Michigan, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Texas, Wisconsin...






Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## DB008 (9 May 2022)

Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂


Politifact - LOL

Showing you CCTV Evidence, and you still deny it. LOL. Sorry, not worth even replying to you. No matter what is shown, your bias will block everything. It's a shame to have bias like this. Won't serve you in life. Can't see opportunities because you have 1 eye closed.














.​


----------



## DB008 (9 May 2022)

​


.


----------



## DB008 (10 May 2022)




----------



## DB008 (10 May 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (12 May 2022)

.​


----------



## moXJO (12 May 2022)

I did believe both before and after the election, that ballot harvesting was used. Along with money being distributed by these political organisations that were prevalent at the time.  Also the assault on voting laws that preceded the election. Reps were caught napping.

It was the reasons why I believed Biden would win at the time.

I'm sure there was a lot of pushing past that grey area of legality. It stunk to high heavens.


----------



## DB008 (15 May 2022)

Some more evidence from Maricopa County

(Cliff notes - predetermined outcome, which is now obvious)






Below

Trump was up to around 61%  - 62 % of mailed in ballots up to election day. 

After polls closed, you can see below how ballots were injected into the count and changed the outcome











Below - A sample from one of the pallets of ballots

Pallet 10 - 129 batches modified = 45.46% of ballots in that batch were modified

There are 3 ratings on how badly the ballots were modified - ES9 (highest), ES8 and ES7





Below is Pallet 10 Report

Pallet # 10
TV - Total Votes - 55,861
BC - Ballot count #285
B# - Boxes Count 40 Boxes on Pallet
EV - Early Voting - 100%
ED - Election Day - 0%
LEV - Late Early Vote 0%
PV - Provisional Vote 0%
FED - Federal Ballots 0%
DP - Duplicate Ballots 3.5%
∑+2 - Sum total 

Dems - 31,610 votes
Reps - 23,084 votes
Independants - 636 votes
Independent Votes - 532

Batches on right hand side - gives you an indication on batch sizes

Batch dates - self explanatory 

All of the ballots were ran through 2 machines only - H2 & H1

In the big batch box - the RED Coloured numbers represent manipulated batches







.


----------



## DB008 (23 May 2022)

Durham v Sussman trial is very interesting.

The whole Russia Russia Russia (Alfa Bank) collusion was made up

Like l said, you've been played the whole time with the MSN colluding too.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (27 May 2022)

I don't mean to ebb your flow @DB008 but two quick questions if I may:

1) didn't one of Trump's own Lawyers state that no reasonable person was expected to believe their allegations of the stolen Election?, and

2) Moon landing real or fake?

Thank you.

3) are you a comedian?


----------



## DB008 (29 May 2022)

Hey Mo

Have you been paying attention to the Durham trial?

If so, what are your thoughts on it?


.


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2022)

Don't forget folks....

This Was The Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

How dare you question the results. Shut up and follow the sheep....






.


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2022)

Nothing to see here folks....

The Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL

Are you paying attention Mo?


*CISA (Cybersecurity & Infrastructure Security Agency) issues detailed advisory on vulnerabilities affecting certain versions of Dominion Voting Systems’ software*​

This advisory identifies vulnerabilities affecting versions of the Dominion Voting Systems Democracy Suite ImageCast X, which is an in-person voting system used to allow voters to mark their ballot. The ImageCast X can be configured to allow a voter to produce a paper record or to record votes electronically. While these vulnerabilities present risks that should be mitigated as soon as possible, CISA has no evidence that these vulnerabilities have been exploited in any elections. 

Exploitation of these vulnerabilities would require physical access to individual ImageCast X devices, access to the Election Management System (EMS), or the ability to modify files before they are uploaded to ImageCast X devices. Jurisdictions can prevent and/or detect the exploitation of these vulnerabilities by diligently applying the mitigations recommended in this advisory, including technical, physical, and operational controls that limit unauthorized access or manipulation of voting systems. Many of these mitigations are already typically standard practice in jurisdictions where these devices are in use and can be enhanced to further guard against exploitation of these vulnerabilities.


https://www.cisa.gov/uscert/ics/advisories/icsa-22-154-01

.​


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2022)

The Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


*Dekalb County, GA - Hand Recount vs Machine Count*​
Here is a very important concept illustrated by the Dekalb County hand recount numbers.

We want to bring this to your attention because this concept is equally applicable to CVR data, and pertains to the law of large numbers and the percentage votes between different voting methods for a given candidate.

In the case of Dekalb, there are 3 different voting methods:

Election Day
Advance Voting
Absentee Voting
Within a typical county we can expect the percentage votes for each candidate, for each voting method to be about the same (give or take 5%).

This principle holds true for the hand recount numbers for Dekalb County. However, it does not hold for the machine count. See the images below.

Vastly different percentage votes between voting methods for the same candidate goes against well established statistical principles.

The machine count clearly shows manipulation, and any CVR data that shows large differences in percentage votes between voting methods for the same candidate would also indicate the data was manipulated.









.


----------



## DB008 (7 June 2022)

This is Tom Gallagher, an attorney, destroying election data






Your browser is not able to display this video.



.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 June 2022)

Lets see if Liz Cheney can get Trump chucked in jail.









						Ivanka's admission, a stunned Trump and shocking video: What we learned from the Capitol riot hearing
					

Armed with new videos, text messages and emails, the committee investigating the riots at the US Capitol on January 6, 2021, has laid out its evidence for the American public. Here's what we learned.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (10 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Lets see if Liz Cheney can get Trump chucked in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And this is the view of the "alternative facts " brigade









						As America watched Capitol attack testimony, Fox News gave an alternate reality
					

Tucker Carlson leads January 6 counter-programming, petulantly refusing to show the hearing: ‘We’re not playing along’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Knobby22 (10 June 2022)

basilio said:


> And this is the view of the "alternative facts " brigade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta control the sheep.


----------



## basilio (10 June 2022)

Clearly Trumps daughter Ivanka  and his ex AG William Barr are not part of the "alternative facts" brigade.









						Ivanka Trump says she does not believe father’s claim 2020 election was stolen
					

Ex-president’s daughter tells House January 6 panel she accepted William Barr’s view that voter fraud claims had ‘zero basis’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (10 June 2022)

Hmm, now that is interesting...

I wonder why...???



New Mexico







https://agendasuite.org/iip/otero/meeting/details/425


.​


----------



## DB008 (10 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Lets see if Liz Cheney can get Trump chucked in jail.




For...???


----------



## rederob (10 June 2022)

DB008 said:


> Hmm, now that is interesting...
> 
> I wonder why...???
> 
> ...



This is the gift that keeps giving.
No evidence other than what they keep making up, and idiots swallow it all up, hook line and sinker.


----------



## DB008 (10 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Gotta control the sheep.




Oh yeah....













Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​
.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 June 2022)

DB008 said:


> For...???



Maybe read the article?


----------



## moXJO (11 June 2022)

DB008 said:


> Hey Mo
> 
> Have you been paying attention to the Durham trial?
> 
> ...



Have not been keeping up with any of it. My thoughts are that it will be swept under the carpet for the latest crazy headline.

It's going to be a series of absolute bs from either side to swing numbers.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 June 2022)

So the lofty bar you have to clear for American hero is *checks notes*  to not commit a crime.


----------



## basilio (11 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> So the lofty bar you have to clear for American hero is *checks notes*  to not commit a crime.
> View attachment 142751




Bit unfair Knobby.  I suggest the "heroic" element of Mike Pence was standing up to the lies and criminality of Donald Trump when he relentlessly refused to accept the result of the Presidential election and plotted and schemed to overthrow the results. Not a small deal IMV and well worth respect.

What would make Mike a  *real Hero  *would be publicly denouncing Trump and his followers for their continued denial of the election results and  their ongoing efforts to undermine the election process in the US.  To date there have only been a few Republicans with the courage to take that stand. Naturally the former Liar in Chief has relentlessly trashed them at every opportunity.  

What a xxxxing sick world we live in.


----------



## DB008 (12 June 2022)

This Was The Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL



*Maricopa County, Arizona*

A complete joke






Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## basilio (12 June 2022)

Why would you ask for a  preemptive Presidential pardon if you believed you hadn't committed any crime ? Or is it just safer to get a carte blanc  "Get out of Jail Free" card so you can do what you like without having to worry whether it;s criminal?

Seems as if a number of Republicans lined up for a GOJF card before Trump couldn't sign any more.

Capitol attack pardon revelations could spell doom for Trump and allies​Disclosure that many House Republicans sought presidential pardon may show they believed election fraud claim was false


The House select committee investigating the Capitol attack revealed at its inaugural hearing that Donald Trump’s top Republican allies in Congress sought pardons after the January 6 insurrection, a major disclosure that bolstered the claim that the event amounted to a coup and is likely to cause serious scrutiny for those implicated.

The news that multiple House Republicans asked the Trump White House for pardons – an apparent consciousness of guilt – was one of three revelations portending potentially perilous legal and political moments to come for Trump and his allies.





January 6 hearing: Trump was at heart of plot that led to ‘attempted coup’

Read more
At the hearing, the panel’s vice-chair Liz Cheney named only one Republican member of Congress, congressman Scott Perry, the current chair of the ultra conservative House freedom caucus, who sought a presidential pardon for his efforts to overturn the 2020 election results.

The select committee did not elaborate on which other House Republicans were asking for pardons or more significantly, for which crimes they were seeking pardons, but it appeared to show at the minimum that they knew they had been involved in likely illegal conduct.

The extraordinary claim also raised the prospect that the Republican members of Congress seeking clemency believed Trump’s election fraud claims were baseless: for why would they need pardons if they really were only raising legitimate questions about the election.

“It’s hard to find a more explicit statement of consciousness of guilt than looking for a pardon for actions you’ve just taken, assisting in a plan to overthrow the results of a presidential election,” Jamie Raskin, a member of the select committee, told reporters.

*Willful blindness*

The disclosure about the pardons came during the opening hour of the hearing where the panel made the case that Trump could not credibly believe he had won the 2020 election after some of his most senior advisors told him repeatedly that he had lost to Joe Biden.

Trump, according to videos of closed-door depositions played by the select committee, was told by his data experts he lost the election, told by former attorney general Bill Barr that his election fraud claims were “bull****”, a conclusion Ivanka Trump said she accepted.

The admissions by some of Trump’s top aides are important since they could put federal prosecutors one step closer to being able to charge Trump with obstructing an official proceeding or defrauding the United States on the basis of election fraud claims he knew were false.



> It’s hard to find a more explicit statement of consciousness of guilt than looking for a pardon for actions you’ve just taken



Jamie Raskin
At the heart of the case the panel appears to be trying to make is the legal doctrine of “willful blindness”, as former US attorney Joyce Vance wrote for MSNBC, which says a defendant cannot say they weren’t aware of something if they were credibly notified of the truth.

*The potential case against Trump might take the form that he could not use, as his defense against charges he violated the law to stop Biden’s certification on January 6, that he believed there was election fraud, when he had been credibly notified it was “bull****”.









						Capitol attack pardon revelations could spell doom for Trump and allies
					

Disclosure that many House Republicans sought presidential pardon may show they believed election fraud claim was false




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (12 June 2022)

When was the last time a mob attacked and overthrew an elected US government ? Who did it ? Why  ?
Well worth a read. Very apposite in 2022

Wilmington 1898: When white supremacists overthrew a US government​*By Toby Luckhurst*
BBC News

Published
17 January 2021


Related Topics

US Capitol riots





	

		
			
		

		
	
Image source, Getty Images
Image caption,
The mob burned down the offices of the Wilmington Daily Record
*A violent mob, whipped into a frenzy by politicians, tearing apart a town to overthrow the elected government.*

Following state elections in 1898, white supremacists moved into the US port of Wilmington, North Carolina, then the largest city in the state. They destroyed black-owned businesses, murdered black residents, and forced the elected local government - a coalition of white and black politicians - to resign en masse.

Historians have described it as the only coup in US history. Its ringleaders took power the same day as the insurrection and swiftly brought in laws to strip voting and civil rights from the state's black population. They faced no consequences.

Wilmington's story has been thrust into the spotlight after a violent mob assaulted the US Capitol on 6 January, seeking to stop the certification of November's presidential election result. More than 120 years after its insurrection, the city is still grappling with its violent past.








						Wilmington 1898: When white supremacists overthrew a US government
					

In 1898 a white mob stormed Wilmington, North Carolina and forced locally elected leaders to resign.



					www.bbc.com
				












						The Wilmington Massacre of African Americans 1898
					

The Wilmington massacre is American Terrorism at its finest against African Americans in the U.S. It occurred on November 10 1898 in North Carolina.




					iloveancestry.com


----------



## rederob (14 June 2022)

@DB008 has me on ignore, so won't see this post.
It's testimony from various Trump aides that confirms his voter fraud claims were nonsense.
Worse still,  Trump was regarded as "detached from reality":


----------



## basilio (15 June 2022)

rederob said:


> @DB008 has me on ignore, so won't see this post.
> It's testimony from various Trump aides that confirms his voter fraud claims were nonsense.
> Worse still,  Trump was regarded as "detached from reality":




Yes DB would neither read nor in any universe accept that the last Presidential election results were honest and true.
*
Frankly  that means nothing.*
What is far more meaningful is that 100 plus Congressional Republican candidates are singing the same song and regurgitating the Big Trump Lie.
It's the reality that practically every Conservative commentator is either actively sprouting the Big Lie or refusing to acknowledge the election results were honest and that the current Biden Government is legitimate 

Another disturbing reality is that the Republicans are busy taking over State offices that oversee  election results and putting in people who publicly support the Big lie.
*
The reason why Biden was finally elected in 2020 was that electoral officials in Arizona, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, Georgia and Nevada did not succumb to the intense pressure from Donald Trump to declare him the winner regardless of the votes.* Many of those officials seem likely to be replaced by people who will corrupt the  results of the next election. 

There is a very extensive Wiki article on the US 2020 Presidential election.  IMV it is well worth reading the Aftermath section which documents the extraordinary lengths Donald Trump  took to overturn the results. 



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_United_States_presidential_election#Aftermath


----------



## rederob (15 June 2022)

basilio said:


> Yes DB would neither read nor in any universe accept that the last Presidential election results were honest and true.
> 
> *Frankly  that means nothing.*
> What is far more meaningful is that 100 plus Congressional Republican candidates are singing the same song and regurgitating the Big Trump Lie.
> ...



What is more alarming about America is that there is overwhelming evidence now from the key people from Trump's entourage at the time that disputes his mad rantings.
You only need to read *Trump's 12 page diatribe* from the other day to realise he is unhinged, yet able to con his faithful into believing him. It is the same with Putin and his lies about Ukrainian Nazis that so many of his supporters also believe.


----------



## moXJO (15 June 2022)

You two need to lay off the weed.


----------



## IFocus (17 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> You two need to lay off the weed.





It will be interesting to see if charges are brought against Trump clearly everyone else is running for cover.

The other one is how it will play out if at all in the mid terms but I think the down turn in the economy will be a bigger factor.


----------



## moXJO (17 June 2022)

IFocus said:


> It will be interesting to see if charges are brought against Trump clearly everyone else is running for cover.
> 
> The other one is how it will play out if at all in the mid terms but I think the down turn in the economy will be a bigger factor.



Another election cycle and dems are desperate to take the public's eye off the mess of an economy that they created.  What's their go to?
Why it's the Trump card of course.

I haven't been following it but I doubt they have anything.


----------



## Craton (18 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> Another election cycle and dems are desperate to take the public's eye off the mess of an economy that they created.  What's their go to?
> Why it's the Trump card of course.
> 
> I haven't been following it but I doubt they have anything.



So much juiciness I can barely wait for the next installment.

For me these hearings are quite riveting as the Jan 6th attack on the White House was an attack on the fundamental law that constitutes the democracy of the USA.
How in the hell could this happen in the land of the free and the so-called "greatest democracy of all"?

The January 6th Select Committee hearings have been a real treat and certainly doesn't vindicate the ex-POTUS at all, in fact, quite the opposite.

I think the one person who can hold their head up high is the ex-VPOTUS, Mike Spence.
Unlike his boss, he kept his oath of office to fulfill his public duty and didn't bow to the pressure from his party's boss which; was to violate the law of the land and hence violate the constitution and more specifically, the 12th Amendment.

A big revelation and tragic fact so far is that the ex-POTUS ran fund raising campaigns after the 4 Nov 2020 result which, in the first week alone netted $100M with some $250M in total.
One such fund e.g. is the nonexistent Election Defense Fund and a snippet from that article:



> *Unethical but not illegal*
> 
> 
> Campaign finance experts say Trump's solicitation of funds for a nonexistent Election Defense Fund, and subsequent direction of that money to his leadership PAC was unethical, but probably stopped short of outright illegality.
> ...



*grift** - to acquire money or property illicitly.

Anyway, the big take so far is that the ex-POTUS refused to acknowledge defeat or heed the advice from some many of his team. Some, in good conscious, resigned their positions e.g. former AG Bill Barr

As soon as he started spouting about fraud and steal with the votes I said to myself at the time, that this ex-POTUS should never be allowed to run for or hold public office again. Will that indeed end up being the very least that is legally imposed on him?


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

So, it's ok for the DNC and Hillary to ask questions, but when the 2020 Election with so much evidence is suggested, it's a conspiracy.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

How did society become so sheep...??






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.






The Mesa County database was completely wiped and re-populated days after the 2020 Election.
A complete and utter joke.
Nope, not allowed to ask questions.....sheep....
.​


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

This Was The Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


SHEEP










Nothing to see here, move along peeps

The 2020 Election was a complete joke.

Oh, they are also cheating on the Reps (RINOS) side too....



.​


----------



## basilio (21 June 2022)

I suppose if one doesn't want to believe anything seriously  untoward happened as Trump went from President to ex President then closing ones eyes , ears and mind is as good a way as any.  However in the real world the latest disclosures from the Jab 6th committee are coming out. The focus will be on Donald Trump role in creating false slates of electors as well as trying to coerce Georgia secretary of state Brad Raffensperger  into "finding" an extra 11,780 votes that would  eneable Trump to win Georgia.

Incidentally Brad will be testifying live at the next public hearing. Well worth a pack of popcorn and a beer.

Donald Trump plotted fake electors scheme, January 6 panel set to show​Committee also expected to probe Trump’s pressure on officials in crucial states to corruptly reverse his election defeat




If Donald Trump was involved in the fake electors scheme, the former president may face a criminal investigation. Photograph: Evan Vucci/AP

Hugo Lowell in Washington DC
Tue 21 Jun 2022 02.21 BST


The House select committee investigating the January 6 Capitol attack is expected to show at its fourth hearing on Tuesday that Donald Trump and top advisers coordinated the scheme to send fake slates of electors as part of an effort to return him to the White House.
The panel is expected to also examine Trump’s campaign to pressure top officials in seven crucial battleground states to corruptly reverse his defeat to Joe Biden in the weeks and months after the 2020 election.

At the afternoon hearing, the select committee is expected to focus heavily on the fake electors scheme, which has played a large part in its nearly year-long investigation into Trump’s effort to overturn the results of the election at the state level.



Liz Cheney’s condemnation of Trump’s lies wins over Democrats
Read more
The panel will show how the fake electors scheme – which may have been illegal – was the underlying basis for Trump’s unlawful strategy to have his vice-president, Mike Pence, refuse to certify Biden’s win in certain states and grant him a second term.

If the 2020 election cycle had been like any other when the electoral college convened on 14 December 2020 and Democratic electors attested to Biden’s victory over Trump, that would have marked the end of any post-election period conflict.

But that year, after the authorized Democratic electors met at statehouses to formally name Biden as president, in seven battleground states, illegitimate Republican electors arrived too, saying they had come to instead name Trump as president.

The Trump electors were turned away. However, they nonetheless proceeded to sign fake election certificates that declared they were the “duly elected and qualified” electors certifying Trump as the winner of the presidential election in their state.

The fake electors scheme was conceived in an effort to create “dueling” slates of electors that Pence could use to pretend the election was in doubt and refuse to formalize Biden’s win at the congressional certification on 6 January.




Kinzinger: Trump’s actions surrounding January 6 amount to ‘seditious conspiracy’
Read more
And, the select committee will show, the fake election certificates were in part manufactured by the Trump White House, and that the entire fake electors scheme was coordinated by Trump and his top advisers, including former chief of staff Mark Meadows.

“We will show evidence of the president’s involvement in this scheme,” congressman Adam Schiff, the select committee member leading the hearing alongside the panel’s chairman, Bennie Thompson, and vice-chair, Liz Cheney, said on CNN on Sunday.

The fake electors scheme is important because it could be a crime. The justice department is investigating whether the Republicans who signed as electors for Trump could be charged with falsifying voting documents, mail fraud or conspiracy to defraud the United States.

If Trump was involved in the scheme, and the justice department pursues a case, then the former US president may also have criminal exposure. At least one federal grand jury in Washington is investigating the scheme and the involvement of top Trump election lawyers, including Rudy Giuliani.

The select committee is also set to closely focus on Trump’s pressure campaign on leading Republican state officials in the weeks and months after the election, according to a committee aide who previewed the hearing on a briefing call with reporters.




‘A one-sided witch-hunt’: angry Trump lashes out at January 6 hearings
Read more
*Among other key flash points that the panel intends to examine include Trump’s now-infamous 2 January 2021 call with Georgia secretary of state Brad Raffensperger – who will testify live at the hearing – when Trump asked him to “find” votes to make him win the election.*

“I just want to find 11,780 votes, which is one more than we have,” Trump said during the conversation, a tape of which was obtained by the Washington Post and House investigators working for the select committee.

*The select committee will describe Trump pressuring other state officials to investigate election fraud claims his own White House and campaign lawyers knew were false, relying on testimony from Arizona House speaker Rusty Bowers.

And the panel will additionally hear testimony from Shaye Moss, a Georgia election worker in Fulton County, who was falsely accused by Giuliani and others of sneaking in “suitcases” of ballots for Biden – a conspiracy debunked by election officials.









						Donald Trump plotted fake electors scheme, January 6 panel set to show
					

Committee also expected to probe Trump’s pressure on officials in crucial states to corruptly reverse his election defeat




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## The Triangle (21 June 2022)

basilio said:


> I suppose if one doesn't want to believe anything seriously  untoward happened as Trump went from President to ex President then closing ones eyes , ears and mind is as good a way as any.  However in the real world the latest disclosures from the Jab 6th committee are coming out. The focus will be on Donald Trump role in creating false slates of electors as well as trying to coerce Georgia secretary of state Brad Raffensperger  into "finding" an extra 11,780 votes that would  eneable Trump to win Georgia.
> 
> Incidentally Brad will be testifying live at the next public hearing. Well worth a pack of popcorn and a beer.
> 
> ...



Waste of good popcorn...    A committee full of Trump haters concluding Trump did bad is like a committee full of republicans concluding the Queen should be dumped as head of state.  This is yet another reason why American approval of congress sits at near historic lows...   Maybe they should be working on things that actually affect the average American moving forward?   None of this will matter after a few months when the democrats lose the house and senate.  

We've learned nothing new and the media is sill riding Trump and the same old tired stories that they knew about this time last year.  Whatever they claimed Trump did do - or was planning to do - was and is irrelevant.  He didn't have any say or authority over any of these election processes or officials anyways.  Now if he gave orders to the military to takeover voting stations and burn ballots that would be worthy of a news story.   So far after a year and a half we know TDS is alive and well and that Trump is still a sore loser, whoop-di-doo.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 June 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Waste of good popcorn...    A committee full of Trump haters concluding Trump did bad is like a committee full of republicans concluding the Queen should be dumped as head of state.  This is yet another reason why American approval of congress sits at near historic lows...   Maybe they should be working on things that actually affect the average American moving forward?   None of this will matter after a few months when the democrats lose the house and senate.
> 
> We've learned nothing new and the media is sill riding Trump and the same old tired stories that they knew about this time last year.  Whatever they claimed Trump did do - or was planning to do - was and is irrelevant.  He didn't have any say or authority over any of these election processes or officials anyways.  Now if he gave orders to the military to takeover voting stations and burn ballots that would be worthy of a news story.   So far after a year and a half we know TDS is alive and well and that Trump is still a sore loser, whoop-di-doo.



People died, cops died. It could have been much worse.
He broke the law. Lets see if any charges are applied.
At least after this the facts will be recorded. If it was Australia it would be a Royal Commission but unfortunately the USA has an inferior system.


----------



## Craton (21 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> *People died, cops died. It could have been much worse.*
> He broke the law. Lets see if any charges are applied.
> At least after this the facts will be recorded. If it was Australia it would be a Royal Commission but unfortunately the USA has an inferior system.



The death of innocents by armed and incessant sheeple that bought heavily into and blinded by the lies espoused by the exPOTUS, surely if the way these deaths occurred was because of the abuse of power, then these deaths become more that just abhorrent...

Will be watching as these hearings are IMHO, far and away better viewing that the fictional dramas like the soapies that vast numbers view on a daily basis.


----------



## IFocus (21 June 2022)

The evidence against Trump and other Republican politicians is clear how ever laying charges against  an ex president  is problematic.

Trumps funding his own pockets from election funds is a real problem for him if true or proven the bigger problem of course is his behavior like an old South American dictator (unbelievable how he followed the same script) following the election loss and moves against the election process.

There is the other side of the issue and that is what comes when the next populous shucskter is elected and goes further.


----------



## basilio (22 June 2022)

The testimony of the Republican officials  and election workers who  conducted  the 2020 election deserves a hearing.
They had their lives overturned by the repeated Trump lies that were exhaustively investigated, *proven false* but then re vomited by Donald Trump.  The threats, doxing, assaults are revolting.

‘A dangerous cancer’: fourth hearing revealed the human cost of Trump’s delusion​The ex-president’s attacks on officials to overturn the election resulted in them being harassed by his followers





Donald Trump appears on screen during the fourth hearing by the House Capitol attack committee. Photograph: Mandel Ngan/AFP/Getty Images





David Smith in Washington

@smithinamerica
Wed 22 Jun 2022 06.00 BSTLast modified on Wed 22 Jun 2022 06.01 BST


Donald Trump was the most powerful man in the world. But he was also a paranoid fantasist who did not care how his lies destroyed people’s lives.

That was the picture of the former US president that came into focus with startling clarity at Tuesday’s hearing of the congressional committee investigating the January 6 attack on the US Capitol.




January 6 hearings: state officials testify on Trump pressure to discredit election
Read more
Dead people, shredded ballots and a USB drive that was in fact a ginger mint were all part of the delusional narrative of election fraud peddled by Trump and his lawyer Rudy Giuliani. They would have been as comical as flat-earthers but for the way they posed a danger to both individual citizens and American democracy.









						‘A dangerous cancer’: fourth hearing revealed the human cost of Trump’s delusion
					

The ex-president’s attacks on officials to overturn the election resulted in them being harassed by his followers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (22 June 2022)

January 6 hearings: state officials testify on Trump pressure to discredit election​‘Pressuring public servants into betraying their oaths was a fundamental part of the playbook,’ says Adam Schiff


'The numbers don't lie': Georgia officials debunk Donald Trump's election fraud claim – video

Joan E Greve in Washington

@joanegreve
Tue 21 Jun 2022 21.59 BSTFirst published on Tue 21 Jun 2022 17.06 BST

State election officials testified before the January 6 committee on Tuesday, recounting how Donald Trump and his allies pressured them to overturn the results of the 2020 US presidential election in the weeks leading up to the deadly Capitol attack.

*Trump continued his efforts even after members of his own party repeatedly told him that reversing the election results would violate state laws and the US constitution, the officials testified.*

As a result of Trump’s persistence, election officials and poll workers were subjected to violent, hateful and at times racist threats from the former president’s supporters.



Giuliani told Arizona official ‘We just don’t have the evidence’ of voter fraud

Read more
The hearing came days after the panel heard about Trump’s pressure campaign on his vice-president, Mike Pence, to interfere with the congressional certification of the results.

“Today we’ll show that what happened to Mike Pence wasn’t an isolated part of Donald Trump’s scheme to overturn the election,” said Bennie Thompson, the Democratic chairman of the committee. “In fact, pressuring public servants into betraying their oaths was a fundamental part of the playbook.”

*Rusty Bowers, the Republican speaker of the Arizona house, was among those testifying at the Tuesday hearing. Less than an hour before the start of the hearing, Trump released a statement mocking Bowers as a “RINO”, meaning Republican in name only, and claiming that Bowers had said the election in Arizona was rigged.

Testifying before the committee, Bowers acknowledged that he spoke to Trump in the days after the election, but he denied ever claiming his state’s results were tainted by fraud. “Anywhere, anyone, anytime who said that I said the election was rigged – that would not be true,” Bowers said.

Instead, Bowers repeatedly pressed Trump and his lawyers to present valid evidence of widespread fraud in Arizona’s results. According to Bowers, Rudy Giuliani, one of Trump’s campaign attorneys, told him: “We’ve got lots of theories, we just don’t have the evidence.”

Despite his failure to present any evidence to substantiate his baseless claims, Trump heavily leaned on Bowers to send a fake slate of Republican electors to Congress, as part of a larger bid to overturn the election results. Bowers said he told Trump, “You’re asking me to do something against my oath, and I will not break my oath.”









						January 6 hearings: state officials testify on Trump pressure to discredit election
					

‘Pressuring public servants into betraying their oaths was a fundamental part of the playbook,’ says Adam Schiff




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (22 June 2022)

Giuliani told Arizona official ‘We just don’t have the evidence’ of voter fraud​Former Trump lawyer acknowledged his efforts to overturn the election were based on mere ‘theories’, officials recall




‘I don’t know if that was a gaffe,’ said the speaker of the Arizona house.  Photograph: Mandel Ngan/AFP/Getty Images

Martin Pengelly in New York

@MartinPengelly
Tue 21 Jun 2022 20.57 BSTFirst published on Tue 21 Jun 2022 20.01 BST


Attempting to overturn election results in service of Donald Trump’s lie about voter fraud in his defeat by Joe Biden, the former New York mayor Rudy Giuliani told an Arizona official: “We’ve got lots of theories. We just don’t have the evidence.”



January 6 hearings: state officials testify on Trump pressure to discredit election
Read more

*The Republican speaker of the Arizona house, Rusty Bowers, told the January 6 committee, “I don’t know if that was a gaffe. Or maybe he didn’t think through what he said. But both myself and … my counsel remember that specifically.”*

For the committee, staging a fourth public hearing, the California Democrat Adam Schiff asked: “He wanted you to have the legislature dismiss the Biden electors and replace them with Trump electors on the basis of these theories of fraud?”

Bowers said: “He did not say in those exact words, but he did say that under Arizona law, according to what he understood, that would be allowed and that we needed to come into session to take care of that.”

This, Bowers said, “initiated a discussion about … what I can legally and not legally do. I can’t go into session in Arizona unilaterally or on my sole prerogative.

In extensive questioning of his witness, Schiff asked if anyone at any time provided to Bowers “evidence of election fraud sufficient to affect the outcome of the presidential election in Arizona”.

Bowers said, “No one provided me ever such evidence.”

Biden won Arizona by about 10,000 votes, a margin slightly increased after a controversial review pursued by state Republicans.









						Giuliani told Arizona official ‘We just don’t have the evidence’ of voter fraud
					

Former Trump lawyer acknowledged his efforts to overturn the election were based on mere ‘theories’, officials recall




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (22 June 2022)

Summary of the fourth days hearings  from the ABC









						This Republican refused to 'break his oath'. Then Trump supporters threatened his home with his dying daughter inside
					

Chilling and tearful public testimonies are revealing more of Donald Trump's plan to overturn the 2020 US election. Here are the key takeaways from the latest hearing into the January 6 riots.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Craton (22 June 2022)

Well, well well! Day 4 of the hearings has proven yet again what a miserable, low life the megalomaniac exPOTUS is.


----------



## basilio (24 June 2022)

The  next  details of  Donald Trumps criminality  - straight out of his own mouth.

Capitol attack panel details Trump’s pressure on DoJ to support fraud claims​*Ex-president told officials to declare election ‘corrupt’ and ‘leave the rest to me and Republican congressmen’*

Donald Trump relentlessly pressured top officials at the justice department to pursue groundless claims of voter fraud in an extraordinary but ultimately unsuccessful effort to cling to power, according to testimony the House committee investigating the January 6 insurrection heard on Thursday.

Three former justice department officials who served during Trump’s final weeks in office, told the committee that the then-president was “adamant” that the election was stolen despite begin told repeatedly that none of the allegations raised about the vote count were credible.





Barr feared Trump might not have left office had DoJ not debunked fraud claims

Read more
Opening the hearing, the panel’s chair, congressman Bennie Thompson, said the hearing would show that the former president sought to “misuse the justice department as part of his plan to hold on to power”.

“Donald Trump didn’t just want the justice department to investigate,” Thompson said. “He wanted the justice department to help legitimate his lies, to basically call the election corrupt.”

After exhausting his legal options and being rebuffed by state and local elections officials, the panel said a desperate Trump turned to the justice department to declare the election corrupt despite no evidence of mass voter fraud, the nine-member panel will seek to show in their fifth and final hearing of the month.

Testifying from the Cannon Caucus Room on Capitol Hill are Jeffrey Rosen, the former acting attorney general; Richard Donoghue, the former acting deputy attorney general; and Steven Engel, the former assistant attorney general for the office of legal counsel.
*
In one of the near-daily conversations Trump had with the agency’s leader, Rosen told the president that the Department of Justice “can’t and won’t snap his fingers and change the outcome of an election”.

“I don’t expect you to do that,” Trump snapped back, according to Donoghue, whose handwritten notes of the exchange were displayed on a large screen during the hearing. “Just say the election was corrupt and leave the rest to me and the Republican congressmen.”









						January 6 panel calls Trump’s scheme a ‘power play’ that nearly succeeded
					

Ex-president told officials to declare election ‘corrupt’ and ‘leave the rest to me and Republican congressmen’




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (24 June 2022)

A reminder of how Donald Trump plotted to overthrow the officials in charge of the Department of Justice and replace them with someone who would acquiesce to his  desperate efforts to stay in power despite losing the  2020 election.

January 6 panel calls Trump’s scheme a ‘power play’ that nearly succeeded​Ex-president launched a weeks-long campaign to strong arm the justice department into declaring the election corrupt

Trump asked DoJ to 'just say election was corrupt', January 6 hearing told – video

Lauren Gambino in Washington

@laurenegambino
Thu 23 Jun 2022 22.16 BSTFirst published on Thu 23 Jun 2022 18.34 BST

The House committee investigating the January 6 insurrection said on Thursday that Donald Trump heaped immense pressure on top leaders at the justice department, engaging in a “power play to win at all costs” that nearly succeeded in overturning the will of the American people.

Testifying at the committee’s fifth and final hearing of the month, three former justice department officials, recounted a dramatic Oval Office confrontation three days before the assault on the Capitol in which Trump contemplated replacing the agency’s acting head with an “completely incompetent” lower-level official who embraced his stolen election myth. Trump only relented, they said, when he was warned that there would be mass resignations at the department if he followed through with the plan.




Barr feared Trump might not have left office had DoJ not debunked fraud claims

Read more
“For the department to insert itself into the political process this way, I think, would have had grave consequences for the country,” said Richard Donoghue, the former acting deputy attorney general, to the committee on Capitol Hill. “It may very well have spiraled us into a constitutional crisis and I wanted to make sure that he understood the gravity of the situation.”

That 3 January meeting was the culmination of a weeks-long pressure campaign by the president in which he attempted to strong arm the justice department into declaring the election corrupt.









						January 6 panel calls Trump’s scheme a ‘power play’ that nearly succeeded
					

Ex-president told officials to declare election ‘corrupt’ and ‘leave the rest to me and Republican congressmen’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Craton (24 June 2022)

It comes to light that the DOJ is another hero of this mega saga. The truth shall set you free, a statement lost on the exPOTUS.


----------



## DB008 (24 June 2022)

Craton said:


> It comes to light that the DOJ is another hero of this mega saga. The truth shall set you free, a statement lost on the exPOTUS.





😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂




https://bidenlaptopreport.marcopolousa.org/



.​


----------



## DB008 (25 June 2022)

.​


----------



## Knobby22 (29 June 2022)

*Mick Mulvaney is a former Head of Staff for the Republican President.*​​Tweet​
See new Tweets
Conversation​


Mick Mulvaney
@MickMulvaney

A stunning 2 hours: 1)Trump knew the protesters had guns 2)He assaulted his own security team 3)There may be a line from ProudBoys to the WH 4)Top aides asked for pardons 5)The commission thinks they have evidence of witness tampering. That is a very, very bad day for Trump.


5:27 am · 29 Jun 2022·Twitter Web App

And also:

Cheney's closing is stunning:  they think they have evidence of witness tampering and obstruction of justice. There is an old maxim:  it's never the crime, it's always the coverup. Things went very badly for the former President today. My guess is that it will get worse from here


----------



## moXJO (29 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> *Mick Mulvaney is a former Head of Staff for the Republican President.*​​Tweet​
> See new Tweets
> Conversation​
> View attachment 143434
> ...



Isn't a lot of this based on hearsay?

After 500 failed attempts to get Trump arrested. They will probably get him elected instead. 
Wasted effort imo. Trump would likely lose against desantis.

I wasn't expecting Trump to get another run on multiple factors. None of them based on Jan 6 though.


----------



## moXJO (29 June 2022)

Hmm sounds like some of it is bs. 
Eg: 'tried to grab the steering wheel of the presidential limousine.'

Really. The President sits in the back seat. Bit hard to be reaching the steering wheel from there.

Haven't bothered reading the rest. Looks like a lot of it is based on "Someone told me".

As with previous wake me when the charges get made.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> Hmm sounds like some of it is bs.
> Eg: 'tried to grab the steering wheel of the presidential limousine.'
> 
> Really. The President sits in the back seat. Bit hard to be reaching the steering wheel from there.
> ...



Think of it as a Royal Commission.
Everything comes out.


----------



## moXJO (29 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Think of it as a Royal Commission.
> Everything comes out.



Seems like a political witch-hunt based on hearsay. It's timing is also suss. 
It's far from a "royal commission". It's basically tabloid crap to swing votes.


----------



## IFocus (29 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> Seems like a political witch-hunt based on hearsay. It's timing is also suss.
> It's far from a "royal commission". It's basically tabloid crap to swing votes.




Unfortunately for Trump most is 1st hand accounts then there is the voice evidence and emails and really its all has been known.

It has moved to a point that even Fox is covering it now.

The big issue is who has the courage to charge him.

As for voters wait and see if Republicans run or double down.


----------



## moXJO (29 June 2022)

IFocus said:


> The big issue is who has the courage to charge him.



To get charged someone needs evidence. Which has been lacking in all the accusations up to now.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2022)

My mate who works in IT industry in the USA sent us this from a publicationwithin the industry. Truly fascinating.








						Trump’s Truth Social Big Payday May Be Falling Apart
					

Donald Trump promised to take the social media world by storm with his Truth Social Twitter-clone for the MAGA world. “Free speech!” he claimed as he banned anyone who criticized him. O…




					www.techdirt.com


----------



## moXJO (30 June 2022)

Surprise surprise. Cassidy Hutchinson bombshell claims are turning out to be bs.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> Surprise surprise. Cassidy Hutchinson bombshell claims are turning out to be bs.



They need to provide the denials on oath , like Cassidys.


----------



## moXJO (30 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> They need to provide the denials on oath , like Cassidys.



I don't see how it was physically possible for Trump to grab the steering wheel in the first place. Never seen a president ride shotgun.

She was dealing with hearsay so it gave her a veil of cover. Which has been a pattern throughout trumps presidency.


----------



## DB008 (3 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> I don't see how it was physically possible for Trump to grab the steering wheel in the first place.





It was a made up story, and the public gobbled it up.


----------



## DB008 (3 July 2022)

Regarding the j6 committee - show trial.





> The members on the committee were appointed exclusively by Democrat Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi. There are zero Republican-appointed members. In fact, Pelosi refused to allow the top Republicans Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy picked for the committee — an unprecedented violation of House rules and norms.
> 
> No one represents the accused or advocates for their rights. No cross-examination or presentation of a defense has been allowed from the targets of the trial. The committee does not follow House rules on evidence or witness depositions. The so-called investigation has declared off-limits any good-faith inquiry into issues that contradict their persecution, whether a look at what led to the lack of security by Capitol police forces or a look at the legitimate concerns about the unique and novel way the 2020 election was conducted.






.


----------



## Belli (3 July 2022)

It would seem that the testimonials presented to your "show trial" are by those who have Republican after their name including such, um, minor payers as Bill Barr, Ivanka Trump, the Governors of Georgia and Arizona to name a few.


----------



## DB008 (3 July 2022)

Bill Barr

No cross examination?

Liz Cheney? LOL She'll be gone soon enough

But the 2020 election was the most secure in history.... 😂  😂  😂  😂  😂  😂










Biden campaign in 2020







Trump campaign in 2020














.​You've been played


----------



## DB008 (3 July 2022)

.​


----------



## Belli (3 July 2022)

DB008 said:


> You've been played




True, you have been.

Don't conflate the American legal system with Australia's when in fact the Commission has no power to charge individuals.  That is the DoJ's remit and should it do so that is when their Court system and requirements be applied.


----------



## DB008 (3 July 2022)

I've provided so much evidence of election fraud in the 2020 Presidential Election, but you still have your head in the sand. Oh well, up to you.

Please stop, my sides are hurting. It's so comical that people still think Biden won fair and square.


----------



## DB008 (3 July 2022)

.​


----------



## Belli (4 July 2022)

Not on.  You are very funny so I mainly read as a distraction from humdrum of the world.

I notice though when presented with the fact testimonial evidence is from Republicans the attempt at drifting from that fact by introducing irrelevancies, eg, Liz Cheney will be gone, which is the usual reaction from someone who has been conned.


----------



## DB008 (17 July 2022)

Anyone surprised after the debacle of 2020?

Arizona is breaking the law already, just in time for the mid terms.


----------



## DB008 (21 July 2022)

This Was The Most Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

LOL


More cheating coming to light

Where do the live election numbers you see on TV during election night come from?

The Edison Feed

https://www.edisonresearch.com/​

However, a closer look now shows a massive discrepancy in votes counted at a state level to what is been shown on live TV.



Draza Smith and Jeff O’Donnell are two data experts who began looking at this data.

They made numerous observations after doing so as noted in the article below.  Some key points are:


Edison data with state totals are provided to mainstream media outlets like the New York Times showing reportedly up-to-date results of the election for each state
There is a separate stream of election data based on county reporting that goes to the state
The Edison state data supplied to the media and the county data supplied to the state don’t mirror each other and don’t agree until very late in the process – these results should mirror each other at all times accounting for timing issues
During the 2020 Election, all Edison data results for all states went to zero, and then when the numbers were reported again the Edison state data showed that President Trump had lost votes in many states.  It appears that this ‘Edison zero’ event was done to make it look like President Trump was doing worse in several states
The Edison state data and county data cannot be reconciled
Edison state data was always less than the county data (except with DC)
Ultimately both the Edison state data and the county data come to an agreement at the end of the election
The Edison state data appears almost completely fictional to paint a story to the public
The county data may be fictional as well to some extent but not as off as Edison state data.
Edison data reporting is most likely related to an algorithm or pre-determined value
Battleground states actually had more refined reporting down to the precinct level rather than county level as in other states
The ratio of Trump to Biden votes in the Edison data appears preset for each state before the election
But when Texas and then Florida went to Trump voting had to stop while they rearranged the remainder of the swing state votes
The Edison zero moment occurred after Florida was called for Trump
All states show this pattern
There may be some type of controller that manages the votes – a device similar to ones used in multiple industries
Jeff O’Donnell “I have probably done a fairly deep dive on 12 different states and I have found unacceptable, unacceptable things in all 12.  Even in my worst nightmares previous to this election, I never dreamed that anything like this on such a massive scale could happen.  We need answers to so many questions.”
Draza Smith shared: “Everything we’ve put together with the idea of how things happened here, played out exactly the same way in the California recall election.  Why did all those people…go in and vote and be told, oh you can’t vote, you’ve already cast a vote…So the things that we’re seeing happening are falling into line that it’s the same, it’s the same, it’s the same.  We need to start demanding the answers as to why the same, the same, the same.”
We need an audit of our time stamps.  We need to get a better idea of how a ballot goes from the voter, to the tabulator, to the state and Edison and eventually to the New York Times.

Stop. do not question the 2020 Election. You are not allow to.


Please explain to me how the number of votes go backwards.......

Edison Feed below

​



.


----------



## DB008 (22 July 2022)

This Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History
   😂 😂 😂

CNN, MSNBC, ABC, The New York Times, The Washington Post all told me that the machines are secure, your a conspiracy theorist if you question anything related to 2020, but 2022 can be questioned.......






Your browser is not able to display this video.



​
Kurt Olsen says it was a good day in AZ court today fighting against voting machines. The judge has taken the case under advisement & ordered additional items to be filed in no later than one week​​Olsen says they presented an incredibly strong case:​​- One expert testified that he broke into the voting machines hundreds of times, often in as few as 2 minutes.​​- Testimony that Maricopa's systems were out of compliance & not certifiable.​​- Unrebutted testimony that there is manipulation of the votes.​

.


----------



## orr (22 July 2022)

You just keep digging that hole DB, the derivations of that acyronim just keep piling up ...
You're comment train has  been a joy to watch, i'm sure for a few more than just me.

ohh and here I'll lend you a shovel and a pick and a bar and some unreliable shoring.... even though you seem amply supplied with that.


----------



## basilio (23 July 2022)

Trump, modern Nero, watched the Capitol sacked from a White House dining room​Lloyd Green


Trump never asked the FBI or the national guard to protect Congress. He rebuffed entreaties to end the crisis. That’s because he liked what he saw




Sarah Matthews, Trump’s deputy press secretary, testified on Thursday that her boss gave the rioters a ‘green light’ and ‘poured gasoline on a fire.’ Photograph: Rex/Shutterstock
Fri 22 Jul 2022 04.44 BSTLast modified on Fri 22 Jul 2022 14.49 BST


Thursday night’s congressional hearing on the 6 January 2021 attack on the US Capitol lived up to its billing as a season finale. A modern-day Nero, Trump watched reports of the invasion of the Capitol on Fox News from the comfort of his private White House dining room. The commander-in-chief ignored repeated calls to end the mayhem.

“The mob was his people.” Trump never reached out to the military, the FBI, the defense department or the national guard to intervene. He rebuffed entreaties from Ivanka Trump, Mark Meadows and Pat Cipollone to end the downwardly spiraling situation.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/22/january-6-hearings-analysis-donald-trump
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/22/january-6-hearings-analysis-donald-trump
Trump never walked to the press briefing room to say “enough”. He liked what he saw. His minions had taken matters into their own hands and brought Congress to a halt.

Trump struggled to record a message to disperse to his fans. He “loved” them; they were “special.” We heard this before. There were “good people on both sides” in Charlottesville.

Chillingly, the security detail assigned to the vice-president began to say “good-bye” to their families. If Mike Pence came to hang from makeshift gallows that was his problem. Trump thought he deserved it. Pence was _his _vice-president, he believed – with loyalty to him, not the US constitution. He was expendable.

The vice-president “folded,” he “screwed us,” according to the rioters. Trump’s tweet at 2.24pm blamed no one but his hapless running mate.

*Sarah Matthews, Trump’s deputy press secretary, testified that her boss had given the rioters a “green light”. He “poured gasoline on a fire,” to use her words.* “Rioters heard the president’s message”, to quote Rep Adam Kinzinger. In turn, they acted accordingly.









						Trump, modern Nero, watched the Capitol sacked from a White House dining room | Lloyd Green
					

Trump never asked the FBI or the national guard to protect Congress. He rebuffed entreaties to end the crisis. That’s because he liked what he saw




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (24 July 2022)

*Wisconsin Supreme Court Rules Unlawful the Election Systems Upon Which 2020 Conducted*​

Wisconsin Supreme Court has ruled that the entire drop-box scheme used in Wisconsin was illegal from the get-go. Leaving the next obvious question being, if that apparatus was all illegal in design, what do we make of the election that was run on it in November 2020?





​




.


----------



## DB008 (28 July 2022)

2020 Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History

   😂 😂 😂


Here is a timeline below from Michigan on election day and night.
*
Counting stopped late at night*.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Ballot counting was completed according to our sources in the TCF Center, a van drove in with 61 boxes of suspect ballots, and then a massive drop of ballots for Joe Biden took place at 6:31 in the morning to steal the election from President Trump.
































If you still think Biden was elected fair and square, you've been played.

Here is the thing - they haven't only been cheating with the Republicans, they have also been cheating on the Democrats too. They just got caught this time round and you can't accept it. It's actually sad. But, life still goes on.


Divide and conquer as they say....


.


----------



## DB008 (1 August 2022)

2020 Was The Most Most Most Secure Election in US History

   😂 😂 😂


​


----------



## DB008 (2 August 2022)

Nunes weighs in on the bombshell letter from Grassley pertaining to DOJ/FBI corruption.

Nunes confirms the importance of FBI Agent Brian Auten, and his involvement in covering up Hunter’s Laptop, as well as falsely legitimizing Russian disinformation to spy on Trump via the Steele dossier.

FBI Agent Brian Auten should have his security clearances cancelled ASAP.


FBI supervisory intelligence agent Brian Auten opened in August 2020 the assessment that was later used by the agency, according to the disclosures. One of the whistleblowers claimed the FBI assistant special agent in charge of the Washington field office, Timothy Thibault, shut down a line of inquiry into Hunter Biden in October 2020 despite some of the details being known to be true at the time.​​A whistleblower also said Thibault “ordered closed” an “avenue of additional derogatory Hunter Biden reporting," according to Grassley, even though “all of the reporting was either verified or verifiable via criminal search warrants.” The senator said Thibault “ordered the matter closed without providing a valid reason as required” and that FBI officials “subsequently attempted to improperly mark the matter in FBI systems so that it could not be opened in the future,” according to the disclosures.​
Whistleblowers alleged investigators from an FBI headquarters team “were in communication with FBI agents responsible for the Hunter Biden information targeted by Mr. Auten's assessment” and that their findings on whether the claims were true or disinformation were placed “in a restricted access sub-file” in September 2020, according to the senator.​
The whistleblower disclosures “appear to indicate that there was a scheme in place among certain FBI officials to undermine derogatory information connected to Hunter Biden by falsely suggesting it was disinformation," Grassley said. The new allegations, summarized by Grassley in a Monday letter to Attorney General Merrick Garland and FBI Director Christopher Wray, were previously unknown.​​The new information comes after Auten was involved in the Trump-Russia investigation, including interviewing Igor Danchenko, the alleged main source for British ex-spy Christopher Steele’s dossier in 2017. Congressional sources confirmed to the _Washington Examiner_ that Auten is the “Supervisory Intel Agent” from DOJ Inspector General Michael Horowitz’s 2019 report on Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act abuse.​​Grassley said the “volume and consistency” of the whistleblower allegations “substantiate their credibility.” The claims come as the U.S. attorney’s office in Delaware is reportedly nearing a decision on whether to charge Hunter Biden, who has denied any wrongdoing.​​The assessment by Auten in August 2020 was opened the same month Grassley and Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) received a briefing from the FBI “that purportedly related to our Biden investigation and a briefing for which the contents were later leaked in order to paint the investigation in a false light,” Grassley said. The senator said Senate Democrats asked for a briefing in July 2020 “from the very same FBI HQ team that discredited the derogatory Hunter Biden information.”​​The FBI inquiry into Hunter Biden reportedly began as a tax investigation, then expanded into a scrutiny of potential money-laundering and foreign lobbying; the DOJ has declined to hand over investigative details.​​Thibault, who investigated corruption in the nation’s capital, may have violated the Hatch Act over his social media posts criticizing then-President Donald Trump and then-Attorney General William Barr in 2020, according to Horowitz last month.​
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...nter-biden-wrongly-labeled-disinformation-fbi​
​




Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## DB008 (5 August 2022)

Karri Lake wins Maricopa County for the Mid-Terms GOP

This is great news

The 2020 Election fraud is starting to get opened up to the public


Trump won 2020 by a landslide


CCTV proof with server login credential timestamps - but 2020 was the most secure election in US history

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂










.


----------



## DB008 (8 August 2022)

The reason it takes so long in Maricopa County, Arizona is to take the ballots in all the batches they slip in running them twice!






Your browser is not able to display this video.




But, there is no evidence of voter fraud

CNN/MSNBC/ABC said so.....

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂
.


.


----------



## DB008 (9 August 2022)

​FBI is woke

Go Woke, Go Broke


The USA has lost its way.....


.​


----------



## DB008 (9 August 2022)

Can ASF members connect the dots?

Keri Lake smashed the votes over the weekend in AZ

No wonder the Biden Regime is crapping their pants

Lets raid a former President

The USA has turned into a clown world....






Don't forget, Hillary Clinton spied on Trump as a Presidential Candidate and as a sitting US President (FACT), and nothing happened.
Total corruption.
Conspiracy? No, this is a fact.
The USA Woke movement has taken over, the USA is going down the toilet....



.


----------



## moXJO (10 August 2022)

DB008 said:


> Can ASF members connect the dots?
> 
> Keri Lake smashed the votes over the weekend in AZ
> 
> ...



Huge overreach by the dems.  "Saving democracy" by destroying it further.
Absolutely crazy stuff done for the optics for rabid supporters.

They better hope they don't get Trump back.


----------



## wayneL (10 August 2022)

What is truly disturbing is that no matter what one thinks of the God Emporer, the left support the flouting of due process and law, just to get Trump and other conservatives.

The US civil war mk11 getting ever closer.


----------



## basilio (10 August 2022)

Is the "God Emperor who-can-tell-no lies-and-has- *never,-ever*- done-anything criminal" completely above the law ?  
We know that he took 15 boxes of Presidential records to Mars a Lago which in itself is an offense which would disqualify him from seeking office again.  And that is just for a start.









						Yet more disgrace for Trump as the FBI raid Mar-a-Lago. Of course, he’s milking it | Marina Hyde
					

Law enforcement agents searched the 45th president’s mansion – and gave him another reason to run in 2024, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## wayneL (10 August 2022)

basilio said:


> Is the "God Emperor who-can-tell-no lies-and-has- *never,-ever*- done-anything criminal" completely above the law ?
> We know that he took 15 boxes of Presidential records to Mars a Lago which in itself is an offense which would disqualify him from seeking office again.  And that is just for a start.
> 
> 
> ...




The Dems are absolutely desperate to avoid being humiliated by The Donald in the next election and as is abundantly clear by now, will do anything they can to get him off the ticket.

If they could get him on anything, they would.

However as the democrats will be absolutely obliterated in the next presidential election the matter who runs, they are, and should be, absolutely petrified for the inevitable retribution.

There are enough skeletons in the closet air for much mirth and enjoyment for the non TDS class for years to come.


----------



## PZ99 (10 August 2022)

Hehe... this is bad right ?

_After a tremendous amount of work over the last year, the FBI is completing its investigation and referring the case to the Department of Justice for a prosecutive decision. What I would like to do today is tell you three things: what we did; what we found; and what we are recommending to the Department of Justice.

This will be an unusual statement in at least a couple ways. First, I am going to include more detail about our process than I ordinarily would, because I think the American people deserve those details in a case of intense public interest. Second, I have not coordinated or reviewed this statement in any way with the Department of Justice or any other part of the government. They do not know what I am about to say.

I want to start by thanking the FBI employees who did remarkable work in this case. Once you have a better sense of how much we have done, you will understand why I am so grateful and proud of their efforts._


----------



## moXJO (10 August 2022)

basilio said:


> Is the "God Emperor who-can-tell-no lies-and-has- *never,-ever*- done-anything criminal" completely above the law ?
> We know that he took 15 boxes of Presidential records to Mars a Lago which in itself is an offense which would disqualify him from seeking office again.  And that is just for a start.
> 
> 
> ...



They were returned January I thought. If they can pin Trump now then they can stop him running again. Assuming he is going to run.
Lest we forget:
Russian collusion.
Pee pee dossier.
"Very fine people"
Veterans comment 
And so on.


----------



## DB008 (10 August 2022)

The DOJ/FBI is now an arm of the DNC.


----------



## basilio (11 August 2022)

Trump took the 5th when questioned about his business dealings.
Absolutely within his legal rights to refuse to say anything that might incriminate  him.









						Trump declines to answer questions in New York business investigation
					

Ex-president pleads the fifth two days after the FBI raided his Florida home, seeking classified documents




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (12 August 2022)

Looks like we can get to hear what the FBI were looking for at Mars a Lago - *but only if Trump agrees.*  The ball is in his court.

Why didn't the FBI just ask Trump to  return the documents he (illegally) took from the White  House ? Well they did - repeatedly. Donald Trump as usual just ignored earlier discussions with the FBI.


US Attorney-General Merrick Garland personally approved search of Donald Trump's home for suspected illegal records​Posted 4h ago4 hours ago, updated 26m ago26 minutes ago
Space to play or pause, M to mute, left and right arrows to seek, up and down arrows for volume.





Merrick Garland "personally approved" the decision to search Donald Trump's Florida estate.
Share this article

US Attorney-General Merrick Garland says federal agents searched former president Donald Trump's Florida estate as part of an investigation into whether he illegally removed records from the White House as he was leaving office.
Key points:​
The Justice Department has asked a court to unseal the search warrant
It is not clear if Donald Trump's legal team will object to the release of the warrant
Trump supporters and some Republicans have accused Democrats of targeting the former president

Mr Garland, the nation's top law enforcement official, said he personally approved the decision to search Mr Trump's home.
He also said the Justice Department had asked the federal court in Florida to unseal the search warrant due to "substantial public interest" in the wake of Mr Trump revealing the search was happening.









						US Attorney-General asks court to unseal search warrant for Trump's Florida home
					

US Attorney-General Merrick Garland says federal agents searched Donald Trump's Florida estate as part of an investigation into whether he illegally removed records from the White House as he was leaving office.




					www.abc.net.au
				



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FBI search of Trump’s Mar-a-Lago home followed tip classified records were there – report​Sources say justice department officials worried records were being held unlawfully at the former president’s Florida estate


Federal investigators searched Donald Trump’s Mar-a-Lago home in Palm Beach after an informant told them he might be storing classified records at his private club, the Wall Street Journal has reported.

The search on Monday reportedly came two months after federal law enforcement officials came to Mar-a-Lago to talk about boxes of government documents that were being stored there.

.. The Journal’s report chronicled discussions between justice department officials and Trump’s lawyers over these records. *On 3 June, a high-ranking justice department official and three FBI agents came to Trump’s Mar-a-Lago house “to discuss boxes with government records sitting in a basement storage room along with suits, sweaters and golf shoes”.*

Trump and his team seemed unaware of the possible gravity of the situation during this meeting, the newspaper said. “The former president even popped into the June 3 meeting at Mar-a-Lago, shaking hands,” the Journal reported. A source told the Journal that Trump said: “‘I appreciate the job you’re doing … anything you need, let us know.’”

*The FBI sent a missive several days later asking for a more secure lock to be placed on the storage room’s door. “In the following weeks, however, someone familiar with the stored papers told investigators there may be still more classified documents at the private club,” the Journal reported.*

The potential presence of these records follows the National Archives’ removal of 15 boxes earlier this year. Officials with the justice department were skeptical that Trump’s team was being forthright about the records that were still at his home, a source told the newspaper.









						FBI search of Donald Trump’s home followed tip classified records were there – report
					

Sources say justice department officials worried records were being held unlawfully at the former president’s Florida estate




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2022)

Worth mentioning Garland was an Obama donor and was involved in the Epstein defence... FYI.

...things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## basilio (12 August 2022)

wayneL said:


> Worth mentioning Garland was an Obama donor and was involved in the Epstein defence... FYI.
> 
> ...things that make you go hmmmm.



*" But what about the emails  !!! ??"*

Really Wayne.  Get a grip.  How about acknowledging the bare minimum of this particular aspect of the investigations into Donald Trump.

Namely
1) He carted off for his own purpose truckloads of official Whitehouse documents in direct contravention of the laws surrounding the security of this government information

2) Despite having returned some 15 boxes of files he still held an indeterminate number behind at Mars a Lago and possibly elsewhere

3) When the FBI turned up on June 3rd to have a chat about the remaining government documents ...nothing seems to have happened.

So the FBI decided to just go in and * get the classified government documents that Donald Trump had unlawfully taken with him. *


----------



## moXJO (12 August 2022)

basilio said:


> *" But what about the emails  !!! ??"*
> 
> Really Wayne.  Get a grip.  How about acknowledging the bare minimum of this particular aspect of the investigations into Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



It's nothing to do with the documents Bas. It's a bloody political hit.
Fbi is in fine form. Maybe they can find "Russian collusion" amongst the pile.


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2022)

@basilio I'm all for rule of law, so let's go back a president or three, shall we?

Perhaps even a current one?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2022)

Basically the Donald, in the view of the FBI, is too stupid to be allowed hold Top Secret documents and they have been retrieved. 

I do not hold this view. I believe he is more stupid than the FBI believe him to be. 

gg


----------



## basilio (12 August 2022)

Apparently some of the documents Trump was holding related to nuclear weapons and weapons systems.
Interesting analysis of a fluid situation.

Report that FBI sought nuclear documents sharpens Trump showdown with Justice Department​




Analysis by Stephen Collinson, CNN

Updated 0505 GMT (1305 HKT) August 12, 2022



 (CNN)A report that FBI agents searched for classified documents related to nuclear weapons at Donald Trump's Florida resort could explain the urgency of the unprecedented operation at the home of an ex-President and takes his showdown with the Justice Department to a grave new level.

The account in The Washington Post could also undercut Republican lawmakers, who didn't wait for details of the case before criticizing a search they claimed was more typical of a tyrannical state. The latest development also further ups the stakes of an escalating legal battle after Attorney General Merrick Garland on Thursday called the former commander-in-chief's bluff and, in an unusual move, asked a court to unseal the search warrant and inventory of property taken from Trump's home.









						Analysis: Report that FBI sought nuclear documents sharpens Trump showdown with Justice Department
					

A report that FBI agents searched for classified documents related to nuclear weapons at Donald Trump's Florida resort could explain the urgency of the unprecedented operation at the home of an ex-President and takes his showdown with the Justice Department to a grave new level.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## moXJO (12 August 2022)

Trump supposedly told them to release the warrant.


----------



## basilio (13 August 2022)

So now we know what the FBI were looking for and what they found. 
But of course the wern't "Top Secret" of Classified because  .... Don said they weren't   

FBI seized 'top secret' documents from Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago property, unsealed search warrant reveals​Posted 3h ago3 hours ago, updated 3m ago3 minutes ago





 The search warrant reveals the FBI is investigating possible breaches of several US laws.(Reuters: Marco Bello)
Help keep family & friends informed by sharing this article

Court documents have revealed the FBI seized 11 sets of classified information from Donald Trump's Florida property earlier this week, including some marked "top secret".
Key points:​
Donald Trump did not object to the release of the list of items recovered by the FBI following its search of his Mar-a-Lago estate
The unsealed search warrant reveals Mr Trump is being investigated for possible violations of the Espionage Act and several other laws
The Justice Department had called for the warrant to be unsealed citing "substantial public interest"

A federal judge has unsealed the search warrant and a list of the items recovered by the FBI after the former president said he did not object to their release.

The search warrant reveals Mr Trump is being investigated for possible violations of the Espionage Act, a federal law that prohibits the possession or transmission of national defence information.

The two other laws cited involve concealing, removing or destroying records.









						Search warrant unsealed, revealing FBI seized 'top secret' information from Trump's property
					

Court documents reveal the FBI seized multiple sets of classified information from Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago property in Florida earlier this week, including some marked "top secret".




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (13 August 2022)

What did the FBI take away ?  Clearly a hell of a lot.  20 Boxes of documents for a start.  How critical was the information


_Some of the seized documents are marked as "classified/TS/SCI", which is shorthand for "top secret/sensitive compartmented information". 
The receipt does not specify what's in the documents. 
But the US government has three tiers for classifying sensitive information: confidential, secret and top secret. 
The highest level of security clearance is required to access sensitive compartmented information. 

*Such documents are only meant to be stored and viewed in special secure facilities — certainly not in golf clubs. *

Members pay to access Mar-a-Lago, which means anything stored there could, in theory, be vulnerable to America's foreign adversaries, or their spies. _









						Top secret documents, photos and 'info re: President of France': What the FBI took from Trump's house
					

A list of items seized from Donald Trump's Florida mansion includes 20 boxes of documents, photos and a handwritten note. Here's what it could mean for the former US president.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## mullokintyre (13 August 2022)

PZ99 said:


> Hehe... this is bad right ?
> 
> _After a tremendous amount of work over the last year, the FBI is completing its investigation and referring the case to the Department of Justice for a prosecutive decision. What I would like to do today is tell you three things: what we did; what we found; and what we are recommending to the Department of Justice.
> 
> ...



PZ, I presume those are not your words, but as just a gentle reminder that if you are going to quote  some source, can you put something to identifying the source?
Its not that i don't trust you, I just like to put everything in context.
Thanks,
Mick


----------



## ghotib (13 August 2022)

I think this is the source for PZ's quote, right PZ?


----------



## basilio (13 August 2022)

There has been a very predictable storm of controversy over exactly what was taken from Mars aLago and Trumps various offices in the complex.

I took one for the team and did a deep dive into the various alternative reality sites that are passionate about Donald Trumps integrity. There were a few interesting perspectives.

*1) There was no classified information at Mars a Lago.   *By dint of being President, Donald Trump had declassified any and every document he took with him.  Therefore there is no case for saying these were Top Secret or Highly sensitive documents

*2) Trump was saving these documents from the Deep State and the Democrats.  *This argued that on leaving the White House Donald Trump was concerned that there was much critical information that couldn't be trusted with a Democrat President and the corrupt Deep State operatives in the administration.  He needed to keep these documents in a safe place ahead of his rightful return to Presidency when the illegal election results were overturned.

*3) The documents were protected under Habeas Corpus law. *This argument ran along the lines of "Keep the Body". They say that Habeas Corpus translates as "Finders Keepers" in modern vernacular and means that because Donald Trump had the documents as President he was entitled to keep them,* if he wished,* when he left the White House. Therefore he hadn't broken any law.  (Pretty creative I thought.  Much originalist legal analysis in that take)

*4) The alleged documents were a hoax.  *There was no important material held or seized at Mars A lago. The alleged documents were deliberately mislabeled or false ones put in their place. They pointed out that Donald Trump had already said this substitution was a likely occurrence so that seemed sufficient evidence to dismiss the entire process as a false flag operation intended to attack the rightful President

These were the most cogent and sensible arguments I found.  I havn't covered the ones alluding to shapeshifters taking over the FBI and outright rejection of any raid as simply a Giant Hoax. 

There was a  suggestion from Q sources that this was an exceptionally clever ploy by Donald Trump to draw into the open the various nefarious  forces attacking the Great  Trump United States and then clean then out with one fell swoop.  This analysis did point out the critical role an enraged mass Trump movement could play in attacking and overturning the FBI as well as all the other identified "enemies of the people".


----------



## basilio (13 August 2022)

ghotib said:


> I think this is the source for PZ's quote, right PZ?



Great find.  It relates back to the Hilary Clinton investigation. Well worth a read.


----------



## DB008 (13 August 2022)

Biden Regime is clutching at straws.

_*In May, former Trump administration official Kash Patel told Breitbart News that the president had already declassified materials at Mar-a-Lago*_.

“_*I was there with President Trump when he said ‘We are declassifying this information'.*_


----------



## Knobby22 (13 August 2022)

Polling shows Ron DeSantis is now favourite among Republicans especially among young and educated Republican members.
And after this latest dodgy behaviour you can be sure more will be swayed.








						Half of G.O.P. Voters Ready to Leave Trump Behind, Poll Finds
					

Far from consolidating his support, the former president appears weakened in his party, especially with younger and college-educated Republicans. Gov. Ron DeSantis of Florida is the most popular alternative.




					www.google.com.au


----------



## moXJO (14 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Polling shows Ron DeSantis is now favourite among Republicans especially among young and educated Republican members.
> And after this latest dodgy behaviour you can be sure more will be swayed.
> 
> 
> ...



Many have moved on from Trump. Documents that would take Trump out of the running and allow DeSantis to run without that "clown show" in the background. It's the best option for Republicans.

They can make political mileage out of fbi overreach. If Trump is taken out then his supporters will galvanise behind Desantis. 
Now for the political manoeuvring.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2022)

moXJO said:


> Many have moved on from Trump. Documents that would take Trump out of the running and allow DeSantis to run without that "clown show" in the background. It's the best option for Republicans.
> 
> They can make political mileage out of fbi overreach. If Trump is taken out then his supporters will galvanise behind Desantis.
> Now for the political manoeuvring.



I really think DeSantis would be a better Pres on a number of levels, but part of me would just love Trump to win again for a number of different reasons, and just to watch sufferers of TDS heads explode.  

Mind you I do see a new disease developing, DeSantis Derangement Syndrome. The first symptom was leftists running around like morons shouting about "Don't sat gay".


----------



## moXJO (14 August 2022)

wayneL said:


> I really think DeSantis would be a better Pres on a number of levels, but part of me would just love Trump to win again for a number of different reasons, and just to watch sufferers of TDS heads explode.
> 
> Mind you I do see a new disease developing, DeSantis Derangement Syndrome. The first symptom was leftists running around like morons shouting about "Don't sat gay".



The establishment dems and Republicans are  war hungry. Bidens managed to plonk us in the middle of one of the most dangerous situations in history. I'm sure North Korea is supplying Russia with weapons now. 

Australia is in the firing line. Why we stick up for the US when they have proven they can't be trusted is beyond me.


----------



## DB008 (14 August 2022)




----------



## DB008 (14 August 2022)

The Dems do not want Trump to run in 2024. Simple as that. Liz Cheney has stated this openly.

Last weekend was the race for the GOP nominee in AZ - Karri Lake won every county. Every Trump endorsement so far has also won.

Dems are desperate. Hey, let fabricate another story, hmm, lets pick stealing nuclear documents.

If you can't see that it's all about public perception, you've got rocks in your head. We are living and witnessing modern day propaganda. It's so fun and interesting to watch.

Hook.Line.Sinker. You've been played.


The ultimate declassifying authority of the U.S. government and through executive orders most recently issued in 2003 by George W. Bush and Barack Obama in 2009 that specifically exempt the president and vice president from having to follow the stringent declassification procedures every other federal agency and official must follow.​​The very fact that these documents were present at Mar-a-Lago means they couldn’t have been classified," the former president's office stated. "As we can all relate to, everyone ends up having to bring home their work from time to time. American Presidents are no different. President Trump, in order to prepare for work the next day, often took documents including classified documents from the Oval Office to the residence.​​"He had a standing order that documents removed from the Oval Office and taken into the residence were deemed to be declassified," the statement added. "The power to classify and declassify documents rests solely with the President of the United States. The idea that some paper-pushing bureaucrat, with classification authority delegated BY THE PRESIDENT, needs to approve of declassification is absurd."​​Two former senior aides who worked for Trump in the latter half of his term said they were aware that Trump routinely took documents to the residence rather than return them to the Staff Secretary or the intelligence official who provided them. Asked whether there was a standing order, one former official "I don't know anyone or anything that disputes that."​​Ordinarily, documents declassified by a president are later retrieved and marked declassified, usually by crossing a line through the prior classification markings. But former top aides to prior presidents acknowledged the president's power to declassify was absolute and at times resulted in instant declassification decisions.​​One prior administration official related an instance where his boss, while talking to a foreign leader, gave top-secret information to the leader, declassifying simply by sharing what he had seen in a top-secret marked document. Another official related an instance he witnessed in which a president, during a meeting, received a top secret document  and one official got up to leave because his clearance was only at the secret level.​​"The president instantly approved that staffer to stay and consume the top-secret intelligence because it benefited the president's work at that moment," the person told Just the News.​​​Hook.Line.Sinker.

But don't worry, 2020 was the most secure election in the history of the USA

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂
.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 August 2022)

ghotib said:


> I think this is the source for PZ's quote, right PZ?



This is why i think it is important to provide the sources of quotes. 
When I read it, I assumed it was in response to the current FBI investigation of Trump which most of the conversation was about,  whereas it the link provided shows it was  related to Hillary Clinton investigation.
Mick


----------



## PZ99 (15 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> PZ, I presume those are not your words, but as just a gentle reminder that if you are going to quote  some source, can you put something to identifying the source?
> Its not that i don't trust you, I just like to put everything in context.
> Thanks,
> Mick



Sorry about that. I had tried to insert the source into one of the words and it obviously didn't work and I didn't check it afterwords. Yes it was about the Crooked Hillary investigation.

Ironically, putting everything in context is exactly what that quote was all about


----------



## Knobby22 (15 August 2022)




----------



## DB008 (15 August 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


Having said the above, I think the general public has lost faith in the FBI.
The FBI is meant to be apolitical, but they aren't 


Remember this....






And this...






FBI is woke


I think the most interesting part so far from the MAL raid was how Trump & Co watched the raid via secure feed in NY. The affidavit for the raid also hasn't been released either, gee-wizz, l wonder why...???

.


----------



## orr (15 August 2022)

The FBI appear not to be bigots,Trans-phobes, racist or Homo -phobes. A couple of issues still in the 'in-box' at your desk DB.


----------



## DB008 (16 August 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (17 August 2022)

Based on the DOJ’s lack of transparency and Trump’s posturing, it’s safe to assume the DOJ doesn’t want us to see what’s in the affidavit. Meaning they know they f'ed up.

If the raid produced evidence of a crime, no one would care about the probable cause. Looks like the DOJ/FBI got greedy, and thought if they “got” Trump, the affidavit would be forgotten.

Well they didn’t find anything...









.​


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2022)

Last drinks!









						Donald Trump faces a Nixon-like end to his political career
					

Donald Trump registered one dubious political victory this week.




					www.skynews.com.au


----------



## DB008 (18 August 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (18 August 2022)

As far back in 2016, the FBI used a Yahoo report to corroborate the Steele Dossier to spy on Trump. A false report that was intentionally leaked by the FBI, as per the IG Report from Horowitz.

We need that affidavit to be made public.

Based on the DOJ’s lack of transparency and Trump’s posturing, it’s safe to assume the DOJ doesn’t want us to see what’s in the affidavit. Meaning they know they fk'd up.

If the raid produced evidence of a crime, no one would care about the probable cause. Looks like the DOJ/FBI got greedy, and thought if they “got” Trump, the affidavit would be forgotten.

Well they didn’t find anything, and unless there’s some substantial reasonable cause, the FBI face extinction in 2023. 


The DOJ admits that the FBI seized property from President Trump that went outside the scope of the warrant.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## DB008 (21 August 2022)

M​


----------



## DB008 (22 August 2022)

.


​


----------



## DB008 (22 August 2022)

2020 Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History

   😂 😂 😂



The "Before" and "After" image files of the Dominion Machine from Mesa Colorado (related to the Tina Peters case) have hash values! This is evidence of competence.






The reason that matters is that these can be used to prove that downstream copies of the same image files are authentic. It prevents disinformation operators from claiming there were (or weren't) files on the disk image, because changing even a single byte of data can cause the hash value to be invalid.

But CNN, MSNBC, ABC the New York Times & WaPo all said that the 2020 US Presidential Election was the most secure and Sleepy Joe Biden got 81 million votes. It must be true.....




.


----------



## DB008 (22 August 2022)

This (raid) is all about Trump's RICO case against Hillary and her crew that set all that up.
The same division of the FBI that raided Trump is the same division that was involved in Crossfire Hurricane.
The same judge magistrate that was overseeing the RICO case and then recused himself for bias against Trump is the same judge that signed the warrant with an affidavit sent directly to him via WhatsApp. So they wanted him specifically to sign the warrant.
The amount of corruption in all of this is staggering.


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2022)

Why it must be Trump


----------



## wayneL (24 August 2022)

The plot thickens:









						Opinion | The Trump Warrant Had No Legal Basis
					

A former president’s rights under the Presidential Records Act trump the statutes the FBI cited to justify the Mar-a-Lago raid.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## The Triangle (24 August 2022)

wayneL said:


> The plot thickens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"They" managed to deflect the media from reporting on energy costs and inflation for the past 2 weeks and probably the next month.  

Successful misdirection.  Job done.  Legally is and always was irrelevant.


----------



## DB008 (27 August 2022)

2020 Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History

   😂 😂 😂


NEW - FBI interferes with Facebook over content posted by media companies on the platform, Zuckerberg suggests in an interview with Joe Rogan.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


















.​


----------



## Knobby22 (27 August 2022)

Connfected outrage to control the masses. After the midterm elections a lot of stuff will come out. 
The Republicans want to get rid of Trump without being seen to do so.


----------



## DB008 (27 August 2022)

The Republicans Democrats want to get rid of Trump without being seen to do so no matter what.

Weaponizing the DOJ/FBI against a political opponent. The USA has sunk to new lows. So much for Democracy.

The DOJ/FBI should be looking at Hillary Clinton. She had classified documents, on a unsecured server when she was Secretary of State and asked her maid to print them out.


​*Clinton directed her maid to print out classified materials*​
As secretary of state, Hillary Clinton routinely asked her maid to print out sensitive government emails and documents — including ones containing classified information — from her house in Washington, DC, emails and FBI memos show. But the housekeeper lacked the security clearance to handle such material.​​In fact, Marina Santos was called on so frequently to receive emails that she may hold the secrets to emailgate — if only the FBI and Congress would subpoena her and the equipment she used.​​Clinton entrusted far more than the care of her DC residence, known as Whitehaven, to Santos. She expected the Filipino immigrant to handle state secrets, further opening the Democratic presidential nominee to criticism that she played fast and loose with national security.​​Clinton would first receive highly sensitive emails from top aides at the State Department and then request that they, in turn, forward the messages and any attached documents to Santos to print out for her at the home.​​Among other things, Clinton requested that Santos print out drafts of her speeches, confidential memos and “call sheets” — background information and talking points prepared for the secretary of state in advance of a phone call with a foreign head of state.​​“Pls ask Marina to print for me in am,” Clinton emailed top aide Huma Abedin regarding a redacted 2011 message marked sensitive but unclassified.​​In a classified 2012 email dealing with the new president of Malawi, another Clinton aide, Monica Hanley, advised Clinton, “We can ask Marina to print this.”​​“Revisions to the Iran points” was the subject line of a classified April 2012 email to Clinton from Hanley. In it, the text reads, “Marina is trying to print for you.”​​Both classified emails were marked “confidential,” the tier below “secret” or “top secret.”​​Santos also had access to a highly secure room called an SCIF (sensitive compartmented information facility) that diplomatic security agents set up at Whitehaven, according to FBI notes from an interview with Abedin.​​From within the SCIF, Santos — who had no clearance — “collected documents from the secure facsimile machine for Clinton,” the FBI notes revealed.​

More on link below....​
https://nypost.com/2016/11/06/clinton-directed-her-maid-to-print-out-classified-materials/​

.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 August 2022)

DB008 said:


> The Republicans Democrats want to get rid of Trump without being seen to do so no matter what.
> 
> Weaponizing the DOJ/FBI against a political opponent. The USA has sunk to new lows. So much for Democracy.
> 
> ...



Come on. Republican pick is


----------



## Knobby22 (27 August 2022)

DB008 said:


> The Republicans Democrats want to get rid of Trump without being seen to do so no matter what.
> 
> Weaponizing the DOJ/FBI against a political opponent. The USA has sunk to new lows. So much for Democracy.
> 
> ...



You reckon?








						Donald Trump nominated the FBI director who led the Mar-a-Lago search: 'He will make us all proud'
					

Trump once said his FBI Director Chris Wray would "make us all proud." That was a few years before Wray would sign off on a search of the former president's Mar-a-Lago residence.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DB008 (28 August 2022)

​
So, the -

FBI lied
DOJ lied
Facebook lied
Twitter lied
CNN lied
MSNBC lied
ABC lied

About Hunter Biden's laptop.

We now know, 100% that the laptop was Hunter Bidens. 

But they are telling the truth about the 2020 Election. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂​


----------



## Knobby22 (28 August 2022)

No, the lie was the existence of the Hunter PC.

Still have not seen one shred of evidence Despite promises  Completely confected by Rudi as it obviously doesn't exist.

Tucker knows this which makes him the liar. You believe it which makes you a ......


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2022)

I could have put this in the entry threaD, or the inflation thread... Because Trump was right


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> No, the lie was the existence of the Hunter PC.
> 
> Still have not seen one shred of evidence Despite promises  Completely confected by Rudi as it obviously doesn't exist.
> 
> Tucker knows this which makes him the liar. You believe it which makes you a ......



I haven't really followed too closely, apart from amusement value of the monumental hypocrisy and double standards of the US legacy media.

But one does wonder then, where they got the hard drive??









						Hunter Biden's hard drive shows he, his firm earned about $11 million from 2013 to 2018
					

The hard drive and documents from Senate Republicans indicate few of Biden’s deals ever came to fruition and shed light on how fast he was spending his money.




					www.google.com
				




Snip: NBC News obtained a copy of Biden’s laptop hard drive from a representative of Rudy Giuliani and examined Biden’s business dealings from 2013 to 2018 based on the information available on the hard drive and the scope of the documents released by the Senate.


----------



## DB008 (28 August 2022)

Knobby, l have "some" pictures, can't post them publicly. Do you want me to DM you?


----------



## moXJO (28 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> No, the lie was the existence of the Hunter PC.
> 
> Still have not seen one shred of evidence Despite promises  Completely confected by Rudi as it obviously doesn't exist.
> 
> Tucker knows this which makes him the liar. You believe it which makes you a ......



Unfortunately the lie was that "it didn't exist".
Lots of news outlets that hated Trump have verified it. It was forensically analysed and 100% verification of the authenticity that it is Hunter Biden’s laptop.

The suppression of the hunter laptop story across social media is looking like actual interference in the 2020 election. It was big enough to have changed the course of the election with possible involvement of the fbi.

Looking very suss and backed with actual proof.


----------



## DB008 (29 August 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 August 2022)

DB008 said:


> Knobby, l have "some" pictures, can't post them publicly. Do you want me to DM you?



No, I want to see official, not rigged up stuff. if they had it they would have used it especially before the election when they "lost " it. Not hard to copy a hard drive and do a wilileaks. its obvious they just have innuendo.


----------



## DB008 (30 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> No, I want to see official, not rigged up stuff. if they had it they would have used it especially before the election when they "lost " it. Not hard to copy a hard drive and do a wikileaks. its obvious they just have innuendo.




An inconvenient truth....

Still in denial l see.

It's ok, l have also been wrong before and admitted it, but you know what, it takes a man to say, "Yep, l was wrong" and admit they were wrong. 
















Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (30 August 2022)

2020 Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History

   😂 😂 😂






Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## DB008 (30 August 2022)

*FYI*









.​


----------



## moXJO (30 August 2022)

DB008 said:


> *FYI*
> 
> 
> View attachment 146101
> ...



This is the case. So long as those documents are available to the general pop (I think, freedom of information).


----------



## Knobby22 (30 August 2022)

moXJO said:


> This is the case. So long as those documents are available to the general pop (I think, freedom of information).



Hence it is the librarians taking him on!


----------



## DB008 (31 August 2022)

Corruption right up there....





.​


----------



## DB008 (31 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> No, I want to see official, not rigged up stuff. if they had it they would have used it especially before the election when they "lost " it.










.​


----------



## Knobby22 (31 August 2022)

Accusation.  Anyone can make those.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 August 2022)

If wishes were horses then beggars would ride.

Rudy said they had the hard drive before the election and it had so much damaging information.
After the election he no longer had it.

it is obvious he never had the hard drive but the believers are unable to accept the fact they were had and so a conspiracy is formed.
I expect you both to laugh at this otherwise you will have to think maybe Rudi was lying....a step too far.

But that doesn't mean Hunter is innocent as the driven snow. What was the USA/CIA (under Obama) doing in Ukraine convincing them to block the Russian fleet in Crimea? ..starting this war.


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Accusation.  Anyone can make those.



Irrespective of whatever the facts are, I thought this was histerically ironic


----------



## DB008 (1 September 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> it is obvious he never had the hard drive




LOL


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/.../giuliani-fbi-raid-hunter-biden-b1839979.html​

.


----------



## DB008 (1 September 2022)

2020 Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History

   😂 😂 😂





Your browser is not able to display this video.



2000 Mules

How 'True the Vote' purchased data that tracked the mules.


CNN - Wireless carriers keep your location data for years and provide it to the police​
​Washington (CNN Business)​​The country's largest wireless carriers not only know where you are every time you make a phone call or use your data connection, but they routinely hold onto that location information for months and in some cases years, providing it to law enforcement whether you like it or not, according to carrier letters made public last week by the Federal Communications Commission.​​From data about which cell towers your smartphone has been communicating with to your specific GPS coordinates, your smartphone constantly gives off a tremendous amount of information on your whereabouts, the letters from AT&T, Verizon and other carriers show.​For example, T-Mobile retains granular latitude and longitude coordinates of devices on its network for up to 90 days, and less-granular cell-site location data for up to two years, the company told the FCC in a letter dated Aug. 3. Verizon said it holds cell-site data for up to one year, while AT&T said it may retain cell-site data for up to five years.​​The company letters highlight how telecom companies, and not just tech platforms, cooperate with government requests for personal information — an issue that's received intense scrutiny in recent months as new state laws restricting abortion have prompted critics to worry about cellular location data being used to prosecute abortion-seekers. In addition to sending official data requests to companies, government agencies have also resorted to simply buying personal data from the open market themselves, a practice US lawmakers have questioned authorities about this year.​​That sensitive data, privacy advocates have said, can reveal whether a person may have visited an abortion clinic or sought other reproductive care, even if the location data was merely collected for the purposes of facilitating an unrelated call or mobile web search at the time.​"Governments collect information for many reasons. But, all too often, data collected by the state is misused and weaponized for other purposes," the Electronic Frontier Foundation, a digital rights group, wrote in a blog post this spring.​

More on link below...

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/08/29/tech/wireless-carriers-locations-fcc/index.html​


FTC sues data broker for allegedly selling location data​from hundreds of millions of phones​
​The Federal Trade Commission filed suit against Idaho-based data broker Kochava on Monday, alleging it sold location data from hundreds of millions of mobile devices that could be used to track individuals’ movements from places including reproductive health clinics, domestic violence shelters and places of worship.​​The agency claims Kochava violated a section of the FTC Act that prohibits unfair deceptive practices in commerce.​​Using data Kochava collected on mobile devices and combining it with public map programs, the FTC found it was possible to infer the identity of the device owner by linking those devices to sensitive locations and tracing them back to single-family homes. The agency claimed that until at least June of this year, Kochava would grant users access to a sample data set of time-stamped location information from 61 million unique mobile devices, with relatively little effort required by the user seeking access to the data.​​The FTC claims Kochava was aware of this potential use, marketing its services on the Amazon Web Services Marketplace with the suggestion of using its information “to map individual devices to households.”​​The agency argues in its complaint filed in federal court in Idaho that identification via Kochava’s location data “is likely to injure consumers through exposure to stigma, discrimination, physical violence, emotional distress, and other harms.” It added that Kochava could have installed reasonable safeguards to protect consumer information, like by blacklisting information associated with sensitive locations so that it would not appear in data sets, such as addiction recovery centers, shelters or medical facilities.​​“This lawsuit shows the unfortunate reality that the FTC has a fundamental misunderstanding of Kochava’s data marketplace business and other data businesses,” Kochava Collective General Manager Brian Cox said in a statement. “Kochava operates consistently and proactively in compliance with all rules and laws, including those specific to privacy.”​​Cox said the company announced a new ability to block location data from sensitive locations prior to the FTC’s lawsuit. He said the company engaged with the FTC for weeks explaining the data collection process and hoped to come up with “effective solutions” with the agency.​

More on link below....

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/29/ftc...or-allegedly-selling-phone-location-data.html​

We can't forget about Time Magazine can we....





It's not rigged, it's fortifying it. Gotcha buddy





​
This was Biden yesterday in Pennsylvania​


He couldn't even fill a high school basketball court

But don't worry, he got the most votes in USA History - 81 million  😂  😂  😂  😂  😂  😂  😂

Yeah right​
Contrast  - this was Trump over the weekend.


​
.


----------



## DB008 (4 September 2022)

Trump won 2020. EASILY!!!!!!!!






.​


----------



## orr (4 September 2022)

William Barr's comments of the last day or so notwithstanding; His earlier summation _'this is rubber room stuff'... _
Only gains mor and more credence the longer this thread continues.

But please please do continue.


----------



## DB008 (4 September 2022)

Will Barr.....

LOL  😂  😂  😂  😂  😂 

Clutching at straws orr, is that the best you got?


.
	

		
			
		

		
	







​


----------



## IFocus (4 September 2022)

DB008 if there was any credence to the claims you have posted why haven't they be tested or confirmed by the courts, note Trump has selected many of the court positions currently held including the Supreme Court.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (4 September 2022)

DB008 said:


> 2020 Was The *Most Most Most* Secure Election in US History
> 
> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> ...




I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## DB008 (7 September 2022)

But Biden got 81 million votes. Trust me, he did. He really really did.....


Biden top - yesterday
Trump bottom - over the weekend






​


----------



## DB008 (16 September 2022)

Russia, Russia, Russia....quick, say it again....

Igor Danchenko was paid by the Dems and was also on the FBI payroll, with connections to Russian intel. Wow. It's all starting to unravel.

But, Trump was a Russian asset. 

The USA has fallen. A complete and utter disaster. It's ok, there is a tranny who is the assistant health minister, she'll (opps, did l miss gender that??) be right mate....

​


.


----------



## DB008 (23 September 2022)

So its ok for Obama, but not Trump. Hmm, l see....

The USA's DOJ/FBI and Intel Community has gone woke


Letter Surfaces of Obama Foundation Admitting in 2018 They Keep Classified Documents in Unsecured Storage at Furniture Warehouse​


“*Hoffman Estates*” is a Chicago area location containing an abandoned furniture store and warehouse.  The Obama Foundation leased, then re-upped the lease, to use the facility to store all the paper documents from the Obama administration.​​The Obama administration told the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) they were going to upload the documents into a digital form for use in the Obama library.  The paper documents were, still are, held at the Hoffman Estate warehouse while this digitization process took place.  It should be noted, the Obama Foundation has never digitized the records, hence they renewed the warehouse lease.​​Contrast against the DOJ-NSD legal position about classified records held in the secure facility of Mar-a-Lago,* a 2018 letter* from the Obama Foundation to the NARA is an example of the two-tiered selective justice system.  Within the 2018 letter the Obama team admit to storing both “classified and unclassified” documents at the warehouse:​



Obviously, there were no raids on Hoffman Estates from the FBI to secure the classified documents.  Nor did the DOJ National Security Division trigger a criminal investigation of President Obama for holding documents, particularly classified documents, against the interests of the NARA while they “digitized them;” a process, which again should be noted, never even began.​
The intent of sharing this information is just to highlight the political dynamic within the NARA, DOJ and FBI as it pertains to selective enforcement of presidential records.​









https://theconservativetreehouse.co...-in-unsecured-storage-at-furniture-warehouse/




.​


----------



## orr (23 September 2022)

Mind powers:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/09/22/trump-declassify-mind-satire/


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2022)

The recent FBI whistleblower interview - Kyle Seraphin, is very eye opening.

The FBI is woke. The FBI has become weaponized by the DNC and Left.


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2022)

The TRUE President - 45 - rally in N.C. tonight









.


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2022)

Unbelievable

Senate hearing

How can they be so wrong? With a medical report right in front of them..... Just shows how corrupt the USA has become. Our own ABC has also fallen too, they are now openly woke. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2022)




----------



## Belli (25 September 2022)

A 222 page read.  I bet paragraphs 746 and 747 would raise eyebrows in a few quarters.






						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org


----------



## Belli (25 September 2022)

Belli said:


> I bet paragraphs 746 and 747 would raise eyebrows in a few quarters.


----------



## basilio (25 September 2022)

Belli said:


> View attachment 147238
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147239



Surprise, surprise, surprise. 

Bears xhit in the woods, The Popes a Catholic, Trump lies through his teeth/is totally incompetent/utterly corrupt.

And of course millions of people will just say this is a "witch hunt" because Trump says so.


----------



## Belli (26 September 2022)

If anyone would like to read a total slap down of a judicial officer, happy reading.  Akin to saying "Did you pass Law School, you Eff Wit?"

Courts of Appeal for 11th Circuit:  Donald J Trump v United States of America


----------



## moXJO (26 September 2022)

Belli said:


> View attachment 147238
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147239



Litigation is generally drawn out in such a manner. Anything actually juicy or just another nothing burger.


----------



## DB008 (28 September 2022)




----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

Hmm, that's interesting...... 

But the MSN said it can't be true






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## basilio (3 October 2022)

Another book on the Con(fidence) Man.  Much of the material comes from asses mouth. The remainder from his family and cronies.

Confidence Man review: Maggie Haberman takes down Trump​




Donald Trump reacts to applause at a Republican dinner in Greenville, North Carolina, in 2021. Photograph: Jonathan Drake/Reuters
The New York Times reporter presents a forensic account of the damage he has done to America

Lloyd Green
Sun 2 Oct 2022 07.00 BSTLast modified on Sun 2 Oct 2022 07.01 BST


Maggie Haberman, the New York Times’ Trump whisperer, delivers. Her latest book is much more than 600 pages of context, scoop and drama. It is a political epic, tracing Donald Trump’s journey from the streets of Queens to Manhattan’s Upper East Side, from the White House to Mar-a-Lago, his Elba. There, the 45th president holds court – and broods and plots his return.



Kushner camping tale one of many bizarre scenes in latest Trump book

Read more

Haberman gives Trump and those close to him plenty of voice – and rope. The result is a cacophonous symphony. Confidence Man informs and entertains but is simultaneously absolutely not funny. Trumpworld presents a reptilian tableau – reality TV does Lord of the Flies.

For just one example, Mark Meadows, Trump’s last White House chief of staff, is depicted as erratic and detestable. Then there’s the family. Haberman reports how, after the 2016 election, Melania Trump won a renegotiated pre-nuptial agreement. Haberman also describes Trump repeatedly dumping on his son-in-law, Jared Kushner. If only he looked like Tom Brady and spoke in a deeper register. If only Ivanka had not converted to Judaism.

The abuse gets absurd – even a kind of baroque. According to Haberman, at one 2020 campaign strategy meeting Trump implied Kushner might be brutally attacked, even raped, if he ever went camping: “Can you imagine Jared and his skinny ass camping? It’d be like something out of Deliverance.”

The reader, however, should not weep for Jared. In Haberman’s telling, he is the kid who was born on third base and mistakes his good fortune with hitting a triple. For his part, Kushner is shown trashing Steve Bannon, the far-right ideologue who was campaign chair and chief White House strategist but was forced out within months.

Haberman catches Kushner gleefully asking a White House visitor: “Did you see I cut Bannon’s balls off?”

To quote Peter Navarro, like Bannon now a former Trump official under indictment, “nepotism and excrement roll downhill”.



> ‘I love being with her,’ Trump says. ‘She’s like my psychiatrist.’ Haberman is not flattered or amused




As it happens, Bannon’s testicles grew back. Like Charlie Kushner, Jared’s father, he received a Trump pardon. Bannon also helped propagate the big lie that Trump won the election, stoking the Capitol attack.

These days, Bannon awaits sentencing, convicted of contempt of Congress. He also faces felony fraud charges arising from an alleged border-wall charity scam. In Trump’s universe, there is always a grift.

For Confidence Man, Haberman interviewed Trump three times. He confesses that he is drawn to her, like a moth to a flame.

“I love being with her,” he says. “She’s like my psychiatrist”.

The daughter of Clyde Haberman, a legendary New York Times reporter, is not flattered or amused. She sees through her subject.

“The reality is that he treats everyone like they are his psychiatrists,” Haberman writes. “All present a chance for him to vent or test reactions or gauge how his statements are playing or discover how he is feeling.”









						Confidence Man review: Maggie Haberman takes down Trump
					

The New York Times reporter presents a forensic account of the damage he has done to America




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (22 October 2022)

Corruption 101 - in real time folks

Mid Terms less than 3 weeks away

Arizona

For Katie Hobbs, counting votes by hand is illegal and warns "If they proceed, I’ll take legal action."

We must have the machines flip our votes once scanned and adjudicated.....










.​


----------



## wayneL (22 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Corruption 101 - in real time folks
> 
> Mid Terms less than 3 weeks away
> 
> ...



Even Biden can construct a sentence better than Hobbs. It is mind numbing how anybody would vote for her, even if dumb enough to support the current iteration of the Dems.

As thick as two short planks


----------



## basilio (24 October 2022)

The rubber hits the road for Trump on the  extensive tax fraud allegations against his companies. His CFO will be testifying in court.
The can of worms the trial will release is the other issue facing Trump.

Trump Organization to face criminal tax fraud charges in New York court on Monday​Former CFO is expected to testify about off-the-books compensation scheme to evade paying payroll taxes




Former Trump Organization CFO Allen Weisselberg flanked by Donald Trump and his son Donald Trump Jr in 2017. Photograph: Evan Vucci/AP

Edward Helmore
Sun 23 Oct 2022 17.00 AEDTLast modified on Mon 24 Oct 2022 05.43 AEDT


The Trump Organization is set to face criminal tax fraud charges on Monday in New York in a trial that could start to tease out the many allegations against the company and by extension its patriarch, Donald J Trump.

It comes as the former US president faces a maze of legal troubles and mounting costs – by some estimates running at close to $4m a month to his leadership Pac – over his attempts to overturn his 2020 election loss, the removal of government documents from the White House when he left office and a defamation case relating to a rape allegation.




Republicans’ lawless leaders at odds with midterm law and order message
Read more
Monday’s case is centered on charges that his Manhattan-headquartered real estate company defrauded New York tax authorities by awarding “off the books” compensation over 15 years to company executives, including lease payments for cars, apartment rent and tuition fees for relatives in lieu of some salary, enabling the company to evade paying payroll taxes.

If found guilty, the company, which is run by Donald Trump Jr and Eric Trump, could face $1.6m in fines and find its ability to operate hotels, golf courses and other assets impeded.

*But the trial will likely be most interesting for its subplots and how it intersects with a separate, civil investigation by New York state attorney general Letitia James that harvested a 200-page indictment last month accusing the Trump Organization, Trump and three of his adult children of overstating property values and Trump’s net worth to get favorable bank loans and insurance coverage.









						Trump Organization to face criminal tax fraud charges in New York court on Monday
					

Former CFO is expected to testify about off-the-books compensation scheme to evade payroll taxes




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## wayneL (24 October 2022)

When is Nancy Pelosi's insider trading trial?


----------



## DB008 (24 October 2022)

She is too drunk to function..... 


Meanwhile, the steal is in, again....


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2022)

Cheney applying the thumb screws.
Trump being under oath would severely cramp his style.


----------



## basilio (24 October 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Cheney applying the thumb screws.
> Trump being under oath would severely cramp his style.




Interesting thought.. From my understanding every Trump lawyer has gone apoplectic at the idea of Trump responding in real time to questions under oath.  They don't believe he is capable of even knowing what the  actual truth or even reality is of most situations and he would just make up his usual  rubbish that would be classified as lying under oath.  My recollection was that Trump responded to previous "under oath" situations with written responses carefully constructed by his lawyers.

IMV it seems inconceivable for Donald Trump to do anything other than  try and barge his way through questioning repeating his mantras of witch hunts, stolen elections and massive fraud.  

But we will see won't we ?

_To avoid a complicated and protracted legal battle, Mr Trump reportedly had told associates he might consider complying with the subpoena if he could answer questions during live testimony.

When asked if the committee would consider taking his testimony live, Ms Cheney, who is the vice chair, did not directly respond.

*She said the committee would not allow Mr Trump's testimony to turn into a "food fight" on TV — much as was seen, she said, in Mr Trump's broadcast appearances, such as one of his 2020 presidential debates — and she warned that the committee will take action if he does not comply with the subpoena.*

"We are going to proceed in terms of the questioning of the former president under oath," Ms Cheney said on Meet the Press on NBC over the weekend.

*"It may take multiple days, and it will be done with a level of rigour and discipline and seriousness that it deserves. We are not going to allow — he's not going to turn this into a circus."*_

"I don't think he's man enough to show up," Ms Pelosi said on MSNBC. "I don't think his lawyers would want him to show up because he [would] had to testify under oath … We'll see."









						Cheney won't let Trump turn his January 6 testimony into a 'circus' as Pelosi says he's not 'man enough' to show up
					

US congresswoman Liz Cheney says that she will not give Donald Trump the chance to turn a possible live TV appearance of his testimony about the January 6 Capitol riot into a circus, while Speaker Nancy Pelosi says she does not think he is "man enough" to even show up.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## DB008 (24 October 2022)

Liz Cheney.....LOL


----------



## DB008 (27 October 2022)

But 2020 was the most secure in history..... 

What a joke


----------



## DB008 (27 October 2022)

2020.WAS.THE.MOST.SECURE.IN.HISTORY


70% of the ballots were not counted in one precinct in Williamson, TN due to a “technical” error​
The same error was found in 65 out of 67 counties analyzed in Georgia in 2020​
“We‘re talking about mass disenfranchisement of Georgia voters...Nobody is looking into this.”​
​


----------



## DB008 (29 October 2022)

*BREAKING: From Project Veritas! FBI Whistleblower Leaks Document Showing Agency Targeting ‘Misinformation’ Under ‘Election Crimes’ Ahead of 2022 Midterm Elections!!*​
A new document leak shown by an FBI whistleblower with Project Veritas shows that the deep state organization is profiling “misinformation” and “disinformation” under the category of “election crimes.”​​The FBI analysis is part of a “cheat sheet” showing election crimes that are being perpetrated throughout the 2022 midterm elections. Spreading information that is contradictory to the elitist-dictated narrative is now apparently a criminal act, at least in the eyes of the FBI.​​“For the following to fall under federal jurisdiction, the following must involve one or more federal candidates on the ballot, election official misconduct, or false voter registration,” the cheat sheet reads.​​Disinformation is defined as “false or inaccurate information intended to mislead others,” adding that “disinformation campaigns on social media are used to deliberately confuse, trick, or upset the public.” Misinformation is defined as “false or misleading information spread mistakenly or unintentionally.”​​​New Document Leak Shows FBI is Classifying ‘Misinformation’ as an ‘Election Crime’ Heading Into Midterms​
“_Recently, an FBI whistleblower went public about the agency’s alleged politicization. According to Jack Phillips of The Epoch Times, the whistleblower warned about how the bureau is conducting acts of mass espionage on lawful Americans. In addition, the whistleblower claims that a large portion of the FBI’s counterterrorism cases are effectively forms of “entrapment.”_​

​





What is Fascism?

Fascism is a far right left, authoritarian, ultranationalist political ideology and movement (BLM/ANTIFA), characterized by a dictatorial leader (Joe Biden), centralized autocracy (FBI/CIA/NSA), militarism (Weaponization of the FBI), forcible suppression of opposition (Twitter/Facebook/Reddit/Social Media, Jan 6th 'insurrection' set up/CNN/MSNBC/ABC/NBC/Politifact/Wikipedia bias), belief in a natural social hierarchy (Communism), subordination of individual interests (Jan 6th) for the perceived good of the nation and race ...

But Orange man was bad. Biden is on the cusp of a Nuclear War with Russia.....that's ok, it's (D)ifferent.......

Reminds me of this....





.​


----------



## DB008 (3 November 2022)

How currupt is the USA....


FBI Stepping In To Protect Integrity Of Pennsylvania's Elections​
WASHINGTON COUNTY (KDKA) -- Steps are being taken to prepare for cyberattacks as the Pennsylvania primaries approach.

A new policy from the FBI aims to keep the integrity of elections by allowing for easier access to resources.

Election officials said this policy isn't something you will see at the polls. It's all behind the scenes.

https://www.cbsnews.com/pittsburgh/...protect-integrity-of-pennsylvanias-elections/​


----------



## DB008 (3 November 2022)

It's ok, it's (d)ifferent..... 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (3 November 2022)

2020 Election was the most secure in history, they said so....

Holy Smoke Folks!

But it's ok, Orange Man Bad - we (US Intel/CIA/FBI) helped get rid of him and we (US Intel/CIA/FBI)  put in a dementia patient who will do as we say.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





> Using the FVAP UOCAVA online voting portals a hacker demonstrates how they can use voter registration data to request, mark, and generate hundreds of thousands of ballots for military and overseas voters in 40 states.







.


----------



## basilio (3 November 2022)

The screws are tightening. Now one of trumps top advisors, someone who knows where the bodies are buried has been granted immunity to testify to the Jan 6th Committee.

Top Trump adviser granted immunity for testifying in Mar-a-Lago papers case​Kash Patel will receive limited protection from prosecution for his testimony on how and if the documents were ‘declassified’




Kash Patel was granted limited immunity from prosecution, say sources. Photograph: Anna Moneymaker/Getty Images

Hugo Lowell
Thu 3 Nov 2022 10.56 AEDTLast modified on Thu 3 Nov 2022 13.13 AEDT


Federal prosecutors examining Donald Trump’s unauthorized retention of highly sensitive government documents at his Mar-a-Lago property will obtain testimony from top adviser Kash Patel after granting him limited immunity from prosecution, according to two sources familiar with the matter.

The immunity – a powerful tool that forces witnesses to testify on the promise that they will not be prosecuted for their statements or information derived from their statements – takes effect on 2 November and signals the importance of his testimony to the criminal investigation.




Trump allies saw Clarence Thomas as key to efforts to challenge 2020 election
Read more
*The justice department’s interest with Patel centers on his claims that the documents found at Mar-a-Lago were declassified, how the documents came to end up at the property, and how Trump’s aides and lawyers responded to requests for their return, the sources said.

The status of the documents is important because if prosecutors can prove that those seized by the FBI in August were not declassified, it could strengthen a potential obstruction case contending that Trump used the claims as an excuse for why he did not return records that had been subpoenaed.*

Trump and advisers like Patel have claimed repeatedly since the Mar-a-Lago search that the seized documents were declassified, though no such evidence has emerged and Trump’s lawyers have not repeated the assertions in court filings, where they could face penalties for lying.









						Top Trump adviser granted immunity for testifying in Mar-a-Lago papers case
					

Kash Patel will receive limited protection from prosecution for his testimony on how and if the documents were ‘declassified’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mullokintyre (3 November 2022)

I have no doubt that 


basilio said:


> The screws are tightening. Now one of trumps top advisors, someone who knows where the bodies are buried has been granted immunity to testify to the Jan 6th Committee.
> 
> Top Trump adviser granted immunity for testifying in Mar-a-Lago papers case​Kash Patel will receive limited protection from prosecution for his testimony on how and if the documents were ‘declassified’
> View attachment 148802
> ...



I would suggest that there are many in the upper echelons of the GOP who would secretly like to see trump impeached or charged, or anything to stop him running in the  2024 presidential election.
That way they put their hand over their hearts, cry their crocodile tears, and say how bad the democrats are  for stopping trump  and still get their preferred candidate  in against the doddery old fool Biden.
Mick


----------



## basilio (4 November 2022)

Trump is showing just what a  great bush lawyer he is(nt).  He is now sueing the New York AG for damaging his pristine reputation. 

Trump sues New York attorney general, claiming ‘war of intimidation’ ​The former president claims civil suit mounted by Letitia James could cause ‘great harm’ to his company and reputation




In his lawsuit, former president Donald Trump claims the New York attorney general’s lawsuit could ‘destroy [his] highly profitable Florida properties’. Photograph: José Luis Villegas/AP

Samira Asma-Sadeque
Fri 4 Nov 2022 05.41 AEDTLast modified on Fri 4 Nov 2022 06.36 AEDT

Donald Trump has sued the attorney general of New York state, Letitia James, over what he claims is a “relentless, pernicious, public, and unapologetic crusade” against him, in the shape of her recent civil lawsuit against the former president and three of his adult children, Donald Jr, Ivanka and Eric.

Filed on Wednesday in a circuit court in Florida, the lawsuit says James’s suit, which she announced in a dramatic press conference in September, will cause “great harm” to the company, brand and reputation of the thrice-married, oft-sued, twice-impeached and extensively legally imperiled former president.

His own lawyers aren't impressed with Trumps antics.

_Reporting that Trump’s own lawyers “hotly opposed” filing the suit, the New York Times said: “The faction opposed to the suit told the Florida attorneys who drafted it on the former president’s behalf that it was frivolous and would fail, according to people with knowledge of the matter. The loudest objection came from the general counsel of Mr Trump’s real estate business, who warned that the Floridians might be committing malpractice.

“Nonetheless, the suit was filed.”









						Trump sues New York attorney general, claiming ‘war of intimidation’
					

The former president claims civil suit mounted by Letitia James could cause ‘great harm’ to his company and reputation




					www.theguardian.com
				



_

​


----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)

Below are ballots that were counted in the 2020 Election.

A complete and utter joke

But, 2020 was the most secure Election in HISTORY. CNN/MSNBC and ABC all told me so. You must believe it. Trust me.

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂

The real 'insurrection' happened in November 2020.

Remember that 51 former US Intel employees (including former CIA directors) signed a letter stating that the Hunter Biden laptop was fake and Russian disinformation. And you still believe them about the 2020 Election.
































*128 “voters” had 2 voter IDs and 2 ballots cast in their names on separate days*




















But Biden got the most votes in US History. A demented potato beat Trump.

I'll give you a hot tip, Biden was installed. And now has advanced Dementia

.​


----------



## DB008 (8 November 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (9 November 2022)

Arizona just can't stop cheating.






​


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> Arizona just can't stop cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the Dems cheat again this time, the pool will really hit the propeller imo.


----------



## DB008 (10 November 2022)

Sorry for the potato quality, but this is unreal. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.






I don't trust any elections any more unless blockchain technology is involved.


----------



## DB008 (13 November 2022)




----------



## DB008 (18 November 2022)

2022 Mid Terms, fraudulent just like 2020

Arizona can't stop cheating 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Belli (18 November 2022)

Interesting.  That snippet is from Maricopa County.  It's board of supervisors which conduct the elections consists of four Republicans and one Democrat.  It would seem as a result that they are accusing Republicans of sabotaging candidates from their own party.  Yep, a real conspiracy there for sure.


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

Belli said:


> Interesting.  That snippet is from Maricopa County.  It's board of supervisors which conduct the elections consists of four Republicans and one Democrat.  It would seem as a result that they are accusing Republicans of sabotaging candidates from their own party.  Yep, a real conspiracy there for sure.



FWIW there is a schism within the GOP, and in fact that is exactly what is happening.


----------



## DB008 (18 November 2022)

Finally, they are starting to dig into the Dems BS. 


​


----------



## DB008 (19 November 2022)

A young boy at school, who dresses up/identifies as a female, goes into female toilet at school, rapes girl.

School moves him on, does it again.

This is insane.

AG Garland labels father a domestic terrorist because he spoke out at a school board meeting.

Australia is headed the same way. 



​


----------



## DB008 (20 November 2022)

US Midterms - Dems still cheating. Anyone surprised? 





> More shenanigans from Arizona:
> 
> The Cochise County Website showing video feed from the cameras on the voter tabulation room have been down since aproximately 11AM, November 17, 2022. The Arizona Statutes specify that during the election season the cameras must be on and the tabulation room visible to the public, even when the tabulation room is closed and locked for the night.
> 
> Given that votes are still being counted, some races have not been called and other races are being contested, this appears to be a violation of the Arizona statutes.


----------



## DB008 (20 November 2022)

Twitter has restored Trump's old Tweets that were deleted. 

But, but, Jan 6th. It was Trump who told them to storm the Capitol. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Jan 6th Show Trial = egg on face.


----------



## DB008 (22 November 2022)

Who would have thought, Hunter Biden laptop is real.... But 51 ex US Intel agency staff said it was Russian Disinformation..... 


​


----------



## Knobby22 (23 November 2022)

Trump finally ended all the appeals etc. and will be forced to handover tax returns as per former Presidents.
No Supreme Court judge dissented.








						US court clears Trump tax returns release
					

The US Supreme Court has cleared the release of Donald Trump's tax returns to a House of Representatives...




					www.nvi.com.au
				




Justice is slow. Honestly, so many appeals etc. 
(but only if you are wealthy, poor people don't get this)


----------



## moXJO (23 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Trump finally ended all the appeals etc. and will be forced to handover tax returns as per former Presidents.
> No Supreme Court judge dissented.
> 
> 
> ...



Taxation charges are more realistic then the other stuff that's thrown around.
Definitely a possibility.


----------



## macca (23 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Taxation charges are more realistic then the other stuff that's thrown around.
> Definitely a possibility.




Yep, IRS got Al Capone but I would suggest that most Pollies in USA would crumble under the IRS microscope.

I wonder did the laptop owner declare all that money from OS


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2022)

macca said:


> Yep, IRS got Al Capone but I would suggest that most Pollies in USA would crumble under the IRS microscope.
> 
> I wonder did the laptop owner declare all that money from OS



Yeah, I dare say most of those millionaires in the US would get caught with something. Often it depends on trusting your accountant who may have got "creative".
Trump however may have some real suspect looking deductions.

Most likely though, the dems are looking for ammo they can use to slander him in the media.


----------



## basilio (2 December 2022)

Looks like the the US Federal Appeals Court has decided that the "God King" being President doesn't cut any ice in terms of his status before the law. 

They absolutely creamed   Trump, his layers and the original judge who bent the knee to Trump and attempted to allow him to get back documents taken by the Feds in their  authorised search of Mars a Lago.

Let the law take it's course.

I found a powerful analysis of the case by Lawrence O'Donnell.

US court strikes down appointment of special master to review Trump records​Decision marks decisive defeat as judges opine the request should never have been granted in the first place




The FBI seized documents from Trump’s Florida home. Photograph: Marco Bello/Reuters

Hugo Lowell in Washington

@hugolowell
Fri 2 Dec 2022 10.06 AEDTLast modified on Fri 2 Dec 2022 14.44 AEDT


A federal appeals court on Thursday terminated the special master review of documents seized from Donald Trump at his Mar-a-Lago property, paving the way for the justice department to regain access to the entirety of the materials for use in the criminal investigation surrounding the former president.



Democrats get Trump tax returns as Republican House takeover looms

Read more

The decision by the US court of appeals for the 11th circuit marked a decisive defeat for Trump in a ruling that said a lower-court judge should never have granted his request for an independent arbiter in the first place and is unlikely to be overturned in the event of appeal.
*
“The law is clear,” the appeals court wrote in an unanimous 23-page opinion. “We cannot write a rule that allows any subject of a search warrant to block government investigations after the execution of the warrant. Nor can we write a rule that allows only former presidents to do so.”*

The ruling removed the lower-court judge’s order, allowing federal prosecutors to use the unclassified documents – in addition to the documents marked classified they previously regained in an earlier appeal – in the criminal investigation examining Trump’s mishandling of national security materials.









						US court strikes down appointment of special master to review Trump records
					

Decision marks decisive defeat as judges opine the request should never have been granted in the first place




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2022)

basilio said:


> Looks like the the US Federal Appeals Court has decided that the "God King" being President doesn't cut any ice in terms of his status before the law.
> 
> They absolutely creamed   Trump, his layers and the original judge who bent the knee to Trump and attempted to allow him to get back documents taken by the Feds in their  authorised search of Mars a Lago.
> 
> ...




The ruling is basically the law is the same for everyone. It upsets me that some US judges appear happy to have different laws for the privileged.


----------



## DB008 (13 December 2022)

Facebook taking orders from the DOJ/FBI to censor Biden stories

Twitter, total shambles. Censorship 101

Google/YouTube taking all Pedo Joe Biden videos off their platform 

Trump was right


----------



## basilio (19 December 2022)

It's a shame but those Trump supporters who wanted to pick up those digital trading cards have missed out. Apparently the first 45,000 were snapped up by the keenest of the keen. No doubt they are mightily proud of their astute investment and the asthetics of their new trophies.

But not to worry. There is an opportunity to still buy these precious relics *at a discount. *Check out the special offer from The Shovel  and get in quick.

Strictly limited offer.

*  We’re selling Donald Trump digital trading cards for just $98!  * 








We know Donald loves a good deal, so we’re selling his exclusive, limited edition NFT digital trading cards for just $98. These are exactly the same – like literally 100% identical – to the ones on the official Trump website, but at a special discounted price!   


That’s right MAGA fans, you can get the 100% authentic digital cards featuring images of America’s best president (better than Lincoln and Washington) for $1 less than through official channels! That means if you buy five, you’ll save like $2,000!                                                                                          
Freedom!!

Just click on the trading card of your choice below and then transfer us $98 for each image you choose. Or just screen shot it! It’s that easy! Don’t be scammed into buying Trump trading cards for $99. Do your own research and buy with us for less!

Plus, one in every 100 hundred cards includes a classified US Government document, free!

USA! USA!





































						We’re selling Donald Trump digital trading cards for just $98!
					

Don't pay $99!




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## DB008 (22 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (22 December 2022)

Don't worry, the 2020 Election was legit too... 

​


----------



## DB008 (24 December 2022)

More about those ballots 

A shrink to fit ballot would be rejected by the ballot counter. Nothing would have counted. You can still see the “cut marks” on the shrunken ballot in all 4 corners.​


----------



## DB008 (25 December 2022)

CIA and FBI involvement in the 2020 Election. Twitter Files revealing it all. It's worse than we thought.

But don't worry, it was the most secure Election in history™

You won't hear anything in the MainStream Media about it, as usual.


----------



## DB008 (26 December 2022)




----------



## mullokintyre (26 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 150925​



The really odd thing here is that Hutchinson's testimony was third hand.
She heard it from someone else, who or may have not got it from the driver.
Both the driver and the secret service again in a leading car were said to have been interviewed by the committee, but their testimony has not been reported.
If you goggle the testimony, there are hundreds of  stories of them going to testify, or have testified but no actual stories on what they said.
Surely , if everything took place as has been said, they would go to the primary source and push it all over the press.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (29 December 2022)

Remember when Trump did this, it was racist. 

BREAKING: Biden admin imposes restrictions on travelers from China due to Covid concerns​
Under the new regulations, which take effect January 5, anyone over two years of age who enters the US from China, Hong Kong, or Macau by air will be required to present a negative Covid test taken no more than two days before they left the country to travel to the US.​
https://thepostmillennial.com/break...hina-due-to-covid-concerns?utm_campaign=64466​

Biden does it, no worries. 

Your watching state sponsored propaganda (USA) in real time folks.


----------



## mullokintyre (29 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> Remember when Trump did this, it was racist.
> 
> BREAKING: Biden admin imposes restrictions on travelers from China due to Covid concerns​
> Under the new regulations, which take effect January 5, anyone over two years of age who enters the US from China, Hong Kong, or Macau by air will be required to present a negative Covid test taken no more than two days before they left the country to travel to the US.​
> ...



Xenophobic was the term they used for Trump.
Doubt that MSM will use the same term for Biden.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (29 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (29 December 2022)

Don't worry, the 2020 US Presidential Election was legit. Trust me, Trust the science....

This is bigger than Watergate

I notice that our tax payer funded ABC News is completely silent on the Twitter Files. Pretty obvious why....








​


----------



## DB008 (6 January 2023)

Probably the best review of what's happened in the USA the last 6 or so years regarding Trump and all the 'Russia Russia Russia' lies, Alfa Bank lies, social media influence, lying to the FISA Court to spy on a political candidate and a sitting POTUS, FBI + CIA manipulating the 2020 Election etc etc etc.... 

How the 3 Letter Agencies (+ CISA) got away with this, is incredible.

Elon releasing the Twitter files, with emails as proof or you wouldn't believe it, and there is still more to come.
l think the Fauci Twitter leaks are to be released shortly.... 


https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/news/articles/how-the-fbi-hacked-twitter-lee-smith
​


----------

